# Jeux vidéo > Jeux online et réseau > Guild Wars 2 >  [RvR] Le nouveau topic du 3W et du Barbarian Raid Club

## Tygra

> RAID c'est :
>  - des guildes ne disposant pas de suffisamment de membres qui s'entendent entre elles pour permettre à leurs joueurs de faire un "warband"
>  - une coquille creuse accessible aux membres des guildes participante
>  - une structure permettant de mettre en commun les connaissances des 5-6 membres de chaque guilde, en un lieu unifié, pour le fun de tous
>  - une structure accessible à des guildes non-GC
>  - l'assurance que nos petites structures survivront et que leurs joueurs RvR resteront dedans, voire même une opportunité de recrutement 
> 
> RAID n'est pas :
>  - une guilde pouvant recruter en elle-même. Si des joueurs nous suivent on va les rediriger vers les diverses guildes de GC (ou non-GC) car les gens ne tagguent RAID que lors des soirs... de raid.
> ...


*La grande majorité des discussions est centralisée sur le forum Grand Cross : http://forum.grandcross.fr/index.php?board=53.0
Pour obtenir votre accès au forum Grand Cross, inscrivez vous sur place, et faites un petit MP ici à Charmide ou Zepolak.*

Si vous êtes membres de [CPC] vous pouvez demander à Zepolak ou Ptit Gras de vous inviter chez [raid].

A l'heure actuelle, le [raid] est de sortie les* lundis* et *mercredis*.
Pas d'obligation de présence, néanmoins nous commençons à pointer pour déterminer quel est le "noyau dur".

CONTACTER PTIT GRAS POUR TOUTE QUESTION RELATIVE AU [RAID] : http://forum.canardpc.com/members/45496-Ptit-gras 

Je vous rappelle que pour toute discussion un peu plus prise de chou et theorycraft du wuvwuv, ce topic reste ouvert : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/76...on-du-raid-CPC

----------


## Duvhaldor

Je suis dur de partout [Raid]

----------


## silence

> Plus simple : que pense-tu de donner les droits de "chef de guilde" à tous les GM des autres guildes.


N'importe qui, la désignation au sein de chaque guilde ne m'intéresse pas. Ce qui compte c'est le nombre, la répartition et le fait que ce puisse être n'importe qui, du moment que cette personne ait le temps et l'envie de gérer ces questions. Les Gm classiques peuvent avoir d'autres préoccupations, ou pas, à chacun de voir. Il nous faut de toute façon un référent pour gérer la chose. Trois en l’occurrence. 
Pour le reste des droits je suis d'accord, claim, activation des buffs accès aux engins de siège et aux coffres pour pouvoir les utiliser facilement. Si nous n'avons pas un raid responsable autant ne rien faire. Tu ne sembles pas inquiet pour la file, très bien aussi - je ne me suis jamais penché dessus. Par contre cela signifie un peu plus d'attention pour les Gm, même très légèrement.
On pourra toujours nommer des rangs à la con pour mettre de l'ambiance. Voir utiles, c'est fou mais il parait des guildes le font.  ::trollface:: 




> Je pense qu'il faut éviter un nom qui pourrait générer une "identification" forte des joueurs. Ben ouais. On est membre de nos guildes respectives, pas du raid.


On cherche tout de même à le faire vivre ce raid et c'est notre principal problème chez CPC jusque là. D'autant plus si l'on cherche à recruter par là suite, même si on profite à fond du multiguilde. Et "vizunah chose" c'est très moche. 
Difficile de toute façon de décider de cela rapidement et par consensus vu la division des guildes. Comme cela a été dit durant la réunion on peut présumer que nous nous en foutons un peu tant que le fond suit, du moins chez CPC. Me trompe je ? On désigne trois tondus, on les laisse choisir un nom pour notre raid de pelés ou reprendre une guilde préexistante et on passe à la suite.

----------


## Ptit gras

Je vous proposerais bien The French Flair avec déjà l'art de la guerre IV, mais j'ai peur du conflit d'intérêts  ::trollface::

----------


## Charmide

> Comme cela a été dit durant la réunion on peut présumer que nous nous en foutons un peu tant que le fond suit, du moins chez CPC. Me trompe je ? On désigne trois tondus, on les laisse choisir un nom pour notre raid de pelés ou reprendre une guilde préexistante et on passe à la suite.


On fait un vote pour savoir si on s'en fout?  ::trollface:: 

Je propose qu'on récolte et compile des propositions déjà, comme Tygra l'a mit dans l'OP. Ensuite on nommera des tondus éclairés pour trancher !

----------


## Zepolak

Moi je m'en tape en vrai de vrai. 
En ce qui me concerne, reprendre une des guildes persos des gens ne me dérangerait même pas, alors...

----------


## Odrhann

:insérer bruit de tonnerre:

*Le Poing de Balthazar*

Si ça plaît pas aux mous du Lore

Le Poing de Vizunah

Le Poing de Troma  :^_^: 

avec un tag RAID ( J'ai créé tout à l'heure Le Poing de Balty avec le tag WAR pour tester  ::zzz::  Mais bon...)

----------


## purEcontact

*Petite Crosse*

 ::ninja::

----------


## Tygra

Moi je suis pour un tag [srs]  ::trollface::

----------


## Maximelene

> *Petite Crosse*


J'aime.

----------


## silence

Puisque nous en sommes aux propositions mon choix se porterait sur le nom de « Montagne de Merde » que nous pourrions tag en tant que [M&M] - acronyme ode à la coopération, au contraire de l’antipathique RvR - et à la tête de laquelle nous nommerions trois « Rois Cacas ».
Sinon Duvhaldor tient peut être quelque chose. Reste à savoir quoi.  ::trollface:: 

Je suis sérieux mais le principe est que cela aille vite, pas que nous collections les propositions en attendant de décider d'un hypothétique choix à une échéance lointaine une fois mises en commun avec d'éventuelles propositions de nos nouveaux amis. Si les canards s'en moquent cela simplifiera largement l'équation et donnera le ton pour la suite.

----------


## Charmide

Collecter des propositions, c'est pas incompatible avec aller vite. Ça sera choisi à la fin de la semaine.

----------


## Vroum

Le nom je m'en fous, mais si je dois jouer avec un tag Quaggan PC ou Les Saigneurs de guerre je migre sur sfr.  ::trollface:: 
Accessoirement le nom c'est aussi un moyen pour les joueurs des différentes guildes de s'approprier ce raid.
Donc prendre quelques jour (de toutes façon on attend aussi les réponses des autres guildes) ça mange pas de pain.

Et après on pourra parler de l'emblème de guilde

Spoiler Alert! 


, des obligations de présence, des builds/classes imposés 

et du dress code.  ::ninja::

----------


## Tygra

Owi un Dress Code ! Vroum président (parmis les autres) !

----------


## Odrhann

De rien.

 ::ninja:: 

Plus sérieusement, il nous faut un consensus d'ici demain soir les canards. Un truc bateau assez poilu pour attirer les joueurs. C'est tout.

 ::trollface::

----------


## Arkane Derian

Envoie les invits !

----------


## Tygra

Moi je boycotte !

Si on récapitule : 

* Je suis dur de partout [Raid] 
* Le Poing de Balthazar [RAID]
* Petite Crosse [PC](?)
* Serious RvR is [srs]
* Same player, play again [S4ME]

envoyez la suite !

----------


## purEcontact

Bah de toutes façons, j'ai assez appuyé sur la nécessité d'avoir une réponse d'ici dimanche.
Encore une fois, le nom est optionnel et un simple "Raid 3W" serait amplement suffisant.
Le but étant d'avoir une structure qui tourne et non pas une structure à laquelle on attache une appartenance.

----------


## meiKo

Mes propositions : 
 - [S4ME] Same player, play again
 - [RAID] Badass Inside / e-Badass Inside
 - [MoC] Marvels of Chaos

----------


## Zepolak

> *Petite Crosse*


J'a-dore ! J'a-dore ! J'ADORE !

Mais ça passera jamais  ::): 

C'est comme les Grand Cross Malade et compagnie ça... <3 Autodérision

(Par contre, ouais, quand on dit avant Dimanche, je vous propose vraiment que ce soit fait rapidos. Ptêtre pas demain, mais avant le reset, faut que ce soit évacué.)

Edit : notez que les trucs en Anglais, ça attirer les jeunes !

----------


## silence

> ...


Et ma proposition, j'ai dit que j'étais sérieux, dans les deux cas. Quoi que j'aurai préféré un truc du genre « Dur, tout dur » [Raid] à la place de celle de Duvhaldor et donc « Montagne de Merde » [M&M].
Par contre Zepo a raison sur les trucs anglais, ca fait roxxor.

Je risque d'avoir un peu de retard demain soir mais je serai présent, au moins sur le vocal si je ne passe pas la file.

----------


## Odrhann

http://www.nickyee.com/python/guildname/generator.py

----------


## Vroum

Nickel




> WHATISLOVEBABYDONTHURTM
> Alliance of Vogon Poets Funeral
> TELLYOURMOMTHANKS
> Light of Russian Mnemosyne
> FIASCO
> The Knights of Alternate Defence
> Masters of Kotu Stealth Pirates
> The Warrior of Bunny Apocalypse
> The Zomgninjapiratesquadx
> The Omglaserphewphew


C'est toujours plus classe en anglais.

----------


## Odrhann

J'y crois pas non plus.

 ::ninja::

----------


## Zepolak

Y en a des très chouettes  ::lol::

----------


## Dachnavar

En très sympa, généré avec le lien au-dessus : The Sword of Canadian Annihilation.
(C'est pas une vraie proposition, j'ai juste trouvé ça amusant de tomber là-dessus.)

----------


## Charmide

> Kings of Rabid Bbq Twilight


Soit les Rois du Crépuscule du Barbecue Enragé [RCBE]

Parfait.  :Bave: 

Ce lien est formidable.

----------


## Odrhann

Bienheureux que ça vous fasse marrer. En attendant que le nom magique sorte du générateur,

J'ai songé à :

*Les Argonautes* - Jason et sa bande de héros hypermotivés, si, si.  :B): 

*La Gloire dans l'Exile - Exile ends in Glory* - Parce que c'est classe de quitter sa patrie pour aller chercher la baston.


Sinon, on l'appelle Le Raid.

----------


## Lanilor

Un nom bateau ? Le "Raid Bateau" ? (pas taper  ::siffle:: )

J'aime bien Petite Cross (little cross pour faire anglais  ::(:  )

----------


## Odrhann

Demain soir, doodle à choix multiple et baste, on en ressort le nom. Finissez de jouer avec le générateur, on récupère tout et doodle et clown

----------


## Guitou

"Raid is dead" [dead], mais "Petite cross" c'est mignon (voire "Tiny cross").

Ou alors une légère modification de la proposition de Meiko : "Same player, raid again" [S4ME]

----------


## Mr Slurp

> "Raid is dead" [dead]


Best proposition ever  ::wub::

----------


## Tygra

Pareil, j'aime beaucoup.
Je le tournerai plus simplement en "Raid is [dead]".

Recap jusque ici :
* Je suis dur de partout [Raid]
* Le Poing de Balthazar [RAID]
* Petite Crosse [PC](?)
* Serious RvR is [srs]
* Same player, play again [S4ME]
* les Rois du Crépuscule du Barbecue Enragé [RCBE]
* Les Argonautes 
* Exile ends in Glory
* Raid Bateau
* Raid is dead
* [RAID] Badass Inside / e-Badass Inside
* [MoC] Marvels of Chaos

----------


## meiKo

Raid is Dead très bon ça. C'est en anglais mais en référence à un truc français  ::):  Ca nous parle quoi!

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Sauf que c'est déjà le nom d'une guilde sur WoW...

----------


## Odrhann

18 propositions environs. Comme on s'en fout moyennement du nom, on peut déjà épurer :

http://www.doodle.com/g96kzip8v475ycvc

----------


## Vaaahn

> Sauf que c'est déjà le nom d'une guilde sur WoW...


Heureusement qu'on est sur GW2  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Guitou

> Sauf que c'est déjà le nom d'une guilde sur WoW...


Bon ça va c'est pas trop connu quand on cherche sur google on trouve des gens qui parlent de RAID de disques durs.
Si on précise wow on voit effectivement que ça parle du serveur Elune.
Et si on précise gw2 on tombe sur ce topic.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Tu tape raid is dead dans google, et le premier résultat, c'est le .fr de la guilde en question.
Donc non, je considère que c'est un nom déjà pris pour les MMO, surtout que c'est une guide active.

Je propose : Super Timor

En plus, y'a déjà un hymne

----------


## Lee Tchii

Ceci dit, c'est un jeu de mot aisément reproductible.
Peut-être tenter de les contacter pour savoir si cela les dérangerait vraiment que l’appellation soit reprise sur GW2 ...

----------


## silence

> Peut-être tenter de les contacter pour savoir si cela les dérangerait vraiment que l’appellation soit reprise sur GW2 ...

----------


## Vaaahn

C'est pas le problème Leetchii, l'éventuel problématique serait que les gens confondent les deux ... m'enfin bon.

----------


## Zepolak

Mais il en manque plein dans le Doodle !!!

Moi je propose rien. Mes propositions ont jamais receuilli les suffrages (sauf ma corporation Ogame :honte ::): .

Je commence à aimer le Raid Bateau. 

Mais du coup, ça passe pas bien vu que c'est en Français, pourquoi pas Motorboat Raid ? (Oui c'est absurde, enfin, aussi absurde qu'un Karma Train)

----------


## Charmide

The Karma Train ou The Karma Raid, ça en jette  ::o:

----------


## Tygra

On s'en tamponne l'oreille avec une babouche que les mecs qui cherchent Raid is Dead tombent sur un site d'une autre guilde puisque .... ce n'est pas une guilde ? Et que les recrutement se feront via l'intermédiaire des guildes fondatrices ?

----------


## Odrhann

http://www.doodle.com/g96kzip8v475ycvc

MAJ.

----------


## Jingliat

quelqu'un a donné ce lien au autres guildes?

----------


## Tygra

Nope, ça c'est pour la partie "on décide entre CPC". Après il faudra en parler avec nos amis, nous n'allons pas imposer le nom.

----------


## Drlecteur

Tchou Tchou motherRaider

----------


## Guitou

Sinon un autre nom, vu que le raid sera un agrégat des raids de plusieurs guildes :
"Barbarians" ou "Barbarian Raid Club" (pour le coté frenchy).

Pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas ça vient du rugby (ça existe dans d'autres sports) :
'Barbarian' may be used refer to an ad hoc team formed from players who do not normally play together but who combine together for a specific tournament competition.
Ca colle pas mal.

----------


## Odrhann

J'aime bien.

---------- Post added at 14h31 ---------- Previous post was at 14h29 ----------

Ducoup, MAJ. http://www.doodle.com/g96kzip8v475ycvc

----------


## Caf

A voté pour [TKT].  :Cigare:

----------


## Arkane Derian

Mais c'est parfait tout ça, on a même pas encore commencé notre raid qu'on a déjà plein de recrues...  :tired:

----------


## Lee Tchii

:Emo:  Ne me fait pas ses gros yeux là Arkane ...

----------


## silence

La question se pause pourtant ... 

J'apprécie beaucoup de voir panda revenir sur le mumble de temps en temps mais quand je le vois participer - entre autres - je suis pris d'un doute.

----------


## Charmide

panda__, ce fake perpétuel  :tired: 

Sandale !

----------


## Lee Tchii

Ben puisque c'est comme ça je retire mon vote et je vous laisse entre RvReux  :tired: 
Le PvE est décidément moins snob !

----------


## Zepolak

Ben soit c'est ouvert aux joueurs occasionels, soit non. 

Après, je connais pas Lee Tchi mais je suis presque sûr qu'on la verra plus dans le raid que Caf ou surtout Panda  ::trollface::  
Mais sait-on jamais ? 

Après, panda par exemple participe (dev GC ou d'autre trucs), Caf aussi (sur GC notamment) et globalement, moi-même ai passé plus de temps à écrire/discuter/convaincre/encourager que jouer. Ça empêche pas qu'on veut faire partie même occasionnellement de l'aventure.


Spoiler Alert! 


En ce qui me concerne, ce sera _clairement_ de façon active d'ailleurs, mais disons que ça n'a pas trop été le cas ces derniers temps donc il peut toujours y avoir un doute



Edit : et merde, trop tard...

----------


## Charmide

> Ben puisque c'est comme ça je retire mon vote et je vous laisse entre RvReux 
> Le PvE est décidément moins snob !


Teuh ! Ecoute pas les grincheux, on a besoin de tous les jugements esthétiques, surtout ceux qui sont aussi pointus que le tien  ::o: 

Allez, allez, on revote !

----------


## Tygra

C'est marqué sur la première page : c'est ouvert à tous, on est pas obligés d'être tous autant impliqué, les seules bases communes c'est la motivation quand on est dedans et l'envie de faire un truc en groupe.

On a pas abandonné le terme serious pour que vous fassiez fuir les gens  :Emo:

----------


## Lee Tchii

> Après, je connais pas Lee Tchi


Je crois que je vais me rouler en boule sous la couette, tout en mangeant un pot de glace chocolat/noix de macadamia et en regardant l'intégrale de plus belle la vie.  :Emo:

----------


## silence

> [...] on est pas obligés d'être tous autant impliqué, les seules bases communes c'est la motivation quand on est dedans et l'envie de faire un truc en groupe.


C'est justement cela que je souhaitais rappeler. Ce sera avec joie qu'on vous accueillera, même seulement une fois par mois, mais quand je vois certains noms et leurs commentaires le doute s'impose, même à ce rythme. Lee Tchi n'en faisait pas partie et ce n'était qu'une question, êtes vous bien certains de vouloir participer en jeu, ne serait ce qu'une fois.

_Edit : et même dans le cas contraire je m'en fout un peu, c'est une question que je lance en l'air, à chacun d'en faire ce qu'il veut._

----------


## Caf

> Teuh ! Ecoute pas les grincheux, on a besoin de tous les jugements esthétiques, surtout ceux qui sont aussi pointus que le tien 
> 
> Allez, allez, on revote !


Ouais on voit le résultat avec l’emblème !  ::ninja::

----------


## Zepolak

> Ouais on voit le résultat avec l’emblème !


Je pense que rarement une idée n'a été mise en place avec autant de brio. Esprit Canard jusqu'au bout des palmes  ::): 

(Mais on s'en fout, c'est pas le sujet).

----------


## billybones

Adieu Youri !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Korbeil

> panda__, ce fake perpétuel 
> 
> Sandale !


Je vous demande de vous arrêter !

----------


## Arkane Derian

> êtes vous bien certains de vouloir participer en jeu, ne serait ce qu'une fois ?


Exactement. On est bien d'accord qu'on accueille tous les gens qui veulent essayer, même une fois pour voir, avec grand plaisir. 

Mais si c'est juste pour participer au nom de la structure et/ou s'occuper en postant sur le thread parce qu'on se fait chier au boulot, je pense qu'on sera tous d'accord pour dire que ce n'est pas très productif. Il FAUT qu'on avance, ne l'oubliez pas.

EDIT : N'oubliez pas non plus qu'il y a raid ce soir. Perso, je viens d'entrer en file d'attente et dès que je suis entré sur la map, je suis dispo pour grouper avec les canards qui seront déjà là.

EDIT : Je suis entré après 20 minutes d'attente.

----------


## billybones

> Sauf que c'est déjà le nom d'une guilde sur WoW...


encore une chance que l'on joue pas à WOW alors :D

----------


## Wava

Si c'est encore possible j'aimerais soumettre Grand Cross Malade [GCM] ou Grand Cross Malade [RAID] !
Why not ?

----------


## Odrhann

Le Grand Odrhannateur a clôturé la démarche à 21 h. Pour avoir tenté de proposer une option, tu seras pendu.

----------


## Arkane Derian

Un grand merci à tous les participants du raid de ce soir. C'était très encourageant que ce soit au niveau du jeu ou au niveau de l'effectif (20 joueurs au moment du raid off, sachant que certains n'ont pu rentrer, que les AxG n'étaient que 2 sur 7 et que les IRW n'étaient pas là).

 Il y avait quelques nouveaux apparemment, il serait intéressant d'avoir leur retour sur la soirée et qu'il nous dise si on a les a fait fuir et qu'ils ne veulent plus entendre parler de nous, ou s'ils sont prêts à nous suivre encore quelques temps pour se faire une idée plus précise. Voire même, soyons fou, s'ils ont pris goût à la chose. Bref, dites nous tout.

Quoi qu'il en soit, ça fait plaisir d'avoir du monde, j'espère que ce n'était qu'un début.

Pour ceux qui ont décidé de faire parti de l'expérience, sachez qu'il y a un topic sur Grand Cross qui lui est consacré et qui nous permet de discuter avec les autres guildes impliquées. Je vous conseille vivement de le consulter régulièrement et d'y participer ça ne peux que vous être bénéfique et bénéfique au groupe.

Enfin je termine en rappelant que demain est également un jour de raid et que, comme c'est mercredi, il faudra tagguer encore plus tôt si vous le pouvez.

----------


## Tygra

Tiens en parlant des nouveaux, je n'y avais pas pensé avant qu'on le répète plusieurs fois dans la soirée, mais faites en sorte de grouper avec quelqu'un qui est volontaire pour vous expliquer tout et n'importe quoi sur le chat /groupe. Il n'y a pas de question trop stupide.
Je fais partie de ces gens, et je suis sur que beaucoup d'autres canards aussi.
Il faut juste éviter de tout envoyer au lead.

Merci Sterco, c'était très bien. Et très encourageant effectivement, je dois avouer que le départ de Gras et Vaaahn m'a fait très peur, mais en fait c'est que des petites fiottes et on a pas besoin d'eux ! On va montrer aux [WL] comment on joue !
(tu peux quand même lead demain "Vaaahn-le-bien-introduit" <3 )

----------


## Odrhann

> je dois avouer que le départ de Gras et Vaaahn m'a fait très peur, *mais en fait c'est que des petites fiottes et on a pas besoin d'eux !* On va montrer aux [WL] comment on joue !


J'adhère sans retenue.

 ::ninja::

----------


## Ananas

Moi ce que j'ai retenu, c'est que quelqu'un a un moment donne a parle de faire un groupe avec un maitre artilleur qui, je cite "Pose son gros engin ou il veut lors des batailles".

J'aime.

----------


## Guitou

Franchement faudrait mettre cette citation en titre du topic RvR, y'aurait beaucoup plus de monde qui viendrait.

----------


## Odrhann

VIZUNAH, VIZUNAH, VIZUNAH !

----------


## Zepolak

Y a de la file sur toute les cartes, à 18h donc, d'après enhancer.

Ça va être compliqué d'avoir un raid en bonne et due forme ce soir les gars. 

Un prime où VS est utra-motivé... Forcément, ça rend un peu mi-figue mi-raisin, même si je suis heureux de voir ça  ::):

----------


## Jingliat

go vous inscrire  ::): )

----------


## Odrhann

Vainqueur par K.O.

*Raid is Dead*

http://www.doodle.com/g96kzip8v475ycvc#close

----------


## Zepolak

En brillant statisticien, je note que parmi le pool de personnes n'ayant PAS voté pour ce nom, il y a la plupart des gens ayant voté pour The Karma Train  ::trollface:: 

J'en fais d'ailleurs parti.

Plus sérieusement, une proposition qui récolte plus de 50% des voies sur autant de proposition, je pense qu'on peut ne pas trop tarder à clôturer. Par contre, comme Hawkeye, c'est clarifié nulle part, mais "Raid Is" c'est vraiment grade comme nom. Le nom complet doit être Raid is Dead (ou plus probablement Raid Is Dead, j'ai peur qu'on n'ait pas la latitude sur les majuscules).

Edit : nom déjà pris. Donc ça pue à moins que ce soit un de vous.
Du coup pour éviter une couille dans le potage, j'ai pré-empté Barbarian Raid Club.

----------


## Odrhann

Ouais mais t'es pas là ce soir. Et c'est ce soir qu'on créée le tag.  ::trollface::

----------


## Lee Tchii

Je suis sûre que nos ennemis bossent pour Orange.
Deux soirs de suite que ma connexion déconne de 20h à 22h  :tired:  comme par hasard ...

----------


## Odrhann

Allez les gars, j'y crois à tout ça. Je n'en serai pas finalement, IRL ça devient compliqué. Très compliqué.

Mais j'aurais adoré. Peut-être qu'avec un zeste de fortune, je reviendrai.

Je vous souhaite bonne chance.

----------


## Vroum

Bonne chance à toi, et hésite pas à revenir quand ça ira mieux.  ::):

----------


## Tygra

Belle soirée ! 
On raid à nombre correct, c'est plaisant. La situation était pas facile, parce qu'on a commencé avec un "manque" de communication avec le commandeur Fureur, mais les leads ont sû recadrer ça.
Merci Veeehn, t'étais presque bon dans ton rôle.
Pas merci le lag, t'étais parfait dans ton rôle.

Et bon courage Odrhann, reviens nous vite.

----------


## Arkane Derian

Vraiment désolé pour toi Odhrann.Tu vas nous manquer, frère gardien, et on espère te revoir bientôt. Tiens un petit cadeau, la première photo officielle du Barbarian Raid Club [RAID] :



Pour ceux qui n'ont pas pu entrer ou qui sont partis avant le fin du raid, la nouvelle structure est donc créée. Si vous êtes intéressée par nos soirées de raid, pensez à demander l'invitation de guilde !

----------


## Vaaahn

> Allez les gars, j'y crois à tout ça. Je n'en serai pas finalement, IRL ça devient compliqué. Très compliqué.
> 
> Mais j'aurais adoré. Peut-être qu'avec un zeste de fortune, je reviendrai.
> 
> Je vous souhaite bonne chance.


Merde  ::o: 

Bon courage vieille branche et reviens nous vite  :;):

----------


## silence

> Deux soirs de suite que ma connexion déconne de 20h à 22h.


La semaine prochaine ca passera, ca fait plaisir de voir certaines têtes revenir en tout cas.




> Si vous êtes intéressée par nos soirées de raid, pensez à demander l'invitation de guilde !


Demandez à Zepo, Jingliat ou moi même.

Sinon, merci à tous les canards qui sont venus ces deux soirs. Nous étions nombreux et ca fait plaisir de voir un regain de présence en réponse aux propositions faites. On prend doucement contacte avec AxG et Irw mais la structure est là et les visions semblent au diapason ce qui me permet d'être confiant pour la suite. Même sans nos traitres et tout ce qu'ils ont contribué à construire pour que l'on puisse en arriver là. N'hésitez donc pas à passer nous voir pour faire un tour avec le raid et surtout à revenir la semaine prochaine, on aura toujours besoin de vous. 

Au passage, merci d'avoir suivi mon lead mardi, c'était très sympathique pour une première tentative à cette échelle. Il y beaucoup de bons réflexes déjà en place et une volonté de progresser : même si il nous reste à ciseler tout cela, la dynamique est là.
Et merci à Vaaahn pour son lead. Gravons dans nos mémoires sa dernière action, un rush golem foireux sur Askalion.  ::trollface::

----------


## Odrhann

Changez le titre de ce topic. "le club des barbares" ou que sais-je mais changez le  ::(:

----------


## purEcontact

Au niveau des armes de siège :
Il vous faut quoi ?
J'attends pas en réponse "du bélier, de la catapulte, ...".

Partez du principe que vous avez une file de disponible chez CPC.
En gros, combien d'influence réserve-t-on *par soir* de raid ?

Évitez aussi les réponses "bah ça dépend de ce qu'on fait dans la soirée".
Il faut établir *un budget et un calendrier*.
Si vous en avez vraiment trop ou pas assez, on ajustera mais faites une prévision la plus juste possible et gardez les pieds sur terre.

----------


## Zepolak

Moi ce que je dis, c'est qu'on continue d'utiliser le machin comme avant non ?

L'achat de cata ou golem en instantané est trop cher et doit être extrêmement limité. Pour le reste, on peut très facilement (avec le labo Asura) maintenir tous les buffs PvE + karma hebdomadaire + x cata & golem (j'ai jamais regardé combien ça fait par semaine). Faudrait regarder combien y a de x sur une semaine normale, et combien sur une semaine où on a une des files utilisées par le déblocage longue durée.

----------


## purEcontact

"Utiliser comme avant " :

Buff +40 puissance / +40 précision / +40 vita / +40 robu
5 Catapultes
1 Armure de guilde

Ça me parait pas adapté aux besoins de 2 soirées, après, je peux me planter.

----------


## Charmide

L'utilisation des engins de guilde est ultra situationnel (c'est un terme poli, je considère que les cata sont useless par rapport à du sup' et les golems utiles pour du ninja qui n'est pas le but de ces soirées). 

Donc plutôt si.

----------


## Zepolak

> "Utiliser comme avant "


Ah oui mais non, il ne faut pas utiliser ce tableau. J'ai conscience que Tatsu a passé du temps dessus et on en a discuté, mais ce tableau est erroné, il ne prends pas en compte le fait qu'il y a une différence de coût d'accélération entre les diverses chose. 

Bref, il n'est pas utilisable en l'état. Il faudrait se pencher sur la queston. D'autre part, les catas et compagnie ne sont pas spécifiquement pendant les soirées de raid, mais "au besoin" quand les canards sont en RvR (et j'espère que ça arrivera aussi en dehors des soirées de raid).

Edit post-Charmide :
Comment que je suis pas d'accord sur les catas de guilde !

----------


## Charmide

Gronaze  ::o:

----------


## Zepolak

> Gronaze


Voyez la gueule de nos commandeurs qui comprennent rien aux objets qu'on utilise quoi...

double- ::ninja::

----------


## silence

Nous sommes trois guildes à intégrer pour l'instant la structure. Ces droits guildes avaient déjà une gestion de leur influence, bonus et fonctions Rvr. Il ne faut donc pas se contenter de regarder ce que Cpc produisait seule pour un raid limité. Je pense que pour l'instant nous pouvons continuer à fonctionner sans rien changer, d'autant que le ravitaillement limité que nécessitent les armes de guilde est moins essentiel à vingt cinq qu'à cinq. Lorsque nous aurons pu aborder ces questions au sein du raid on pourra alors voir si la chose a besoin d'évoluer. 
Bien sur on peut aussi commencer à y réfléchir dès maintenant pour avoir une proposition claire à faire au raid. Parce que Zepo a raison, cela peut aussi servir en dehors de ce projet et ce doit être pris en compte.

----------


## billybones

mais d'ou barbarian raid club ! le gagnant est Raid is dead !!!! il faut détruire la guilde qui nous a piqué le nom !

----------


## Maximelene

Le nom était déjà pris, me semble-t-il.

----------


## silence

Je pense que c'est certainement pour cela qu'il parle de :


> [...] détruire la guilde qui nous a piqué le nom !

----------


## Maximelene

Il l'a ajouté après mon post, parce que je lui ai répondu en canal guilde. Le fourbe !

----------


## Ptit gras

Essayez peut être de fonctionner le moins possible sur l'influ de CPC le temps de monter l'art de la guerre dans le raid ?

Pour les buffs, à part un +5 ravito chaque semaine, laissez "la" grosse structure sur la map claim le fort pour y mettre ses buffs.
Pour les engins de siège faites un peu plus de jumping puzzle en heure creuse pour utiliser moins d'engins "de guilde". J'ai pour ma part fait don de tout ce que j'avais à votre raid, c'est pas grand chose mais ça aidera un peu.

----------


## Zepolak

> Pour les buffs, à part un +5 ravito chaque semaine, laissez "la" grosse structure sur la map claim le fort pour y mettre ses buffs.
> Pour les engins de siège faites un peu plus de jumping puzzle en heure creuse pour utiliser moins d'engins "de guilde". J'ai pour ma part fait don de tout ce que j'avais à votre raid, c'est pas grand chose mais ça aidera un peu.


Pour les buffs, c'est déjà le cas depuis des mois. Je n'ai pas claim un fort depuis des mois, et je ne sais pas qui d'autre l'a fait, mais je n'ai pas commandé d'amélioration de fort chez CPC depuis des mois. 

(En fait je nous trouve bien radin pour le coup mais bref, c'est un autre débat - au final ça a permis d'avoir toutes les missions rapidement sans aucune inquiétude ni event spécial)

Pour les engins... Ben... Y a bien une raison pour laquelles les joueurs RvR sont pas riches  ::): 

Les engins de guildes sont surtout à utiliser pour le fait qu'ils coûtent 2x moins de ravito. Si c'est pour remplacer un engin normal, non, c'est pas bon.

----------


## purEcontact

> Essayez peut être de fonctionner le moins possible sur l'influ de CPC le temps de monter l'art de la guerre dans le raid ?


Non.
Les canards font du 3W, le fait est qu'on est obligé de passer par une guild-off parce que l'alliance de guilde n'existe pas.

Ne cramez pas votre thune / votre temps dans une "structure".
Si vous avez besoin d'engin de siège / de claim / de whatever, utilisez les ressources d'IRW / AxG / CPC.

----------


## Zepolak

> Les canards font du 3W, le fait qu'on soit obligé de passer par une guild-off *parce que l'alliance de guilde n'existe pas, c'est autre chose.*


Meilleure explication concise ever.

----------


## Ptit gras

Utilisez que du sup bande de (désormais) sous-joueurs !!

----------


## Odrhann

http://fr.twitch.tv/odrhann/c/2144749

C'est vraiment dégueulasse :vomi: j'ai pas la fibre.

M'enfin, ça peut éventuellement servir à un post-débrief de la soirée du Mardi 9 avril. J'ai pas le mercredi cela-dit. Quel con.

----------


## Odrhann

Et puis j'ai ça pour le stream



ça vous parle ou je cherche autre chose ?

 :B):

----------


## Jingliat

super!

----------


## Caf

Un véritable emblème de guilde va pouvoir être choisi =] (barrez-vous les pveboys !)  :tired:

----------


## Arkane Derian

Pour les cinéphiles, les vrais

----------


## Odrhann

:Bave:

----------


## Charmide

Ah ouais, 3.5/5 sur Nanarland quand même. Je le rajoute dans ma liste de films à regarder.

----------


## Caf

Si t'as pas le torse velu tu regarde pas ça ok !?  :Cigare:

----------


## Arkane Derian

Y a [RAID] ce soir ! Pensez à taguer tôt !

----------


## Arkane Derian

Hier soir a eu lieu une réunion importante entre les représentants des différentes guildes du RAID ([AxG], (IRW], [kell], [DoD], [Sncf], [CPC]) qui nous a permis de mettre en place une bonne fois pour toute le fonctionnement de la chose.

J'encourage vivement tous les canards qui sont intéressés à consulter le topic dédié au RAID sur Grand Cross, et plus particulièrement le compte rendu d'Odrhann.

Un Doodle est en place pour déterminer nos 3 jours de raid. Merci de n'y participer que s'y vous avez l'intention de rejoindre le RAID. Pensez à bien mettre le tag [CPC] devant votre pseudo.

Enfin, pour cette semaine, et en attendant le résultat du Doodle, les jours de raid restent mardi et mercredi. Par contre, vu la répartition des guildes et afin de permettre à un maximum de monde de rentrer, nous irons sur CBE ces deux soirs là uniquement. On garde la map Déso pour le reste du temps.

----------


## Vaaahn

> Par contre, vu la répartition des guildes et afin de permettre à un maximum de monde de rentrer, nous irons sur *CBE* ces deux soirs là uniquement. On garde la map Déso pour le reste du temps.


Dans l'absolu, faites quand même gaffe. Il n'y a pas beaucoup de guildes sur CBE, mais il y a beaucoup plus de PU que sur les Frontas.
Ne négligez pas de tagger le plus tôt possible juste parce que les effectifs de guildes sont moindre, sinon vous aurez des mauvaises surprises.

Sinon, j'espère que je vous y croiserais mardi ou/et mercredi  :;):

----------


## meiKo

Etant donné que je rentre souvent peu avant 20h le mercredi je pense que CBE, et donc le RAID, ça sera chaud pour moi (en espérant que j'ai pas de coupure du Net cette semaine ^^)

----------


## Zepolak

En fait, les Meta qui étaient sur CBE pendant 3 semaines, nous ont dit que c'est désormais une carte comme les autres en termes de rentrée/file d'attente et compagnie.

Comme les autres, pas mieux, pas moins biens. Ça veut dire qu'en tagguant après 20h, surtout le mercredi, rentrer dedans est fort aléatoire.

----------


## silence

> ...


Le Doodle a été actualisé pour affiner le choix sur le weekend, pensez donc à modifier votre vote si vous avez déjà répondu.

----------


## silence

*Le [Raid] passe sur Home Map (verte) ce soir pour le prime.*

----------


## silence

Reset du Doodle pour prendre en compte le changement du reset du vendredi et éviter de fausser les résultats en conservant les anciens votes. Désolé pour cela et merci de repasser voter si vous êtes intéressés par le [Raid].

----------


## Platinum

les jours actuels semblent convenir à la majorité ...et ça m'arrange  :;):

----------


## Odrhann

Attention, la semaine prochaine, le RAID sera Mardi sur la carte Désolation et Mercredi sur la carte Vizunah.

----------


## Tygra

Pour les canards qui ne lisent pas forcément le forum GC régulièrement, on discute de l'orientation du raid sur ce topic : http://forum.grandcross.fr/index.php?topic=1125.0
N'hésitez pas à faire part de vos suggestions et remarques sur le forum et/ou en jeu.
Ceux qui sont passés en raid cette semaine ont vu qu'on a fait des groupes de classes pour pouvoir débattre, ça pourra se reproduire.

Je pense que l'envie générale est d'être fixés sur les builds pour la semaine prochaine ! (sachant que certains comme l'envout et l'engi sont pas encore vraiment définis)

A priori on a conservé l'idée du build proposé par Ptit Gras sur ce forum, donc on était tous plus ou moins d'accords entre canards  :;):

----------


## Lanilor

Cette semaine raid lundi/mardi/mercredi à 21h00 sur map SFR

----------


## purEcontact

Jeudi/vendredi/samedi/dimanche aussi ?

----------


## Ptit gras

T'avais prévu du RP ?  ::trollface::

----------


## Zepolak

Non, on cherche des dates en fait, on en voulait 3, mais y a égalité, enfin... Pas tout à fait mais bref, entre mardi & vendredi minuit.

Sauf que vendredi minuit ce fut bof en terme de présence (on était 15). Alors on tente comme ça. Mais ça risque d'être bof d'enchainer 3j de suite. Bref on se cherche !

----------


## Zepolak

Putain de putain de putain de soirée ce soir  ::wub::

----------


## Lanilor

> Jeudi/vendredi/samedi/dimanche aussi ?


Si on enchaine des soirées comme ce soir, ça se pourrait bien  ::wub::

----------


## Grief Diziz

Chouette soirée en effet.  Mais je ne vais pas pouvoir m’empêcher de faire mon rabat-joie en précisant qu'on a pas rencontré de bus guilde opti en face.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Non, on cherche des dates en fait, on en voulait 3, mais y a égalité, enfin... Pas tout à fait mais bref, entre mardi & vendredi minuit.
> 
> Sauf que vendredi minuit ce fut bof en terme de présence (on était 15). Alors on tente comme ça. Mais ça risque d'être bof d'enchainer 3j de suite. Bref on se cherche !



Dois-je rappeler que t'avais dit qu'on se faisait le reset vendredi, et que tu n'était même pas encore arrivé à 22h00...

----------


## Zepolak

> Dois-je rappeler que t'avais dit qu'on se faisait le reset vendredi, et que tu n'était même pas encore arrivé à 22h00...


J'ai oublié (que c'était à 20h), comme un gros con. Je suis désolé.

Par la suite, j'ai cherché mon post pour m'excuser à posteriori, mais je ne l'avais pas retrouvé.

----------


## Vroum

> Chouette soirée en effet.  Mais je ne vais pas pouvoir m’empêcher de faire mon rabat-joie en précisant qu'on a pas rencontré de bus guilde opti en face.


On avait du God et du Zds en face mais effectivement noyé au sein de leurs monobus, pas en mode bus de guilde opti. 
Du coup on peut remercier les Ely et les FM parce que sans les assauts synchronisés à 2 groupes on aurait rien pu faire niveau combat sur cette soirée.

'Fin bref c'était bien fun, et vachement prometteur quand on sait tous les points sur lesquels on peut/doit/va s'améliorer.

----------


## Tygra

Nécro, Nécrottes, ce soir on espère finir la discussion et les propositions sur les builds avec Seedz.
Apparemment il se passera un peu la même chose avec les War. (et peut être que les autres classes se motiveront également, en tout cas c'est vivement encouragé !)

On suit les traces des Rangers, qui ont un build qui poutre.
Soyez donc présents pour le raid ! 21h !

Et je le répète, les petits nouveaux du RvR sont aussi les bienvenus, n'hésitez pas à vous faire connaître  :;):

----------


## yougi

Y a un level minimum pour vous rejoindre (16 en l'occurence  ::ninja:: )

(Et si on a 2 mains gauches ?)

----------


## Tygra

Classiquement on demande quand même un personnage niveau 80 avec un stuff exo, mais si tu promets d'être sage je pense que ça passe ^^

Après, comme c'est une soirée de raid, il faudra t'attendre à supporter des énergumènes sur le Teamspeak qui vont chipoter pour deux points de stat sur tel guerrier. Surtout qu'on se groupe avec des non-canards !
Fais moi signe en jeu, je te grouperai, je pourrais répondre à toutes tes questions sur le /party (enfin dans les phases calmes quoi  ::ninja:: ). Le reste consistera à suivre plus ou moins bien le leader  :;):

----------


## Zepolak

> Y a un level minimum pour vous rejoindre (16 en l'occurence )
> 
> (Et si on a 2 mains gauches ?)


On est pas sectaire, mais le minimum est néanmoins d'avoir un personnage 80 avec de l'exo dessus, et de garantir sa présence sur 2 (éventuellement 3) soirs.

Du coup, pour les sorties RvR avec des personnages qui ne sont pas level 80 ou des joueurs qui commencent comme toi, je proposerai des sorties entre CPC d'ici pas longtemps. 

J'aimerais juste que ce raid barbarian soit lancé, et une fois que c'est une pierre qui roule on va je pense se ré-intéresser très vite aux CPC qui n'ont pas envie ou pas encore le niveau pour jouer optimisés. Peu de temps et tellement à faire !

Edit : oui ma réponse est un peu moins "tu es le bienvenu" que celle de Tygra, mais typiquement, en RvR "optimisé", l'idée est que tu te retrouves à jouer en infériorité numérique - du moins c'est ce qu'on recherche. Et quand tu sais qu'un mec qui meurt peut relever toute la bande adverse, bah... Un level 16, ça me fait vraiment peur :/

Le raid barbarian est plus orienté vers les gens qui ont envie de passer à autre chose après quelques mois de jeux. C'est un peu chaud-chaud pour les gens qui débarquent dans le jeu quoi. C'est pas de la ségrégation absurde, ça me paraît même sain. Non ?

----------


## Meuh*

> On est pas sectaire, mais le minimum est néanmoins d'avoir un personnage 80 avec de l'exo dessus, et de garantir sa présence sur 2 (éventuellement 3) soirs.


Y'a vraiment une "obligation" de présence ?
J'ai déjà suivi 2 ou 3 soirs le RAID, parce que c'est plus rigolo qu'avec le bus pick-up, mais  j'ai pas envie de m'imposer des soirs GW2 (j'ai déjà du mal quand on a des matchs TF2  ::ninja::  )

----------


## Zepolak

Exact, en fait, la chose est à 2 vitesses : 
 -ceux qui veulent construire le machin opti & qui s'engagent plus ou moins
 -ceux qui en profitent comme de vilains petits canards et qui suivent sans engagement

Pour que ça marche, faut qu'il y ait suffisamment des premiers, c'est tout. Par contre, pour les seconds, avoir un build qui suit un peu l'idée du teambuild est vraiment préférable  ::):  
(Pour prendre un cas extrême, 10 personnes de plus, c'est bien, mais si chacune joue perso sans par exemple aucun buff vitesse de groupe, ça casse com-plé-te-ment la chose)

Bref, raisonnable, l'idée est qu'on soit tous raisonnables  ::):  (et qu'on en discute, toujours)

----------


## purEcontact

> Y'a vraiment une "obligation" de présence ?


Bah oui mais non.  ::trollface::

----------


## Zepolak

> Bah oui mais non.


Tu rigoles mais c'est exactement ça.

Si on se retrouve deux soirs de suite à 10, l'expérience fera long feu.

----------


## Ptit gras

Est-ce qu'il y aurait des réticents à mon (possible) retour de temps à autre ? Je suis elem  ::trollface::

----------


## Zepolak

> Est-ce qu'il y aurait des réticents à mon (possible) retour de temps à autre ? Je suis elem


Je vais laisser tout le monde répondre d'une seule voix  ::trollface::

----------


## Odrhann

Cela dépend de la taille de ton porte-monnaie.

----------


## Lanilor

> Est-ce qu'il y aurait des réticents à mon (possible) retour de temps à autre ? Je suis elem


Tant que tu joues pas une classe inutile comme ingé, ça ira  ::ninja::

----------


## Tygra

Bof. 
Chez les canards je veux bien, mais dans raid, je suis vraiment pas sur que tu sois au niveau.
Enfin, tu peux essayer, mais rien que le teambuild me paraît difficilement accessible pour toi.

----------


## Ptit gras

> Cela dépend de la taille de ton porte-monnaie.


Heureusement que c'est pas celle de mon personnage  ::trollface::

----------


## Grief Diziz

ho tu sais ce qu'ils te disent les ingés?!

----------


## yougi

Merci pour les réponses, j'attendrai une sortie uniquement entre canards pour faire mon boulet et me faire insulter sur mumble  :B): 

Ce soir ce n'était pas possible toute façon, boulot  ::'(:

----------


## Lanilor

> ho tu sais ce qu'ils te disent les ingés?!


Que c'était un troll bête et facile ?

----------


## Tygra

On a notre petite section personnelle sur Grand Cross : http://forum.grandcross.fr/index.php?board=53.0
N'hésitez pas à vous faire connaître si vous n'y avez pas accès, on y discute organisation et création de la stratégie / du teambuild  :;):

----------


## yougi

> On a notre petite section personnelle sur Grand Cross : http://forum.grandcross.fr/index.php?board=53.0
> N'hésitez pas à vous faire connaître si vous n'y avez pas accès, on y discute organisation et création de la stratégie / du teambuild


Je viens de créer un compte sur le forum grandcross : yougi

C'est possible d'avoir accès siouplait ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Platinum

Malheureusement absent depuis 2 semaines pour cause de déménagement et encore pour X semaine, le temps que mon FAI me relie à nouveau  ::cry::

----------


## Caf

> Je viens de créer un compte sur le forum grandcross : yougi
> 
> C'est possible d'avoir accès siouplait ?


Il faut que tu mp Zepolak, Panda_ ou Charmide sur le forum Grand Cross pour avoir tes accès.  :;):

----------


## Zepolak

> Il faut que tu mp Zepolak, Panda_ ou Charmide sur le forum Grand Cross pour avoir tes accès.


De préférence ici (sur le forum CPC) pour les accès parce que sinon, bah, un mec peut se faire passer là-bas pour vous sans que vous le sachiez ici.

----------


## Caf

Le forum GC est down ?

----------


## Vroum

ou alors Troma t'a ban ?  ::trollface:: 

Aucun soucis chez moi.

----------


## Mordenkainen

> ou alors Troma t'as ban ? 
> 
> Aucun soucis chez moi.


 :^_^:

----------


## Nessou

Il semble subir des DDoS, comme les serveurs TS de vizunah.

----------


## Ptit gras

Courage Tromou  ::(:

----------


## Vaaahn

> ou alors Troma t'a ban ?


Troma l'aura un jour, il l'aura!

----------


## Zepolak

*Appel à l'aide*

Participer activement à l'initiative du RAID en communiquant et cadrant, ça prend du temps. Ce temps, il est nécessaire aussi pour relancer le RvR CPC "normal". C'est tout l'intérêt de CPC : on a l'optimisé avec RAID, mais on a aussi tout le reste. Et il est important ce reste.

Alors je peux pas faire les deux à la fois, s'pas possible. Donc je sais pas si Sterco est revenu-revenu, ou si quelqu'un d'autre est intéressé par le fait de s'occuper du versant CPC de l'initiative, ou intéressé par le fait de cadrer un peu le RvR CPC (proposer des dates & leader/expliquer), mais voilà, besoin de quelqu'un. Pour l'un ou pour l'autre. 

*Appel à l'aide*

----------


## Lanilor

Je peux filer un coup de main pour le partie cpc, programmer des sorties le vendredi soir par exemple, donner quelques conseils sur le rvr pour ceux qui veulent découvrir ou aller un peu plus loin mais j'ai rien d'un lead donc il faudrait quelqu'un d'autre.

----------


## Tygra

Je désigne Sterco en lead et Lani en scout !
 ::ninja:: 

(ça me dérange pas d'épauler également, sauf que j'ai des horaires de jeu difficilement prévisibles, donc je peux pas m'avancer sur telle ou telle soirée)

----------


## silence

Bonne idée ca, je sais qui est ce gars mais vous avez surement raison.  ::ninja:: 

Je suis de retour et pourquoi pas, à voir en vocal pour savoir ce que toi ou d'autres envisagent.

----------


## Tygra

Pour les motivés du RvR et pour les autres : on vient de repasser en tête du match !

Je pense que je ferais un tour en jeu dans l'après midi, donc si certains veulent mettre la pâtée aux allemands (dans la bonne humeur vidéoludique j'entends) ou si certains veulent débuter dans la guerre des serveurs, n'hésitez pas !
Motivation !

----------


## silence

Pour tous les canards, accros au RvR ou lassés de ce mode de jeu, initiés ou intrigués, nous allons relancer régulièrement quelques events RvR de guilde. 

Le projet du Barbarian Raid Club a très bien fonctionné et sauvé le RvR régulier pour les canards les plus intéressés. Il suit désormais son petit chemin chaotique et nous fait jouer trois soirs par semaine dans de bien meilleures conditions qu'il y a quelques mois. 
Cette organisation s'adresse pourtant en partie à des joueurs plus investis que la majorité et si nous espérons toujours y rencontrer de nouveaux participants il n'y a pas de raison pour que la partie RvR de guilde soit délaissée. 
De plus, même si nous sommes tout prêts à aider les nouveaux arrivants à s'intégrer au [Raid] en particulier et au RvR en général, le cadre peut être intimidant. 

C'est pourquoi nous vous proposons une soirée RvR entre Canards, vendredi 31 mai, pour le reset de 21:00. 
Pas une soirée à la Zepolak ou l'instigateur vous oublie et ne se présente pas au rendez vous mais une soirée mieux préparée ou j'espère que de nombreux habitués seront présents pour prendre sous leurs ailes les plus novices. Ou tout le monde sera guidé mais aussi libre d'aller gambader dans les camps à sa guise. Après tout certains peuvent apprécier de se faire ganker dans la langue de Goethe !

Le but est de faire de cette soirée basket un évènement particulier, qui reviendra régulièrement mais non trop souvent pour éviter qu'il soit déserté. Un évènement qui ne demande aucune optimisation de votre build, de votre personnage ou de votre skill et qui reste fondamentalement orienté basket. 
Je vous invite donc tous à venir, en préparant vos potions de hylek, vos feux d'artifices et vos toniques de mouflons pour pouvoir apprendre tout ce qu'il y a à savoir sur le RvR et reprendre notre tour CpC comme à la bonne époque. Le zerg canari reprend, venez en être.

*Vendredi 31 Mai, à 20:00 à l'Arche du Lion pour tous entrer ensembles au moment du reset. Ne soyez pas en retard, ce sera surement le rush habituel mais cette fois ce sera sans file.* 

_Ps : je posterai quelques précisions par la suite mais cela demandera encore un peu d'organisation, patience._

----------


## purEcontact

Màj du calendrier de guilde.

----------


## Vroum

Attention sur l'horaire, le reset est pas à 20h ?

----------


## Zepolak

> Attention sur l'horaire, le reset est pas à 20h ?


Oui voilà, je pense que c'est ça, donc il faudrait idéalement avancer l'event parce que sinon on aura pleins de canards laissés sur le bas côté de la route...

Viendez, ce sera fnu !

----------


## Tygra

Ouais vendredi dernier j'ai cru que c'était 21h ... yé soui pas rentré.  ::cry::

----------


## Maximelene

Je pense aller y faire un tour, ça fait longtemps que j'ai pas tâté du RvR, ça eut être l'occasion  ::):

----------


## Zepolak

> Je pense aller y faire un tour, ça fait longtemps que j'ai pas tâté du RvR, ça eut être l'occasion


Merde, personne va viendre du coup  ::trollface::

----------


## Maximelene

J'espère bien. Je connais des gens de Désolation, ils m'ont payé pour ruiner votre soirée, ils craignaient de se faire rouler dessus  ::ninja::

----------


## silence

Effectivement, j'étais encore sur l'ancienne heure. Je vais essayer de réfléchir à quelques idées débiles pour égayer la soirée entre deux mouvements sérieux et je communiquerai tout ca à Pure ou à Zepo quand ce sera au point pour que le calendrier soit à jour. Si vous en avez n'hésitez pas.




> Je connais des gens de Désolation, ils m'ont payé pour ruiner votre soirée, ils craignaient de se faire rouler dessus.


Tu pourrais me faire entrer en contact, j'ai toujours autant besoin de po ?  ::ninja::

----------


## purEcontact

Tu mets un message dans le thread des events de guilde, je devrais normalement le voir et màj le calendrier en conséquence.
Ou tu mp Zepo et il fera de même  ::P: .

----------


## Ptit gras

> J'espère bien. Je connais des gens de Désolation, ils m'ont payé pour ruiner votre soirée, ils craignaient de se faire rouler dessus


D'ailleurs je te propose de revoir ton tarif à la baisse, j'ai plus grand chose en banque.

----------


## Caf

Peu de monde hier soir... bon je serais la des le reset de ce soir, le prochain matchup s’annonçant intéressant, viendez les p'tit canards.

----------


## purEcontact

> Peu de monde hier soir...


Hier soir comme jeudi soir ?
Tu veux dire le soir de rattrapage pour les events qu'une partie de la guilde a loupé à cause de l'irl ?
Tu veux dire que ça parait étonnant ?  ::o: 

 ::ninja::

----------


## Zepolak

> Hier soir comme jeudi soir ?
> Tu veux dire le soir de rattrapage pour les events qu'une partie de la guilde a loupé à cause de l'irl ?
> Tu veux dire que ça parait étonnant ?


CPC, c'est 1/3 du raid. Il manquait plus que quelque CPC hier soir.

Bref, je ne suis convaincu ni par le mercredi ni par le jeudi. Complétement indécis en d'autres termes sur les dates.

----------


## silence

Personnellement je n'ai plus accès à mon Pc, le vil outil a décidé de ne plus fonctionner. Je devrais le récupérer rapidement mais cette semaine ce n'était pas possible. 

Par contre, le monde n'était pas au rendez vous ? Pas même mercredi ? Depuis le départ j'ai un doute sur les trois soirées de raid par semaine. Chez Cpc on ne visait clairement pas ce rythme.

----------


## Zepolak

À titre perso, ouais, 3 semaines ça me faisait trop, sachant que je veux faire une soirée pure CPC typiquement le dimanche, et y a pas que GW2 dans la vie.

Faut pas hésiter à en parler sur le topac GC. Mais du coup, je pense qu'on va se diriger vers 2 soirées de raid & 1 de roaming. Faut que ça s'adapte aux envies des gens.

----------


## Caf

Aller aller les palmipèdes de guerre on lâche rien, on est devant huhu.  :Cigare:

----------


## olih

> Aller aller les palmipèdes de guerre on lâche rien, on est devant huhu.


 Je t'en veux encore un poil pour le golem hier  :tired:  je me suis senti tout con à l'intérieur (et je ne savais plus quoi en faire)  :Emo:

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> À titre perso, ouais, 3 semaines ça me faisait trop, sachant que je veux faire une soirée pure CPC typiquement le dimanche, et y a pas que GW2 dans la vie.
> 
> Faut pas hésiter à en parler sur le topac GC. Mais du coup, je pense qu'on va se diriger vers 2 soirées de raid & 1 de roaming. Faut que ça s'adapte aux envies des gens.


Juste au cas ou, le dimanche soir, c'est la soirée PVE Event de Guilde.

----------


## Zepolak

> Juste au cas ou, le dimanche soir, c'est la soirée PVE Event de Guilde.


C'est justement ce que j'ai écris :P
Enfin non, j'ai pas écris PvE dans ma phrase mais dans ma tête, je me comprenais.

----------


## Vroum

Vu que c'est pas toujours évident à suivre, cette semaine le [Raid] sera de sortie lundi et mardi. 
Il faudra mettre le message de guilde à jour.  :;):

----------


## Caf

Petite question, sachant que c'est plus ou moins la dernière semaine ou le classement des serveur restera classique. Ou rencontrant mer de jade nous ne voulons surtout pas qu'il nous passe devant. Cela fait revenir des anciens car ce match est vraiment l'un des derniers et des plus intéressant. 

Avons-nous la possibilité d’exceptionnellement utiliser plus de d’influences pour les golems et cata de guildes ? (armes de sièges de guilde). C'est juste pour cette semaine et uniquement pour cette semaine.

Si la plupart des animateurs sont ok, merci de réactiver les armes de sièges de guilde et les cata de guildes svp, il y en a plus.  ::cry::

----------


## purEcontact

Vous êtes 3 guildes à raider, tapez chez les autres...  ::ninja::

----------


## Caf

> Vous êtes 3 guildes à raider, tapez chez les autres...


Vas-y fais pas ta pute lâche de l'influence, putain de radin.  ::ninja::

----------


## purEcontact

J'veux bien que tu crames pour 2 po d'influence  ::trollface::

----------


## Ptit gras

Prends les dans la banque de guilde  ::trollface::

----------


## Caf

> Prends les dans la banque de guilde


J'ai déjà prit 1po pour payer des up de fort.  ::trollface::

----------


## Ptit gras

Les réveils-matin sont de retour, et les OP croissant/café avec. Venez faire un tour en golem tous les matins cette semaine ! Lead by Cacaféine et HuHu demain.

----------


## Zepolak

Quand je pense que y avait 15 pelos exténués à 6h sur toutes les cartes. 

Et regardez le résultat maintenant. Il suffit de peu pour relancer la baraque. Ça se joue à tellement peu de chose. 3 personnes qui défendent & scoutent un T3 pendant la nuit. 2 personnes qui arrivent à 6h, puis 2 commandeurs, dont un qui va spammer sa macro en PvE et voilà, pleins de gens qui se font grave plaisir  ::): 

Le bon vieux cercle vertueux vizunien.
Mais faut-il encore lancer la machine ouais !

----------


## Caf

Evitez de filer des détails bande de plows, on est en face d'un serveur FR.

*Il y a différentes OP de prévu cette semaine pour prendre les infos c'est sur le forum Grand Cross, en partie stratégies & opérations !!
*
Here >> http://forum.grandcross.fr/index.php?topic=1381.0

*Pour Vizunah les canards de guerre !! Coiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnn²²²² !!!*

----------


## Vroum

La machine à troll est lancée elle aussi.  ::rolleyes:: 
C'est rassurant, j'avais peur qu'on puisse avoir un matchup sympa après des mois de flame war contre SFR et déso.

----------


## Zepolak

> La machine à troll est lancée elle aussi. 
> C'est rassurant, j'avais peur qu'on puisse avoir un matchup sympa après des mois de flame war contre SFR et déso.


Suffit de voir quels sont les posteurs VS sur Jol sur toutes les dernières pages. 80% de CPC. C'est absolument déprimant tiens...

Faut croire qu'on a un gros gros besoin de reconnaissance...

----------


## Charmide

Ça se trouve sur JoL ça?  ::o:

----------


## Caf

PurE il taunt plus personne et depuis l'iRL tout le monde s'aime, y'a plus de clivage... du coup on doit se rabattre sur Jol.  ::cry::

----------


## Mordenkainen

J'ai appris que c'est Caf qui va mener la barque demain, on va tomber les forts à coup de trolls?  ::ninja::

----------


## Caf

> J'ai appris que c'est Caf qui va mener la barque demain, on va tomber les forts à coup de trolls?


J'étais déjà la ce matin, au lead avec Zepo/Huhu en fait.  ::ninja::

----------


## Charmide

Mais sinon IG c'est plus poser des trébuchets pour attaquer une tour qu'on a déjà que troller  ::trollface::

----------


## Zepolak

Toute blague mise à part, oublie pas de leur signaler que ça fait un moment que tu n'as pas joué Caf. 
Je dis ça sans méchanceté, mais y a des trucs qu'on faisait avant qu'on peu plus du tout faire - notamment à cause de la portée augmentée & dégâts améliorés des chariots à flèche (mais y a sûrement d'autres trucs). Les gens te diront si tu demandes une bêtise, pour peu que tu ais signalé ça avant  ::):

----------


## purEcontact

> PurE il taunt plus personne





> J'veux bien que tu crames pour 2 po d'influence


Bah je troll gentiment (ça me choque d'écrire gentiment comme ça, je sais pas pourquoi, j'utilise toujours l'orthographe du 12è siècle  ::ninja::  ).
Faut dire que je joue beaucoup moins aussi, du coup j'ai moins de source pour troller.

----------


## billybones

Spécial dédicace aux afk d'hir soir, qui nous ont honoré d'un très mauvais score et qui m'ont empêché de taguer pour une fois que je voulais faire du RvR...

----------


## Vroum

Ça n'a pas grand chose à voir avec les afk.
On a pris cher sur la home map et CBE, avec du monde sur les maps mais un joli bug empêchant de poser des armes de siège autre que du golem.

----------


## tibere

y' avait les afk peut être, les gens curieux des nouveautés et c'est normal, sans doute, mais c'est surtout le bug des armes...vers minuit ont était un bon bus de 50 sur la home et on bucheronnais à la main...apparemment le bug concerne d'autres serveurs que Visu.
les gens ont quand même fait tout ce qu'ils ont pu avec ce qu'ils avaient ;o)

----------


## Caf

Bon le tic est sympa, on a conservé notre avance et on est train de l'accroitre. 34k d'avance pour le moment. Ne lâchons rien !  :Cigare:

----------


## Vaaahn

> ...apparemment le bug concerne d'autres serveurs que Visu...


Odrhann, faut que t'aille voir, ya un collègue à toi qui demande du rollback à Anette :runningtaunt:  ::ninja::

----------


## Zepolak

Si vous pouvez faire un groupe de roaming CPC, ce serait coolos. Chopper des camps entre 0min et 5min avant le tic, ça fait partie des choses qui nous feront gagner. Ou éventuellement les défendre (surtout les camps de nos tiers map, au moins 2 étaient à 250 !!)

J'ai lancé le +5 ravito du Barbarian Raid Club. Tous les gens qui sont dedans peuvent revendiquer. Donc hésitez surtout pas à revendiquer les camps de nos tiers map avec. Il va rester encore 11h. Faut en faire profiter VS.

----------


## Caf

Je m'en servirai demain matin.  :;):

----------


## billybones

3 jours que j'arrive en plein prime sur le jeu, 3 jours que je peux pas vous filer mon matos de siège...

----------


## Zepolak

> 3 jours que j'arrive en plein prime sur le jeu, 3 jours que je peux pas vous filer mon matos de siège...


Comment ça ?

----------


## billybones

Bin j'arrête de jouer avant d'avoir pu tagguer.

----------


## Caf

Aujourd'hui, tu pourra taguer j'pense vu le nombre infâme de bief qu'il y avait ce matin. Ils vont se battre jusqu'au bout du matchup.  ::(:

----------


## dragou

> Aujourd'hui, tu pourra taguer j'pense vu le nombre infâme de bief qu'il y avait ce matin. Ils vont se battre jusqu'au bout du matchup.


 c'est pas férié pour eux? Je pense que si donc c'était prévisible...

----------


## Charmide

> c'est pas férié pour eux? Je pense que si donc c'était prévisible...


T'inquiètes pas, c'était même prévu, en fait. Même que je pense que Caf' était au courant  :;):

----------


## silence

Je rappelle qu'il y a ce soir un reset pour un nouveau matchup non aléatoire (contre Mer de Jade et Bief d'Elona donc) à 20:00 et que les canards y sont vivement conviés.  :;):

----------


## Caf

Encore et toujours.  ::ninja::

----------


## Nessou

> Je rappelle qu'il y a ce soir un reset pour un nouveau matchup non aléatoire (contre Mer de Jade et Bief d'Elona donc) à 20:00 et que les canards y sont vivement conviés.


Ce soir un nouveau MU non aléatoire ou un MU aléatoire, personne ne sait encore, ils disent le prochain MU mais le prochain est théoriquement ce soir mais si ça se trouve il veut dire celui de la semaine prochaine, com' de merde.

----------


## Zepolak

Je n'en serais pas, déjà parce que je veux me reposer un peu, aussi parce que je sortirais tard du taf, et enfin parce que je me connais un peu et c'est un coup à finir à pas d'heures :/

Mais je vous souhaite de bien vous amuser, puis la dernière fois entre CPC, paraît que ça avait bien marché et que c'était chouettos !

Je viendrais la semaine prochaine pour le prochain reset CPC  ::):

----------


## Caf

> Ce soir un nouveau MU non aléatoire ou un MU aléatoire, personne ne sait encore, ils disent le prochain MU mais le prochain est théoriquement ce soir mais si ça se trouve il veut dire celui de la semaine prochaine, com' de merde.


En fait ils ont répondu sur le post à whine de Troma et ils s'excusent tout ça, tout ça que ça sera pas mit en place pour ce matchup..etc.. (enfin si j'ai bien lu en anglais quoi)  ::ninja::

----------


## Nessou

Ah ouais merde :



> It will not be today. I will post on the forums when we have a definite date.


https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/foru...appening-today

----------


## Odrhann

> Okay, so after much hard work and no small amount of wizardry we are going to get this in for today. We were unable to get the leaderboards fully set up to indicate the matchups, so there will be a disconnect there, but you will see your matchups once you log in.

----------


## Nessou

Finalement : 



> After much back and forth we’ve managed to get the matchup changes in starting today 5/31. What we were unable to get ready for today were changes to the leaderboards which would have made it easy to sort by matchup, thus the leaderboards will continue to display your server ranking, but will not have sufficient information for you to be able to determine your matchups on that page. We will get them updated as soon as we can, but in the meantime you will be put into new, more varied matchups starting today and going forward.


https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/foru...starting-today

J'ai même plus envie de commenter...

----------


## Charmide

C'est beau. 
Le nouveau contenu de GW2, c'est du meta-contenu post-moderne où tu suis avec intérêt les devs et leur boulot, avec plein de rebondissements et de suspense, où la vraie aventure se vit avant même que le patch sorte, et où tu es à fond derrière ton écran en te posant des questions comme: "Implémentera à temps? Implémentera pas?" 
 :Bave:

----------


## Zepolak

Ils font des efforts, c'est cool  ::):

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Une image pour résumer le fail d'anet sur le changement WvW

----------


## Maximelene

Une petit explication, stp ?

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Quelques fails : 
- Certains tiers identiques.
- Des serveurs qui se battent dans 2 tiers différents
Comme Desolation qui se battais contre SFR/Kodash et Riverside/Abaddon's Mouth
- Le chat RVR qui se retrouve commun entre plusieurs serveurs, de même tiers et de tiers différents.
- Des joueurs d'un même serveur qui se voient en ennemi et qui peuvent se tuer entre eux au spawn.
- Des joueurs qui se retrouvent dans d'autres tiers sans raison, allié avec d'autres serveurs (comme sur le screen)
- API cassé, puisque c'était juste un bordel ignoble.

Bref, comme le disait un joueur : EU Battle Royale

----------


## Snydlock

Le chaos quoi.  ::wub::

----------


## Zepolak

Sur l'image en elle-même, outre le chat, t'as le screen fait par les VOTF (guilde assez connue) qui n'est pas sur Roche de l'Augure qui y sont, et je note aussi un truc sympa : avec des alliés dont tu ne vois pas le pseudo mais "Roche de l'Augure envahisseur". C'est la première fois que je vois une telle mention en vert.

Je comprends que ça puisse faire râler mais je trouve ça frais  ::):

----------


## purEcontact

Ils en avaient marre de la compétition interserveur.
Du coup, ils ont fait un crumble de joueurs et tout le mobde gagne à l'arrivée  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Mordenkainen

Hier soir il s'est passé un truc. Il devait être 19 heures, je roamais en dilettante tout en faisant la popote et là devant notre tour près du bivouac de la map BE, je croise un charr. Il avait les yeux brillants et l'air méchant. Il ne m'a pas reconnu alors que je l'aime en secret. J'ai hésité à lui parler, je sentais dans son regard qu'il allait de troller. Et j'ai fui, apeuré, mon Caféïne adoré.

----------


## Leybi

Le forum officiel depuis la maj des matchups :



 ::|:

----------


## Odrhann

:haha:  :haha:  :haha:  :haha:  :haha:

----------


## Vaaahn

Oh, déjà un effet pervers de la volatilité ...  ::rolleyes:: 

Les pauvres quoi, m'enfin on a des matchups bien b(i)aisés aussi en EU, genre:
T4 : 8ème vs 10ème vs 20ème
T7 : 13ème vs 15ème vs 25ème(pauvre PA)
T9 : 22ème vs 26ème vs 27ème (les deux éternels derniers et de loin, Fissure of Woe et Vabbi), ah et leur score lundi midi (222000 vs 15000 vs 3000 ...no comment)

Mais non ce changement de calcul c'est le bien, ça n'impacte pas du tout les matchup  ::ninja::   ::ninja::

----------


## Zepolak

Non mais c'est binaire : soit c'est équilibré à mort mais ça finit par faire chier certaines personnes, soit y a de l'aléatoire et on a des trucs un peu plus funky, un peu plus déséquilibrés, et ça fait chier d'autres gens.

C'est pas possible de plaire à tout le monde. 

À titre perso, j'attends de voir, mais ça ne me déplaît pas. Et puis y a un vicieux aspect de fierté moisi où je me dis que voilà, tout est changé, les divisions n'ont plus de sens et que du coup* VS a gagné le RvR*.

----------


## Ptit gras

Ben c'est surtout que leur mathématicien qu'ils ont trouvé de derrière les fagots malgré un CV impressionnant n'a à mon avis aucune connaissance du jeu vidéo. Le système ELO a fait ses preuves sur les jeux malgré le fait qu'il ait été inventé pour les échecs, alors pourquoi pas prendre le nom ronflant du mec qui a inventé le système glicko. Ptêtre que ça marchera aussi. Et puis après on met des chiffres random sur la déviation. Ah tiens c'est trop statique. On a qu'à mettre des chiffres pourris de l'autre côté de l'échelle. Ah tiens c'est merdique.

 ::lol::

----------


## Caf

> Hier soir il s'est passé un truc. Il devait être 19 heures, je roamais en dilettante tout en faisant la popote et là devant notre tour près du bivouac de la map BE, je croise un charr. Il avait les yeux brillants et l'air méchant. Il ne m'a pas reconnu alors que je l'aime en secret. J'ai hésité à lui parler, je sentais dans son regard qu'il allait de troller. Et j'ai fui, apeuré, mon Caféïne adoré.


 ::rolleyes::

----------


## Zepolak

N'hésitez pas à poster sur le forum GC sur les derniers développements vis à vis du raid avec notamment la proposition de travail commun fait par une guilde prestigieuse  :;):   ::ninja::

----------


## Mordenkainen

> N'hésitez pas à poster sur le forum GC sur les derniers développements vis à vis du raid avec notamment la proposition de travail commun fait par une guilde prestigieuse


 Sale putain de traître, t'allier avec les SR!

----------


## Caf

> Sale putain de traître, t'allier avec les SR!


Non pire que ça !  :Cigare:

----------


## Nessou

Il y a pire que les SR ?  ::O:

----------


## Mordenkainen

Meta (je suis bidonné devant mon écran en écrivant cette connerie)?

----------


## Nessou

C'était une question rhétorique.

----------


## Vroum

Pire, des traîtres !  ::trollface::

----------


## Drlecteur

Le raid CPC dans toutes sa splendeur  :Cigare:

----------


## Vaaahn

> Le raid CPC dans toutes sa splendeur


La vrai question est : qui est le lead?  ::trollface::

----------


## Zepolak

Le mec avec le nez rouge.

----------


## Vaaahn

> La vrai question est : qui est le lead *CPC devant les autres canards*?


*Fixed*  ::ninja::

----------


## Nessou

Fake, nous sommes pas aussi disciplinés IG.

----------


## Caf

> Le mec avec le nez rouge.


Haaaa je comprends mieux tout d'un coup.  ::ninja:: 

_(HS : Zepo il s'est fait modérer sur Jol, il fallait que ça sorte désolé, pardon aux familles, aux jeunes renardes, tout ça tout ça quoi...)_  ::ninja::

----------


## Ptit gras

Tout fout l'camp jeunes renardes  :tired:

----------


## silence

> Le mec avec le nez rouge.


Impossible, il est devant.  ::trollface::

----------


## Lee Tchii

Et ce sont des oies, pas des canards :x

----------


## Maximelene

Et pan.

----------


## Bartinoob

Des canards de guerre, on dit.

----------


## Tygra

Cannes, canards (et oies) aimant la baston entre serveurs,
allez donc faire un tour par là-bas : http://forum.grandcross.fr/index.php?topic=1425.0
Je n'ai pas l'impression que le [raid] avance de manière claire pour tous les acteurs, j'aimerai qu'on mette tout à plat une fois pour toute  :;):

----------


## purEcontact

Encore ?  :tired: 

_Edit :_
En fait, si vous êtes pas foutu de savoir ce que vous voulez, fermez le [raid] et passez à un autre jeu.
Un mauvais produit, t'as beau le tourner dans tout les sens, si il est mauvais, tu le vendras pas.
(sauf CoD)

----------


## Zepolak

Moi je sais très bien ce que je veux, et les autres CPC participant au raid aussi je pense. Sauf que beaucoup de variables sont venues s'ajouter au problème et le modifier en substance. Des variables extérieures aux participants CPC.

Et le raid est un truc vivant, il doit s'adapter pour évoluer et vivre au mieux.

Je t'encourage à contacter Caf pour fonder le club des _mecs cyniques qui critiquent sans s'intéresser à la chose_. Ensuite vous ferez des communiqués officiels que tout le monde lira avec respect et considération.

Zut à la fin.

----------


## Ptit gras

> fermez le [raid] et passez à un autre jeu.


Je me lancerais bien dans le PvE mais il paraît que l'accueil est famélique  ::trollface::

----------


## Bartinoob

On a effectivement quelques asuras.

----------


## purEcontact

> Je me lancerais bien dans le PvE mais il paraît que l'accueil est famélique


Changez de jeu, pas de mode de jeu.
On veut pas de vous en PvE.

----------


## Ptit gras

clivage §§ :zepocloche:

----------


## Caf

> changez de jeu, pas de mode de jeu.
> On veut pas de vous en pve.


ban pliz baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan !!

----------


## purEcontact

> clivage §§ :zepocloche:


Retournes chez WL.




> ban pliz baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan !!


Retournes sur JoL.

Bon, sinon, ça râle sur quoi ?
Sur le fait que vous voulez des combats de plaines alors que les autres veulent faire du combat de siège ?

Faites un jour de l'un, un jour de l'autre.
De rien.

----------


## Tygra

Non mais le raid a grandi, le format change, d'autres guildes nous rejoignent. (fermons le [raid], ça marche pas  ::trollface:: )

Il faut simplement que tous les participants aient envie de la même chose.

----------


## Zepolak

C'est bêtement ça.

On cherchait un teambuild pour 20 personnes. Maintenant, c'est plutôt 30+. 30+, l'idée devient d'être capable de défourailler 50-60 mecs désordonnés ou une guilde optimisée de même format.

Et les gens sont pas les mêmes, bref... Tu vois quoi. Te manque plein d'éléments pour juger sur pièce !

----------


## Ptit gras

> Retournes chez WL.


Tu me manquais carrément trop  ::'(:

----------


## purEcontact

Vous êtes au courant que vous êtes pas tout seul dans votre put*in de mode RvR ?
Je me log, je vois "On va où ce soir en 3W ?".
Du coup, je regarde le panneau de guilde et j'ai le droit à un superbe "raid lundi / mardi / jeudi".

Je demande puisque je suis un mec très con mais la prochaine étape c'est quoi, prendre le dimanche comme soirée [raid] ?

Note aussi importante :
ça vous casserai le cul d'informer le reste de la guilde de ce que vous faites ?

C'est cool que vous soyez investi dans la structure [raid] hein, mais vous êtes pas tout seul.
Mettre un message dans ce topic ou celui des événements de guilde voir mettre le calendrier à jour, ça permettrait peut être d'éviter ce genre de conneries.

----------


## Zepolak

Un message comme le tien donne pas envie de s'investir.

----------


## Mr Slurp

purE il est énervé ce soir  :Emo:

----------


## purEcontact

> Un message comme le tien donne pas envie de s'investir.


De s'investir où ? Chez CPC ?
Si c'est le cas, je sais pas ce que tu fous encore en animateur dans la guilde, tu devrais leave et passer [raid] à part entière.

Non mais sérieusement quoi  :tired: .

----------


## Charmide

Non mais pure, sérieux, c'est quoi le problème qui justifie de parler de "connerie" et de s'exclamer "putain !", exactement? 

Y'a des CPC qui font du W3. On raid avec d'autres guildes sympas et on a donné un nom au concept, parce que c'est fun. Si t'as envie d'en faire, tu te renseignes, tu demandes en /g, ou tu whisp un animateur ou n'importe qui vite fait. Comme pour tout quoi. 
Les jours de raid sont indiqués en message de guilde où ils sont parfaitement visible, les cartes sont alternées parce qu'il faut encore esquiver pour éviter les files, mais suffit de demander, encore une fois. 
C'est pas compliqué. 

De quoi est-ce que tu te plains?




> Je demande puisque je suis un mec très con mais la prochaine étape c'est quoi, prendre le dimanche comme soirée [raid] ?


Hein? >_>

----------


## Bartinoob

A mon avis, que le jeudi c’est rattrapage des missions de guilde, et que foutre une soirée rvr en même temps c'est pas génial.

----------


## Maximelene

> De quoi est-ce que tu te plains?


Du fait que, du coup, ça tombe le même jour que le rattrapage des missions de guilde, pouvant obliger certaines personnes à devoir choisir, alors que d'autres soirées sont totalement "vides".

----------


## purEcontact

> De quoi est-ce que tu te plains?


Tu prends 2 minutes, tu relis mon message et tu comprendras de quoi je me plains.
Merci.

----------


## Charmide

Mais euh, vous savez qu'on est un paquet de guildes dans le [raid]?
Si on devait rien faire dès que l'une des guildes avait un événement, il se passerait rien.  
(EDIT: ça veut aussi dire que si une guilde fait un truc chez elle, ses membres viennent pas, tout simplement..)

Dans tous les cas, les effectifs sont fluctuants, t'es pas obligé d'être présent. 
Si t'as envie de faire autre chose, bah tu le fais. 

Et je parle même pas du fait que c'est un _rattrapage_...
Genre, le truc où tu vas si jamais t'as pas pu être là au bon moment. 




> Tu prends 2 minutes, tu relis mon message et tu comprendras de quoi je me plains.
> Merci.


Oui, mais non.
La prochaine fois, tu feras un message clair sans tout mélanger.

----------


## purEcontact

> La prochaine fois, tu feras un message clair sans tout mélanger.





> A mon avis, que le jeudi c’est rattrapage des missions de guilde, et que foutre une soirée rvr en même temps c'est pas génial.





> Du fait que, du coup, ça tombe le même jour que le rattrapage des missions de guilde, pouvant obliger certaines personnes à devoir choisir, alors que d'autres soirées sont totalement "vides".


Je sais pas si certains ont une intelligence suprême ou si d'autres ont un cerveau lent.
Je pencherais sur la seconde proposition.

----------


## Charmide

> Je sais pas si certains ont une intelligence suprême ou si d'autres ont un cerveau lent.
> Je pencherais sur la seconde proposition.


Merci de montrer tout seul pourquoi tes interventions sont passionnantes.
Tu repasseras quand t'auras un peu moins de testerone à dépenser en CLASH inutile et de trucs à prouver.

PS: C'est toujours un non-problème, au fait. J'ai expliqué pourquoi dans le message précédent. 
PS²: Si tu veux parler du rattrapage des missions de guilde, je te conseille de placer les mots "rattrapage des missions de guilde" dans ton message, là il sera clair. Et enlève l’agressivité en carton, pendant que tu y es.

----------


## purEcontact

[HS spécial Charmide car il est attentionwhore]



> Merci de montrer tout seul pourquoi tes interventions sont passionnantes.
> Tu repasseras quand t'auras un peu moins de testerone à dépenser en CLASH inutile.


Sinon, tes chevilles, ça va ?
Je ramène pas tout à toi (d'ailleurs, ça fait bien longtemps que j'en ai plus rien à foutre de ton avis).
[/HS]

J'ai pris la tête à Maximelene -il y a quelques temps- quand il a voulu faire une soirée PvE alors qu'une soirée RvR était programmée.

Les soirées RvR, c'est lundi / mardi et mercredi / jeudi selon les semaines pour le [raid] et le vendredi pour le reset.
Le samedi étant -d'office- une soirée sans event (parce que les canards sont des animaux sociaux).
Il nous reste donc une soirée pour le PvE.

Ma question étant donc : quand est-ce qu'on arrête de faire du PvE et qu'on passe à 6 soirs par semaine en RvR ?
Vous me dites hein, de manière à ce que je commence à chercher une guilde qui fait du PvE.

----------


## Tygra

Il n'y a pas d'obligation de présence dans le [raid], les personnes souhaitant rattraper les missions de guilde sont très libres de le faire.
Il n'y aura pas de regard de travers ou de mot plus haut que les autres de la part des autres joueurs de 3w.

Il pourrait bien y avoir un [raid] par soir de la semaine, ça changerait pas ta vie en fait pure. Ça donne juste au gens le choix. On est tous majeurs et vaccinés, ou du moins capables de prendre nos propres décisions quant aux events auxquels nous voulons participer. 
On a poussé suffisamment fort de notre côté pour ne pas [raid] le dimanche soir, parce que beaucoup d'entre nous apprécient la soirée missions de guildes.

Le [raid] n'est pas la propriété des canards, surtout avec l'effectif renforcé. Nous ne sommes donc pas seuls décisionnaires des soirs de sortie.
On essaye de travailler ensemble, dans la bonne humeur et l'entente cordiale.

Chose dont tu devrais t'inspirer sur ce coup, un post comme celui que tu as fait plus haut n'a jamais fait avancer les choses et ne le fera jamais, surtout chez les canards.

----------


## Zepolak

L'égoïsme et l'égocentrisme de certains dépasse régulièrement des limites qui me dépassent moi.

En attendant, non, c'est pas parce que y a 2-3 mecs qui ne font que râler plutôt que de faire le dixième de l'effort des autres, que j'arrêterai de m'investir pour la plupart des gens.

Pour ma part, je me couche en effet à pas d'heure, aussi pour CPC, et il est en effet possible que j'oublie certaines choses importantes, comme le calendrier de guilde. Mais j'ai aussi oublié mes impôts hein. Alors voilà. Un oubli, c'est peut-être grave, mais on a des mecs soi-disant dans l'organisation de la guilde qui vont direct passer aux insultes plutôt que de chercher à comprendre. Nickel. Parfait. 

Le versant "PvE" est l'apanage de combien de personnes dans la guilde ? COMBIEN ? Et le versant RvR ? Combien ? Et manifestement, ce versant RvR est sacrément dynamique en ce moment. Ça coûte quoi comme effort à ces personnes de la première catégorie de se bouger un peu, de s'intéresser, pour savoir ce qui se passe & tenter de résoudre d'éventuels problème en amont plutôt que de gueuler comme des putois ?

Et pour la soirée de jeudi, à titre personnel, j'y suis venu quasi à chaque fois alors que j'avais mes missions de guildes faites dimanche quasi à chaque fois. J'ai vu combien d'animateurs "PvE" ? Peu, très peu, souvent aucun, et des missions foirées par manque de monde. Heureusement que y a eu quelques maître-nageurs. Fais ce que je dis pas ce que je fais, ma-gni-fi-que. Exemple magnifique de double langage : d'un côté j'en ai rien à foutre, mais de l'autre c'est une tragédie parce qu'une soirée RvR tombe ce jour-là.

Donc écoute Pure, je note que tu fais partie des mecs qui préfère détruire (j'adore le sous-entendu que les CPC jouant avec le raid devraient se casser) que construire. Parfait. Bah c'est pas avec cet esprit qu'on a construit Insert Coinz. À bon entendeur...

----------


## Charmide

> [HS spécial Charmide car il est attentionwhore]
> 
> 
> Sinon, tes chevilles, ça va ?
> Je ramène pas tout à toi (d'ailleurs, ça fait bien longtemps que j'en ai plus rien à foutre de ton avis).
> [/HS]


Euh.. En quoi je parle de moi, exactement? 
Je parlais de toi uniquement, et du fait que tu te sens obligé d'aller au conflit pour rien, hein. Et ça, c'est pas qu'avec moi, c'est avec tout le monde. 

Le jour où tu auras appris que traiter son interlocuteur d'idiot doté d'un cerveau lent n'est pas exactement aller dans le sens d'une discussion constructive, on aura fait un grand pas. 




> J'ai pris la tête à Maximelene -il y a quelques temps- quand il a voulu faire une soirée PvE alors qu'une soirée RvR était programmée.
> 
> Les soirées RvR, c'est lundi / mardi et mercredi / jeudi selon les semaines pour le [raid] et le vendredi pour le reset.
> Le samedi étant -d'office- une soirée sans event (parce que les canards sont des animaux sociaux).
> Il nous reste donc une soirée pour le PvE.
> 
> Ma question étant donc : quand est-ce qu'on arrête de faire du PvE et qu'on passe à 6 soirs par semaine en RvR ?
> Vous me dites hein, de manière à ce que je commence à chercher une guilde qui fait du PvE.


J'ai déjà répondu : 




> Mais euh, vous savez qu'on est un paquet de guildes dans le [raid]?
> Si on devait rien faire dès que l'une des guildes avait un événement, il se passerait rien. 
> (EDIT: ça veut aussi dire que si une guilde fait un truc chez elle, ses membres viennent pas, tout simplement..)


Je te le répète, tu t'inquiètes de quoi, en fait?  ::huh:: 

Que les gens qui fassent du W3 soient interdis de PvE en subissant une intense pression sociale? Qu'on te force à faire du W3? x_x

Apparemment le dernier cas, vu la conclusion de ton message. C'est vrai que c'est un risque intense.. Tu as raison de te rebeller contre l'ordre établi  :tired: 

Tu rentres dans le lard pour quoi, exactement, à part l'amour du troll et du parti de l'opposition?

----------


## Zepolak

Pour le conflit. Il a besoin du conflit. Il pourrait dire les choses clairement, mais il préfère être insultant pour "choquer" son interlocuteur parce qu'il pense que c'est nécessaire pour lui faire comprendre des choses claire.

Il aurait suffi de poster "dites les gars, jeudi c'est rattrapages de quêtes de guilde, z'avez pas l'impression d'avoir oublié un truc", message qui est déjà un brin cynique en soi mais qui est parfaitement dans le ton & dans la nature CPC. Mais non, faut que monsieur casse des gueules et insinuent que les gens ont rien à foutre chez CPC.

Bref, un pénible.

----------


## Ptit gras

Il fait honneur à mon retour, z'avez rien compris bande de patates  ::lol:: 

Joie & félicité.

----------


## Zepolak

En attendant, le sujet est : oui, y a raid & rattrapage de guilde ce soir. C'est merdique, faut essayer de voir ce qu'on peut faire pour améliorer ça, que ce soit au niveau CPC ou au niveau raid.
Niveau raid, y a relativement peu de possibilité, on peut surtout ne pas déclarer CPC faisant partie du raid ce soir-là, mais c'est juste idiot (forcément les CPC qui y participent iront participer, ça a juste pas de sens)
Niveau CPC, y a ptêtre moyen de décaler à mercredi, je sais pas, faut voir avec les gens concernés, mais c'est certainement pas sur ce thread qu'ils viendront donner leur avis

----------


## purEcontact

> Le versant "PvE" est l'apanage de combien de personnes dans la guilde ? COMBIEN ? Et le versant RvR ? Combien ? Et manifestement, ce versant RvR est sacrément dynamique en ce moment. Ça coûte quoi comme effort à ces personnes de la première catégorie de se bouger un peu, de s'intéresser, pour savoir ce qui se passe & tenter de résoudre d'éventuels problème en amont plutôt que de gueuler comme des putois ?


C'est l’hôpital qui se fout de la charité.
Quand le RvR allait mal, j'étais clairement le premier à tirer sur l'ambulance, comme un connard.
Ah, comment ça, c'est pas ce qui c'est passé ?

Je crois que vous avez un filtre de merde version "Pure il aime pas le RvR, il cherche qu'à détruire notre mode de jeu, c'est qu'un vilain".
Va falloir ouvrir les yeux 2 minutes, si j'ai prévu une soirée rattrapage c'est pour les mecs qui n'étaient pas là le week end.
*J'étais pas dans ce cas là, j'ai quand même prévu le coup parce que justement, je ne pense pas qu'à ma gueule.*

Aujourd'hui, la donne a changé, j'ai un taf qui ne me permet pas de jouer le dimanche soir, je me retrouve donc dans le cas où le soir de rattrapage est le seul soir où je peux faire des événements de guilde.
Manque de bol, maintenant que j'ai un emploi du temps qui m'oblige à rattraper le jeudi soir, bah on me balance "ah bah nan, maintenant, le jeudi, c'est RvR".




> Et pour la soirée de jeudi, à titre personnel, j'y suis venu quasi à chaque fois alors que j'avais mes missions de guildes faites dimanche quasi à chaque fois. J'ai vu combien d'animateurs "PvE" ? Peu, très peu, souvent aucun, et des missions foirées par manque de monde.


Ah bien !
Toi qui prônait le "jouons tous ensemble", tu balances maintenant à la gueule de tout le monde : y'a des animateurs "PvE" qui font pas d'event PvE et qui sont la cause des missions foirées.
Je crois, franchement, que quand t'en arrives à ce point là, c'est que t'as vraiment besoin d'aller dormir.

----------


## Zepolak

> Ah bien !
> Toi qui prônait le "jouons tous ensemble", tu balances maintenant à la gueule de tout le monde : y'a des animateurs "PvE" qui font pas d'event PvE et qui sont la cause des missions foirées.
> Je crois, franchement, que quand t'en arrives à ce point là, c'est que t'as vraiment besoin d'aller dormir.


Non, apparemment, je devrais leave CPC.

C'est clairement le plus constructif.

Enfin si j'en crois le chantre du travail collaboratif que tu es.

Après, que mes nerfs ait lâché suite à tes gnons atterrants, ouais, y a de ça et je présente mes excuses auprès des autres animateurs.

Pour le reste, moi & les autres participants du topic ont je pense été clairs.

----------


## Ptit gras

Mais en fait t'as toujours pas de problème ? 
Il n'y a pas "3w le jeudi", il y a "3w le jeudi pour ceux qui veulent" et tout le reste pour ceux qui veulent pas.

Les gens se démènent pour augmenter le champ des possibilités aux canards, et basta. Il y a 415 canards, ça coince forcément pour l'emploi du temps de quelques uns. C'est pas contre toi.

Et en quoi le fait qu'il y ait 3w + rattrapage te gêne personnellement ? C'est que tu souhaiterais venir en 3w ? Dans ce cas, il aurait été surement plus sympa pour tous que tu demandes d'une manière un peu plus posée. Les gens t'auraient dit qu'il y a lundi et mardi aussi, ils t'auraient dit les maps, ils t'auraient expliqué le pourquoi du comment de ces horaires et le fait de composer avec les autres guildes.
Comme le corps de ma réponse a été plus que soft, je me permets une petite pique finale  ::trollface::  : je ne crois pas que ça te gêne parce que tu ne peux pas venir en 3W.

----------


## Maximelene

> Et pour la soirée de jeudi, à titre personnel, j'y suis venu quasi à chaque fois alors que j'avais mes missions de guildes faites dimanche quasi à chaque fois. J'ai vu combien d'animateurs "PvE" ? Peu, très peu, souvent aucun, et des missions foirées par manque de monde. Heureusement que y a eu quelques maître-nageurs. Fais ce que je dis pas ce que je fais, ma-gni-fi-que. Exemple magnifique de double langage : d'un côté j'en ai rien à foutre, mais de l'autre c'est une tragédie parce qu'une soirée RvR tombe ce jour-là.


Déjà, c'est quoi le rapport avec le sujet ?

Ensuite, les "animateurs PvE", ils sont là le soir, ce n'est pas parce qu'ils ne viennent pas d'eux-même participer (ils font encore ce qu'ils veulent) qu'on ne peut pas leur demander gentiment, ils viendront.

De plus, le concept d'animateurs PvE/RvR n'était pas censé avoir disparu, parce que tu n'en voulais pas toi-même ?

Ce serait sympa d'éviter les attaques envers tout un groupe, non impliqué qui plus est, ça fait pas sérieux, merci.

----------


## Ptit gras

La team rocket  ::lol::

----------


## purEcontact

> Niveau CPC, y a ptêtre moyen de décaler à mercredi, je sais pas, faut voir avec les gens concernés, mais c'est certainement pas sur ce thread qu'ils viendront donner leur avis


Il y a surement moyen oui, si vous arrêtez de changer les soirs de [raid] toutes les semaines.
Je vais pas taper un screen de l'historique IG du message de guilde mais on a en gros :




> *Il y a 1 mois :*
> Lundi - Mercredi - Vendredi
> *Il y a 3 semaines :*
> Lundi - Mardi - Mercredi
> *Il y a 2 semaines* :
> Lundi - Mercredi - Jeudi
> *Il y a 1 semaine :*
> Lundi - Mercredi - ???
> *Il y a 5 jours :* 
> Lundi - Mardi - Jeudi


En gros, toutes les semaines, ça change de soir de RvR.
On fait quoi pour la soirée rattrapage ? On se démerde et on s'adapte au fur et à mesure ?

Dans l'idée, je m'en tape que vous changiez de soirs hein, mais soyez fixé de manière à me laisser 2 putains de soirée (dimanche + une, autre que samedi) pour mettre les events de guilde.

----------


## Charmide

> me laisser 2 putains de soirée


"me"?
...
Sympa pour ceux qui les organisent. 

"Les piques personnelles", ça va être dur de les éviter. 




> Je sais pas si certains ont une intelligence suprême ou si d'autres ont un cerveau lent.
> Je pencherais sur la seconde proposition.





> De s'investir où ? Chez CPC ?
> Si c'est le cas, je sais pas ce que tu fous encore en animateur dans la guilde


On va laisser le soufflet retomber. Y'a des débats sérieux à avoir, sûrement, y'a même eu une vague tentative de les suivre au milieu du pugilat. 
Mais c'est pas maintenant qu'on les aura sereinement vu comment la discussion est née. C'est pas comme ça qu'on ouvre un sujet. 
Laissez au moins une heure ou deux couler. 
Et sinon, y'a une mailing list pour Amour, Gloire & Beauté au pays des animateurs.

----------


## billybones

Sinon, comme le serious PvE, on est des gens bien ; 
on propose un doodle pour savoir quand est ce que le serious PvE peut caller son rattrapage de guilde.

http://www.doodle.com/5w5net5sxn44f4tc

Par contre le truc qui serait bien c'est pas de reprendre les mauvaises habitudes d'il y a 2 mois et de qu'une fois vos de la semaine choisis vous vous y tenez !  :;):

----------


## Charmide

Mais y'a pas de raison de s'embêter comme ça, subitement, si les choses se passe bien.
Y'a pas eu une seule personne pour se plaindre que ça tombe le même jour et que ça l'ait embêté parce qu'elle voulait faire les deux, déjà, alors que les deux ont déjà coïncidé le jeudi. 
Ouais, je vous rappelle qu'on a tout ce débat pour des gens qui sont pas là. 

Faudra relancer la discussion sereinement pour voir si y'a besoin de faire quelque chose, mais pas besoin de précipiter les choses par un doodle qui aura 15 réponses dans une semaine pour un event concernant potentiellement 300 personnes (parce que les canards ont la flemme  ::ninja:: ), même si c'est déjà constructif.

----------


## billybones

On commence le doodle, on laisse le temps aux serious pve (qui sont pas connus connus pour être rapide) de répondre, et aux rvristes de changer plusieurs fois d'avis  ::ninja::

----------


## Mr Slurp

Mettre un lien doodle à destination des PvEistes dans le topic du RvR.... not sure if serious (PvE of course)  :;):

----------


## Charmide

> On commence le doodle, on laisse le temps aux serious pve (qui sont pas connus connus pour être rapide) de répondre, et aux rvristes de changer plusieurs fois d'avis


T'as aussi raté ça :




> Mais euh, vous savez qu'on est un paquet de guildes dans le [raid]?
> Si on devait rien faire dès que l'une des guildes avait un événement, il se passerait rien. 
> (EDIT: ça veut aussi dire que si une guilde fait un truc chez elle, ses membres viennent pas, tout simplement..)


Vraiment vraiment, c'est un non-problème.

Ça sert pas à grand chose et c'est même dommage de déplacer le rattrapage des missions de guilde, qui tourne bien et dont (presque) tout le monde connaît le jour, pour une question de principe alors qu'il n'y a eu personne pour dire que ça le dérangeait lui.

Vous compliquez pas la vie.

----------


## Tygra

> La team rocket


J'aurais dit Franck & Einstein, mais si je dis qui est qui ça va mal tourner  :tired: 

@Kim : c'est louable d'essayer d'arranger la chose, mais je ne pense pas qu'on puisse dire que les jours de [raid] sont fixés pour les 6 prochains mois. C'est dépendant des autres guildes du serveur, des autres guildes du raid et des divers facteurs du 3w (score, appel aux armes, etc etc).
C'est possible, pas souhaitable, mais possible, que ces dates changent toutes les 2 semaines.

Encore une fois, ça concerne 20 canards sur 415. Ce n'est pas grave, les 20 concernés feront un choix : il peut y avoir deux "events" sur le calendrier en parallèle.
C'est pas comme si on faisait du prosélytisme pour ne pas aller en soirée PvE. On a un pauvre topic ici et la majorité des discussions est externalisée sur Grand Cross. On accueille toujours bien volontiers toute personne intéressée néanmoins, mais vous nous verrez pas sur le chan /g entrain de tirer les gens vers le 3w pendant une soirée mission de guilde.

----------


## Orgazmo



----------


## Caf

Surtout que vous vous êtes étripé pour seulement 6 canards en 3W ce soir. Bref c'est ce qu'on peut appeler : une bonne grosse embrouille bien fail quoi. 
Ça n'a juste servi à rien... ha si, à se descendre un bon p'tit quet-pa de pop-corn.  ::ninja:: 

Qui n'en veut ?

----------


## Odrhann

Encore heureux que rien n'est imposé...

C'est pourtant la base d'Insert CoinZ, hein, on dit qu'y a des soirées inclinées vers des activités, mais libre au canard moyen de faire ce qu'il veut.

Je suis quand même vachement étonné des proportions que peut prendre une dispute aussi superflue, c'est quand même pas l'emblème de guilde dont on parle là, bordel.

 ::ninja::

----------


## Caf

> Encore heureux que rien n'est imposé...
> 
> C'est pourtant la base d'Insert CoinZ, hein, on dit qu'y a des soirées inclinées vers des activités, mais libre au canard moyen de faire ce qu'il veut.
> 
> Je suis quand même vachement étonné des proportions que peut prendre une dispute aussi superflue, c'est quand même pas l'emblème de guilde dont on parle là, bordel.


T'as raison il est vraiment pourri l’emblème de guilde, recentrons le débat sur un vrai sujet !  ::ninja::

----------


## billybones

Caf, tous les canards ont les droits pour changer le logo de guilde selon leur bon vouloir, tu as un bus de retard  :;):

----------


## Maximelene

Comme d'habitude...

----------


## Jezastrale

Sinon je peux aussi me proposer de recentrer votre sujet sur le vilain troll de ma guilde y'a quelques jours dans ce même sujet. Je viens protester  ::P: .

----------


## Caf

> Sinon je peux aussi me proposer de recentrer votre sujet sur le vilain troll de ma guilde y'a quelques jours dans ce même sujet. Je viens protester .


Ha j'ai pas vu, Yoo a tenté de faire l'esprit chez les CPC ? A-t-on un lien ? Histoire que je finisse mon quet-pa.  ::ninja::

----------


## Jezastrale

Page 9. Quelqu'un de spirituel s'est étouffé de rire en prétendant que Meta était pire que SR.  :;):

----------


## Zepolak

Je pars juste du principe qu'insulter/rabaisser/dénigrer les gens n'est pas une méthode & par conséquent je ne ferais plus un seul effort vis à vis des posts de Purecon. Ils seront pris au premier degré et basta. Il pense mener un combat saint et considère que c'est son devoir de "porter le chapeau" en cas de "problème". Sauf que ça génère des disputes qui auraient pu être évitées. Je ne pense pas qu'il y ait besoin de crystalliser des rancoeurs sur lui (ou sur qui que ce soit) parce que je pense qu'on peut très bien éviter toutes rancoeurs, avec un minimum d'empathie et de tentative de la compréhension de la motivation des autres (sachant que c'est s'amuser pour la plupart des gens, additionné de l'idée de service pour certains d'entre nous).

En ce qui concerne l'éventuel changement du jour de rattrapage, je dirais aussi que c'est prématuré parce qu'on fait ce qu'on peut, mais les 3 dates choisies ne sont pas fermes, même si c'est je pense la première semaine où y avait vraiment du monde aux 3 jours proposés (comprendre : ça a l'air bien parti).

En ce qui concerne un recentrage sur le jeu RvR, ce pour quoi le sujet a été créé à la base, y a deux choses qui m'intéressent : 

 - est-ce que vous avez bien vu qu'on a une réunion/discussion pour décider d'un teambuild ensemble mardi prochain ?

 - quoiqu'on doit faire de plus/mieux lorsqu'on est en défense en situation de double-focus ? Je n'ai pas fait très attention à ce que les gens s'amuse hier parce qu'on n'a fait qu'éteindre des incendies, donc tout feedback est bienvenu !

----------


## Zepolak

> Après, que mes nerfs ait lâché suite à tes gnons atterrants, ouais, y a de ça et je présente mes excuses auprès des autres animateurs.

----------


## Maximelene

Oh, j'avais raté cette phrase  ::sad::

----------


## silence



----------


## Wizi

Petite question, est-ce qu'à un moment ou un autre, aura-t-on le droit à des résumer de vos différentes discutions avec le raid, notamment sur les teambuilds, ou doit-on forcément s'inscrire sur GC demander nos accès, pour avoir une vision de ce qui se fait en rvr, même si on ne s'y intéresse que de loin. Et peut être apprendre 2-3 trucs avec les teambuilds ?

----------


## silence

Je ne pense pas que les teambuilds du [Raid] seront postés sur une section publique désormais. J'ai envisagé un moment la chose sur les builds voleurs pour avoir quelques avis qui manquent sur Gc mais ca aurait obligé à développer l'orientation générale et j'ai donc renoncé.

----------


## Ptit gras

Euh hier soir Zepopo t'as été fantastique. Sisi il faut le dire, je l'avais fait en jeu en live, mais t'es un vrai champion. Superbe vision des mouvements ennemis, un RAID qui te suit et fait ce que tu lui demande, du combat permanent "à cause" de la map et très très peu de wipe du groupe complet. Des demandes à tes joueurs en phase de combat vraiment au point. 

Moi je suis sur le cul d'une telle progression dans ton lead. Clairement. Et c'est hyper intéressant pour la suite du RAID, on a un vrai lead  ::): 

J'ai mis le "à cause" entre guillements parce que du combat permanent pour moi c'est la meilleure façon de s'amuser. J'en ai marre des ravitos, attaque de tour sous 6 chariottes, ravito, réparer porte, ravito au tick, etc. Mettons notre bon vieux martal dans la tête à tout ce qui dépasse comme hier. ~120 insignes et j'ai fait tout ce que j'ai pu pour jouer healer (je sais pas d'ailleurs si les cac on remarqué un gain de tankiness ?), c'est plus que n'importe quelle autre soirée faite avec CPC (ou RAID) depuis septembre pour ma part. Et financièrement c'est pas négligeable non plus.

Bref, t'es un champion  :Cigare: 


Edit : Les teambuilds on peut les communiquer sans problème en jeu ou sur mumble par exemple, suffit de nous demander ! Sur le fofo ça risque d'être un peu moins facile selon l'orientation choisie à la réu de mardi. Mais comme d'hab en jeu n'hésitez pas à demander/critiquer, ça aide énormément.

----------


## Tygra

Pas de problème pour moi, ça ne coute rien de transmettre les builds sur ce forum.
Ça ne vaudra jamais, je pense, la discussion avec l'ensemble des concernés, mais on peut faire une bdd ici  :;): 

edit : apparemment on est pas sur la même longueur d'onde avec Sterco !
Je pense donc qu'on soulèvera la question à la-dite réunion.

Quoi qu'il en soit, si jamais il est décidé que les builds ne soient pas rendus public, jamais au grand jamais je laisserai un canard intéressé sur le bord de la route, donc je t'enverrai tout ceci par MP  :;): 



@Zepopo : point de vue extérieur puisque je suis jamais rentré hier soir. Le début a été très chaotique notamment niveau coordination avec le reste de la map. Chose qui ne devrait plus arriver d'ici quelque temps mais il faudra qu'on ait plus de personnes capables et volontaires pour la coordination GC.
Comme le dit le Gras, je pense que tu as une très très bonne vision de carte. Par contre tu es moins prolifique que certains en phase de combat (ce n'est pas nécessairement une critique, à vrai dire je sais pas moi même si je préfère ça ou pas).

----------


## Zepolak

:Emo: 


> Petite question, est-ce qu'à un moment ou un autre, aura-t-on le droit à des résumer de vos différentes discutions avec le raid, notamment sur les teambuilds, ou doit-on forcément s'inscrire sur GC demander nos accès, pour avoir une vision de ce qui se fait en rvr, même si on ne s'y intéresse que de loin. Et peut être apprendre 2-3 trucs avec les teambuilds ?


Y a une initiative public qui est en cours avec GC (qui s'appelle VAS) pour donner à tous les Vizuniens quelques tutos & probablement teambuilds en section publique, histoire que chacun et notamment ceux qui ont pas envie de s'investir plus que ça mais veulent avoir l'impression de participer au maximum quand il se connecte, puissent le faire.

Bon c'est un projet en cours, même pas encore vraiment officiel, donc ce sera pas cette semaine ni la suivante :/

Pour les builds de RAID, je pense comme Sterco, par contre lors des sorties entre CPC, rien n'empêche qu'on en discute entre deux conneries  ::): 

Edit :  :Emo:

----------


## Ptit gras

> Comme le dit le Gras, je pense que tu as une très très bonne vision de carte


Lis comme il faut, il a une très bonne vision du combat. La carte ça me semble acquis pour Zepo depuis un bail.

----------


## Charmide

> Petite question, est-ce qu'à un moment ou un autre, aura-t-on le droit à des résumer de vos différentes discutions avec le raid, notamment sur les teambuilds, ou doit-on forcément s'inscrire sur GC demander nos accès, pour avoir une vision de ce qui se fait en rvr, même si on ne s'y intéresse que de loin. Et peut être apprendre 2-3 trucs avec les teambuilds ?


Si jamais tu crées un compte, je peux te filer les accès rapidement. 
Ça prend 30s, tu pourras lurker et voir aussi les points de vue des gens des autres guilds sur les builds (et quelques trolls autour de l'IRL  ::trollface:: )

----------


## Caf

J'avoue que le mister polak il était au taquet, tu sentais qu'il était sur le terrain quoi. Il a due faire des rêves de gladiateur juste après.  ::ninja:: 

_(Pour au dessus : le non moins fameux troll faisant référence aux renardes ? )_

----------


## Wizi

Merci pour vos réponses.

Est-ce qu'il serait possible de mettre à jour le premier poste, ou créer un poste spécifique, concernant les détails du [RAID], expliquant comment y entrer, ou se passent les discussions, quand ça se passe, qui pm sur gc pour avoir les accès raid/cpc.

La guilde cpc, à régulièrement de nouvelles personnes qui reviennent ou arrive, ça permettrait à ceux en cours de route de comprendre un peu ce qui passe quand ça parle de raid etc.

----------


## silence

Si l'on souhaite construire quelque chose de sérieux il n'est pas raisonnable de produire les teambuild en publique. Ca ne demande pas un très gros effort que de s'inscrire sur Gc et les admins ont toujours été très réactifs pour accorder les droits. Et il est tout à fait possible d'en discuter Ig ou par Mp comme cela a été dit. 

Pour ce qui est du lead d'hier je pense que l'on a effectivement trouvé un lead efficace. C'est clairement un des meilleurs lead que l'on ait eu avec le [Raid]. Cependant, si ce genre de situation nous place constamment sur la brèche c'est pourtant notre position qui est la plus facile à gérer. 
Il faudra donc retenter l'expérience à l'avenir, tu n'as plus le choix.  ::ninja:: 

Par contre je serai beaucoup moins enthousiaste sur l'écoute et l'investissement du [Raid]. Je pourrai même me laisser tenter à dire que cela commence à me gaver.

----------


## Ptit gras

> Par contre je serai beaucoup moins enthousiaste sur l'écoute et l'investissement du [Raid]. Je pourrai même me laisser tenter à dire que cela commence à me gaver.


Was ?

----------


## Caf

> Was ?


Il part chez Meta, trop des noobs les CPC.  ::ninja::

----------


## Zepolak

> Par contre je serai beaucoup moins enthousiaste sur l'écoute et l'investissement du [Raid]. Je pourrai même me laisser tenter à dire que cela commence à me gaver.


C'est toujours Sterco qui finit par se proposer en scout, par exemple  ::sad::

----------


## Caf

> C'est toujours Sterco qui finit par se proposer en scout, par exemple


Ben en même temps, il est très bon dans le domaine.  ::ninja::

----------


## silence

On a du monde, cela permet de fonctionner certains soirs. Au delà de ca, on sombre de plus en plus dans un truc approximatif, les objectifs de base que l'on avait développés chez Cpc se perdent et toute l'émulation qui commençait à se développer avec.
Je pourrais lister mais c'est aussi de ma faute et je préfère attendre mardi et voir ce que la remise à plat pourra donner. De toute façon, même si vraiment ça ne me convenait pas ce serait anodin.

----------


## Ptit gras

Pour le scout en tête du bus, je pense vraiment que c'est devenu désuet depuis le patch culling. Les infos de la minimap sont largement suffisantes et la vision à distance permet la préparation de n'importe quel inc, faites revenir Sterco avec nous  ::lol::

----------


## Vroum

> Euh hier soir Zepopo t'as été fantastique. Sisi il faut le dire, je l'avais fait en jeu en live, mais t'es un vrai champion. Superbe vision des mouvements ennemis, un RAID qui te suit et fait ce que tu lui demande, du combat permanent "à cause" de la map et très très peu de wipe du groupe complet. Des demandes à tes joueurs en phase de combat vraiment au point. 
> 
> Moi je suis sur le cul d'une telle progression dans ton lead. Clairement. Et c'est hyper intéressant pour la suite du RAID, on a un vrai lead 
> 
> J'ai mis le "à cause" entre guillements parce que du combat permanent pour moi c'est la meilleure façon de s'amuser. J'en ai marre des ravitos, attaque de tour sous 6 chariottes, ravito, réparer porte, ravito au tick, etc. Mettons notre bon vieux martal dans la tête à tout ce qui dépasse comme hier. ~120 insignes et j'ai fait tout ce que j'ai pu pour jouer healer (je sais pas d'ailleurs si les cac on remarqué un gain de tankiness ?), c'est plus que n'importe quelle autre soirée faite avec CPC (ou RAID) depuis septembre pour ma part. Et financièrement c'est pas négligeable non plus.
> 
> Bref, t'es un champion


Pour ce qui est des leads, on est plutôt bien servi. Que ce soit Zepo, Belkin,  Aknot ou Hawk pour ne citer que ceux qui prennent le lead régulièrement.
Ce qui est intéressant comme tu le dis, c'est qu'ils progressent en même temps que le raid.

Pour le coup de la soirée à insigne, on en a déjà fait quelques unes comme ça. La première c'était sur une map SFR (donc c'est pas tout neuf) où avait passé la soirée a dépop du monobus SFR/Déso en coordination soit avec les FM soit les ELY. Dans ces situations un peu confuses où on arrive à se coordonner avec nos alliés on s'en sort généralement bien.

Par contre et pour rejoindre Sterco, quand on se retrouve seul face à des groupes de 25-30+ un poil opti/zergy on voit assez vite nos limites. Il y a le manque d'attention/écoute, le fait qu'au final on joue toujours sans appliquer un teambuild cohérent, une compo extrêmement variable, et j'en passe.
Du coup la réunion de mardi est la bienvenue. 


Niveau scout vu qu'on ne manque pas de gardiens je prendrai mon voleur la semaine prochaine pour que Sterco puisse s'amuser avec son venomshare dans le bus  ::P:

----------


## Zepolak

Ben non, tu ne vois pas ce qui est caché derrière un mur, en tout cas, tu le vois pas bien.

----------


## Ptit gras

Et si le truc derrière le mur ne te faisait plus peur parce que (potentiellement) tu peux gérer le surnombre ?  ::P:

----------


## Tygra

Moi j'aime bien courir devant en Necro, même si je suis pas fait pour ça.
Quand je rentre.

Après il est vrai que le rôle du scout est moindre depuis la sortie des APIs (et donc des overlay wuvwuv avec le temps d'invulnérabilité des camps).

----------


## Caf

*Viendez ce soir pour sur le reset sur le mumble CPCoune ! Rendez-vous à 19h30/20h !!*  ::lol::

----------


## Zepolak

> Et si le truc derrière le mur ne te faisait plus peur parce que (potentiellement) tu peux gérer le surnombre ?


Ben toute choses restant égales, ce sera toujours l'équipe avec les meilleurs yeux qui s'en sortira le mieux. 

Si on prend un autre groupe optimisé de 30, le groupe qui aura connaissance de la présence de l'adversaire sur la zone, voire qui arrivera à les prendre en embuscade sera fortement avantagé quoi.

Puis faut jamais partir trop confiant, c'est un coup à repartir avec la queue entre les jambes. Je préfère autant que ce soit la mienne.

----------


## Caf

Tout dépend de quel côté elle est planté...la queue.  ::ninja::

----------


## Ptit gras

> Ben toute choses restant égales, ce sera toujours l'équipe avec les meilleurs yeux qui s'en sortira le mieux. 
> 
> Si on prend un autre groupe optimisé de 30, le groupe qui aura connaissance de la présence de l'adversaire sur la zone, voire qui arrivera à les prendre en embuscade sera fortement avantagé quoi.
> 
> Puis faut jamais partir trop confiant, c'est un coup à repartir avec la queue entre les jambes. Je préfère autant que ce soit la mienne.


La majorité des infos de scouting actuellement viennent de Vizuniens du TS vizu ou des autres groupes du TS gc. On est plus a l'époque ou il fallait un scout devant le bus dans le risque de croiser un avion de chasse en culling complet non identifié. Je sais pas ce qu'en pense Sterco, il connait le rôle largement mieux que moi, mais je me suis pas senti utile hier "pour le RAID" mais plutôt "pour la vizumap" les rares moments ou j'étais en prévention pendant que vous preniez des ravitos.

Entre l'affichage permanent des noms ennemis qui est une option dispo, les APIs, et l'absence de culling, je me répète mais j'estime le "scout à l'avant du bus" passé de mode. Pis je veux mon Stercoco à côté de moi quand je meurs  ::'(:

----------


## Caf

Mourir à plusieurs c'est toujours mieux que solo, c'est sur.  ::lol::

----------


## Zepolak

> La majorité des infos de scouting actuellement viennent de Vizuniens du TS vizu ou des autres groupes du TS gc. On est plus a l'époque ou il fallait un scout devant le bus dans le risque de croiser un avion de chasse en culling complet non identifié. Je sais pas ce qu'en pense Sterco, il connait le rôle largement mieux que moi, mais je me suis pas senti utile hier "pour le RAID" mais plutôt "pour la vizumap" les rares moments ou j'étais en prévention pendant que vous preniez des ravitos.
> 
> Entre l'affichage permanent des noms ennemis qui est une option dispo, les APIs, et l'absence de culling, je me répète mais j'estime le "scout à l'avant du bus" passé de mode. Pis je veux mon Stercoco à côté de moi quand je meurs


J'avoue que ce n'est plus aussi vitale qu'avant. Mais je me sens aveugle sans scout, notamment quand on doit passer un passage délicat (col ou montée en épingle). Je reste persuadé que si ce n'est pas vital, c'est quand même sacrément mieux pour prendre des décisions pertinentes.

----------


## purEcontact

> Est-ce qu'il serait possible de mettre à jour le premier poste, ou créer un poste spécifique, concernant les détails du [RAID], expliquant comment y entrer, ou se passent les discussions, quand ça se passe, qui pm sur gc pour avoir les accès raid/cpc.
> 
> La guilde cpc, à régulièrement de nouvelles personnes qui reviennent ou arrive, ça permettrait à ceux en cours de route de comprendre un peu ce qui passe quand ça parle de raid etc.

----------


## Caf

> J'avoue que ce n'est plus aussi vitale qu'avant. Mais je me sens aveugle sans scout, notamment quand on doit passer un passage délicat (col ou montée en épingle). Je reste persuadé que si ce n'est pas vital, c'est quand même sacrément mieux pour prendre des décisions pertinentes.


On a eu quelques surprise ce soir, et c'est sur qu'avec un scout genre à 50/100 mètres devant nous, par ex pour scouter les passages en épingle de Gentesylves ou Escarpement, bon on aurait  pas été surpris.  ::ninja::

----------


## Tygra

Merci, j'avais oublié.
C'est chose faite  :;):

----------


## Sunlight

> On a eu quelques surprise ce soir, et c'est sur qu'avec un scout genre à 50/100 mètres devant nous, par ex pour scouter les passages en épingle de Gentesylves ou Escarpement, bon on aurait  pas été surpris.


Non mais si on peut même plus tomber par hasard sur un bus guilde de 40 sfr de pleine face à un tournant... ya pas de raison que le scout soit le seul à faire des calins avec nos amis les sfr.
Et puis au moins ça nous a entrainé à effectuer une manœuvre de replis stratégique totalement planifiée et maitrisée à base de directive "Euh... les gars cassez vous !!§!§§!"

Et puis on peut noter que la fuit... le repli stratégique dans le puzzle jump est efficace, ils nous ont pas suivit  ::ninja::

----------


## Caf

> Non mais si on peut même plus tomber par hasard sur un bus guilde de 40 sfr de pleine face à un tournant... ya pas de raison que le scout soit le seul à faire des calins avec nos amis les sfr.
> Et puis au moins ça nous a entrainé à effectuer une manœuvre de replis stratégique totalement planifiée et maitrisée à base de directive "Euh... les gars cassez vous !!§!§§!"
> 
> Et puis on peut noter que la fuit... le repli stratégique dans le puzzle jump est efficace, ils nous ont pas suivit


On aurait due aller le faire, ce foutu puzzle.  ::ninja::

----------


## Nessou

Moi j'y suis allé.  ::ninja::

----------


## purEcontact

> *La grande majorité des discussions est centralisée sur le forum Grand Cross*


Gna gna *GC* gna gna *pas CPC* gna gna *pas content grmbl.*

----------


## silence

> [...] mais je me suis pas senti utile hier "pour le RAID" mais plutôt "pour la vizumap" les rares moments ou j'étais en prévention pendant que vous preniez des ravitos.


Jeudi soir était particulier, vu la configuration nous n'avions pas besoin de scouts de bus mais de structure - gestion du tp, arrivée de bus adverses. Un groupe complet informant sur Gc aurait été une bonne chose. Par contre oui, c'est un travail qui demande d'être patient.
C'était aussi utile je pense pour annoncer les supply disponibles sur les camps vu le flux tendu qui existait pour tous les serveurs. Faire bouger un bus sur un camps vide est une erreur. 

Pour ce qui est de scouts pour le bus c'est toujours indispensable en l'état. 
D'une parce que nous ne visons pas un jeu à 40+ et que nos effectifs sont relativement instables. Nous ne pouvons pas affronter n'importe quoi sur la map et vu l'importance de l'impact dans un build de combat en sous nombre ce ne peut être qu'un plus pour le lead. 
De deux parce que comme le dit Zepo un scout évite les impacts surprise à un croisement. D'ailleurs je me suis pausé la question de créer régulièrement une guilde à la con pour ne pas tag [Raid] et ne pas annoncer à tue-tête que vous me suivez. 
Nous ne sommes pas [Wl], nos repacks sont lents, nos buffs aussi, la remise en cause de notre capacité à tomber tout ce qui se présente est plus que légitime. 

D'autre part, nous devrions avoir systématiquement une série de scouts sur les différents accès lorsque nous attaquons une structure. Ce n'est pas le cas et pourtant, prendre un tel inc sans être préparés à l'avance n'est pas normal. Ou même ne serait ce qu'annoncer l'arrivée de renforts pour les intercepter avant qu'ils entrent et puissent défendre.

Personnellement ca ne me dérange pas tant que cela de scouter. On est relativement libre, on peut se faire un build plus égoïste, on évite de trop voir à l'écran ce gros truc rouge et vert qui nous lead parfois. Ce qui me gène c'est d'être un des seuls à accepter ce poste dans un raid prétendument opti, toujours les mêmes, même lorsqu'il ne s'agit que d'une action ponctuelle.

Sinon oui, le Scout a perdu de son caractère vital qu'il avait avec le culling ou du gain de temps qu'il pouvait offrir sur les buffs des ravitaillements. Ca reste tout de même une pièce essentielle, notamment sur les structures.

----------


## Maximelene

> Gna gna *GC* gna gna *pas CPC* gna gna *pas content grmbl.*


Oui enfin Pure, il ne faut pas non plus exagérer. Que tu ne veuilles pas t'inscrire sur Grand Cross, soit, mais tu ne peux pas non plus exiger des participants à RAID, qui est une organisation inter-guildes (et non pas une structure CPC), de venir poster les infos liées ici.

Le RAID, au final, même si certains en parlent ici, n'a aucun rapport direct avec CPC, simplement des membres communs. Si tu tiens à en avoir les infos, c'est à toi de te rendre là où elles sont, sur le forum auquel est lié le RAID.

----------


## Ptit gras

> ...





> Ca reste tout de même une pièce essentielle, notamment sur les structures.


 
Okay  ::siffle::

----------


## purEcontact

> Le RAID n'a aucun rapport direct avec CPC.


Merci  ::): 

(et c'était un troll)

----------


## Tygra

> (et c'était un troll)


Diantre, pure qui trolle, how surprising !  :tired: 

La seule vraie soirée de RvR [CPC] à l'heure actuelle c'est le vendredi soir, au reset. A *20h* quoi.

----------


## purEcontact

[HS]



> Diantre, pure qui trolle, how surprising !


Bah comme on en arrive à point où plus personne ne sait si je troll ou pas, je préfère préciser.

[/HS]

----------


## Charmide

C'était vraiment très intéressant.

----------


## purEcontact

Comme le RvR.  ::ninja::

----------


## Vroum

Souriez, vous avez été filmé !

----------


## Ptit gras

:haha:  Caf qui passe discrètement avec son gros charr sous le marteau du lead ennemi à 0:36

----------


## Caf

> Caf qui passe discrètement avec son gros charr sous le marteau du lead ennemi à 0:36


On s'est fait découpé comme des merdes je m'en rappelle bien lol. J'étais au lead, et Angelyne était au lead meta, en fait avec les cpc on temporisait à cause du superviseur qui était buff il restait dans les 2/3min je sais plus trop, donc le but étant d'attendre que le buff tombe pour les rush c'est d'ailleurs pour ça qu'on était perma sur leur gauche ou dans la pente... Sauf que Ange a quand même rush avant la fin du buff, le superviseur + eux qui jouaient très très bien, ça a fait strike.  ::ninja::

----------


## Meuh*

Faut dire qu'avec un leader en mousse qui tombe dès le premier impact à chaque fois, ça aide pas...  ::trollface::

----------


## Tygra

Nan mais là clairement c'est les meta qui ont pull le lord, ils ont tout cassé !
Caf avait bien géré le truc (après le premier impact  ::trollface:: )

Bref, on jouera plus avec ces gros noobs de [meta].  ::ninja:: 



*Rappel : Réunion [raid], demain mardi 11 juin 2013 à 21h sur le TeamSpeak Vizunah.*
Sujet du jour : quelle orientation pour le [raid] ? quel teambuild ? remise à plat de tout ça avec l'arrivée des nouvelles guildes du [raid]

----------


## Caf

Petit up histoire que tout les RvReux s'en rappellent bien !  ::ninja::

----------


## Zepolak

J'ai fait un chan tempo tout en bas du TS.

----------


## Tygra

Compte-rendu ultra sommaire de la réunion du soir : http://forum.grandcross.fr/index.php?topic=1447.0
Sera développé quand j'aurais du temps.

On a besoin de vous pour les réflexions sur les builds de chaque classe ! Venez apporter votre pierre  :;): 

(si vous n'avez pas accès, contacter Zepo ou Charmide)

----------


## Caf

Il n'y'a pas le build du Voleur *heal* *heal* *HEAL* *HEAL*, est-ce normal ??

----------


## Zepolak

Caf est fragile, je pense que si vous aviez appelé ça autrement ça lui aurait pas posé de soucis mais là, le pauvre  ::):

----------


## purEcontact

Build voleur soutien  ::ninja::

----------


## Zepolak

Gnéhé !

Pour les gens qui se posent des questions, en fait, il s'agit de builds qui tapent tous. Y a pas de spécialisation forte, et les voleurs continueront de taper. Par contre, il faut s'assurer que l'ensemble des joueurs du groupe est suffisamment résistant, ce qui fait que certains tapent mais soignent/soutiennent aussi.

Genre typiquement, un guerrier peut très bien faire les deux (avec les cris). Ben un voleur apparemment aussi (j'y connais rien en voleur moi).

S'agit en gros de jouer plus altruiste pour chacun d'entre nous  ::):

----------


## Nessou

C'est vrai que ça tape fort un nécro full puissance robustesse vitalité avec une hache.  :B): 

Je commence à regarder les builds et c'est assez drôle en faite. Je vais proposer les miens d'ici ce soir.

----------


## Tygra

Ce qui tape fort chez le Necro en PVT c'est le puits de souffrance et le 4 du Death Shroud.
Le reste c'est le papier cadeau  ::P:

----------


## Ptit gras

Ouais on aurait du présenter ça sous la forme "build voleur combo" pour pas faire pleurer Caf  ::P: 
Mais il devrait effectivement taper relativement fort (3300 attaque et 30+% crit en gros).

----------


## Zepolak

> C'est vrai que ça tape fort un nécro full puissance robustesse vitalité avec une hache.


Note tout de même que le Puissance/robu/vita me semble un acquis de la réunion d'hier sur lequel il ne faudrait pas trop revenir à mon sens  ::):

----------


## Tygra

PVT + arme à stack en précision.

En espérant que ce soit bien rentré dans les moeurs d'ici peu (sur l'ensemble de la population vizunienne de 3W please  :Bave:  )

----------


## Ptit gras

> Note tout de même que le Puissance/robu/vita me semble un acquis de la réunion d'hier sur lequel il ne faudrait pas trop revenir à mon sens


Ben tout le monde peut y revenir autant qu'il veut. C'est de l'opti 3W. Après les chiffres parlent d'eux même je pense. Le point important c'est que ça reste des conseils et pas des directives.

----------


## Caf

> Ben tout le monde peut y revenir autant qu'il veut. C'est de l'opti 3W. Après les chiffres parlent d'eux même je pense. Le point important c'est que ça reste des conseils et pas des directives.


Les armes elles coutent une blinde je crois. Bon ou peut-on acheter des PO pliz, j'vais faire péter la CB c'est bon.  ::ninja::

----------


## Tygra

Pareil, ça s'achète en badges les armes PVT exo 80.
Mais sinon ouais, achète des gems, ça marche aussi ...

----------


## Ptit gras

A priori y'a pas grand monde qui devrait acheter des armes PVT, uniquement les tanks.

----------


## purEcontact

> Note tout de même que le Puissance/robu/vita me semble un acquis de la réunion d'hier sur lequel il ne faudrait pas trop revenir à mon sens


Moi, je trouve que P/R/V, c'est pas top pour des builds de soutien...

----------


## Zepolak

Je ne vois pas du tout sur quoi tu te bases pour affirmer cela  ::): 

Je ne suis pas non plus persuadé que tu ais jeté un coup d'oeil sur la cohérence d'ensemble de ces builds - qui demandent tous à être peaufinés en fonction des retours d'expériences de leur utilisateurs.

Bref, on n'est pas dans un débat idéologique, mais comment on peut péter des gueules sur le terrain de la meilleure (->fun) façon pour tous.

----------


## Ptit gras

Attends le post d'optimisation statistique sur le fofo GC pour critiquer le build healer de Caf  :Cigare:

----------


## purEcontact

En fait, c'était juste pour tester le .gif.

 ::ninja::

----------


## Caf

Donc en gros pour le stuff si j'me rappelle bien il faut du Puissance/Robu/Vita sur toutes les pièces d'armures + tous les accessoires/dos sauf 2 accessoires + les armes ou on peut taper dans la spécialisation de notre perso ? Berserk, Heal, Alté....

----------


## Tygra

Par ici, petit Caf : http://forum.grandcross.fr/index.php?topic=1453.0

----------


## Caf

> Par ici, petit Caf : http://forum.grandcross.fr/index.php?topic=1453.0


Je l'ai découvert vite fait via mon téléphone, il est génial ce topic, il y a tout le concentré de ce qu'on doit faire pour opti son perso en RvR. Super taff Tygra.  :Cigare:

----------


## Tygra

> Je l'ai découvert vite fait via mon téléphone, il est génial ce topic, il y a tout le concentré de ce qu'on doit faire pour opti son perso en RvR. Super taff Tygra.


En fait le mérite revient à Tygra, l'autre. Celui qui s'appelle Ptit Gras ici, Tygra là bas et Tygra en jeu.

----------


## Caf

> En fait le mérite revient à Tygra, l'autre. Celui qui s'appelle Ptit Gras ici, Tygra là bas et Tygra en jeu.


Oui mais ça il fallait pas le dire.  ::ninja::

----------


## Caf

*C'est le jour du reset en full guild yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh Coinnnnnnnn² !!!*
:se trémousse:  ::o:   ::lol::   ::happy2::

----------


## Maximelene

On peut venir si on a pas de stuff robu/vita ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Caf

> On peut venir si on a pas de stuff robu/vita ?


Ben ouais. Il y a même des voleurs *HEAL* qui vont venir.  ::ninja::

----------


## Vroum

Si tu as un voleur en cleric c'est bon.  ::trollface::

----------


## Maximelene

Je viendrai avec mon stuff fluo et mes ailes de dragon, pour attirer le feu ennemi.

----------


## Zepolak

Venez comme vous êtes  ::wub:: 

(Caf il a aimé le voleur heal  ::ninja:: )

Edit : bon, un perso level 80, c'est quand même préférable hein, y a des méchants partout quoi !

----------


## Caf

Les demoiselles peuvent venir dévêtue si elles veulent, on fera un effort pour pas trop râler.  ::ninja::

----------


## Zepolak

Depuis quand on joue avec une webcam  :tired: 

Edit : 
Tiens Caf : 
http://www.nerfnow.com/comic/1040

----------


## Caf

> Depuis quand on joue avec une webcam 
> 
> Edit : 
> Tiens Caf : 
> http://www.nerfnow.com/comic/1040


A aucuns moments je n'ai fait mention d'une quelconque webcam, je parlais des personnages ig bien-sur teuh teuh teuh.  ::rolleyes:: 
Bloqué au taff le lien  ::cry::

----------


## Meuh*

Donc ce soir c'est entrainement pour le bus optimisé sous-marin, c'est ça ?

 :Bave:

----------


## Leybi

Le reset  :Bave:

----------


## silence

> ...


Excellent, c'est tellement vrai !

----------


## Sunlight

Je ne pourrai probablement pas participer au reset ce soir au vu de nombreux afk en prévision pour ma part.
Bonne chance quand même, se faire lead par Caf... Je suis avec vous ! (mais de loin)

----------


## Maximelene

Soirée du vendredi :

----------


## Sunlight

J'ai lu que le reset n'était pas top (au moins au niveau des objectif map), c'est vrai ?
On a perdu garni j'ai cru comprendre ? :/

----------


## purEcontact

Osef, c'était fnu et j'ai eu pleins de sacs.
Je reviens la semaine prochaine si caf lead  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Meuh*

> Soirée du vendredi :
> 
> http://pub2jeunes.files.wordpress.co...x230-jpg11.jpg


C'était plutôt ça :

----------


## billybones

Le Serious PvE is Serious !

Instant magique hier : on pris un fort en costume d'halloween. tu peux pas test !

----------


## Caf

> J'ai lu que le reset n'était pas top (au moins au niveau des objectif map), c'est vrai ?
> On a perdu garni j'ai cru comprendre ? :/


Ben disons qu'il y avait 2 autres commander actifs sur la map, dont un sur le TS à ce moment la, nous étions 10/15 joueurs en mode "freestyle" et les autres commander/guildes savaient qu'il ne fallait pas trop compter sur cpc pour se la jouer "serious" ce soir la. (j'entends par la que nous ne jouions pas la def du tout quoi, mais énormément de diversion tout de même)

Le principe du reset du vendredi only cpc "venez comme vous êtes", c'est le fnu avant tout et franchement, même si ça fait chier de perdre la garni alors qu'on maitrisait les 3/4 de la map et qu'il y avait un max de def posé dans notre tiers de map, ben j'me suis rudement bien marré, grosse ambiance cpc quoi.  :Cigare:

----------


## Platinum

Un chaudron ! Un chaudron ! Un chaudron !  ::ninja::

----------


## Forza Limouzi

Moi j'ai bien aimé le reset hier, c'était pas prise de tête et bonne ambiance par contre c'est sur ça doit changer ceux qui ne connaissent que le RAID...  ::P:

----------


## Platinum

J'ai envie de te dire que, avant que le raid n'existe c'était un peu tous les soirs comme ça.  ::rolleyes::  ...enfin quand zepo n'était pas là pour nous surveiller  ::ninja::

----------


## Forza Limouzi

> J'ai envie de te dire que, avant que le raid n'existe c'était un peu tous les soirs comme ça.  ...enfin quand zepo n'était pas là pour nous surveiller


Merci je sais très bien comment c'était avant jouant en RvR avec les canards depuis la release.  :;):

----------


## Caf

Ouais ça a toujours été comme ça, quand Zepo n'est pas la, les canards... ::trollface::    :haha:   :Bave:   ::happy2::

----------


## Bartinoob

Soirée sympa hier, j'avais encore jamais testé le camping avec toiles de tentes et balistes sur le camp du spawn ennemi  :Bave:

----------


## Caf

On a up le camp à 250 quand même.  :Bave:

----------


## Zepolak

Comment qu'on me fait passer pour un tortionnaire  ::O: 

Suffit de viendre en RAID pour voir comment que ça se passe  ::): 

(J'avoue que ce sont deux façon de jouer différente, il en faut pour tous les goûts, mais je pense que pour la plupart des canards, les deux sont chouettes)

----------


## Bartinoob

C'est ce soir le raid ? Après deux soirées RVR touriste, (et si y a pas la màj avec les nouveaux contenus), je jetterais bien un p'tit coup d'oeil pour tester.

Vous avez besoin de quoi comme classes ?

@dessous : Mur de renvoi  :Bave: , ça me va  ::):

----------


## Sunlight

gardien (!!) principalement, sinon elem

----------


## Caf

Et voila comment on embrigade tout en finesse des canards vers du serious RvR. (c'est Zepo qui m'a missionné en fait)  ::ninja::

----------


## Caf

Pardon à la famille tout ça, ma connexion a subitement sauté hier soir.  ::ninja::

----------


## Tygra

Genre.
T'es arrivé, t'as wipé comme un sale, t'es reparti.
Même quand on te fout en heal à l'arrière du pack tu fais la carpette. 
L2P  ::trollface::

----------


## Bartinoob

Bon. Bah j'suis pas spécialement emballé par le raid, ou alors je suis venu à la mauvaise soirée. 

Le lead était propre, j'ai fait du sac, j'ai dû claquer en tout et pour tout une fois dans la soirée, mais le gros combat de bus à 3 fps et les skills qui se lancent pas, j'aime définitivement moins que le roaming à l'arrache leadé par Caf  :tired:

----------


## Kajebko

Très bonne soirée hier pour ma première participation au RAID.

Le lead de Zepolak était top, les ordres clairs et chronométrés. On a remporté la majorité de nos fights, même si certains d'entre eux semblaient bien mal engagés, le tout était extrêmement intéressant d'un point de vue tactique.
J'ai vraiment apprécié les nombreux combats en plaine, ça change du manque de place de CBE.

Niveau build amis gardiens, je ne saurais trop vous conseiller de jeter un oeil sur ce post qui offre une base vraiment intéressante de "gardien boon" :

https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/foru...Guardian-build

Les avantages de ce build :
-Perma speed 33% (vive le roam/scout ^^)
-Une grosse résistance "active" en stuff robu/vita. "Active" car ce gardien se défend à travers ses egides/aveuglements/roulades et non du fait de sa seule robustesse.
-Résistance au premier impact frontal et grande mobilité (traverser un bus ennemi en 3 secondes n'est pas un problème (stabilité, deux brises étourdissement et une invuln de 3 secondes).
-Adieu les altérations ^^
-Possibilité de surprendre son adversaire niveau DPS, avec des bursts qui permettent de réellement faire la différence quand le bus ennemi est traversé et qu'on se trouve au milieu de nos amis casters adverses.
-Très bon support de groupe grâce à ses cris, suppression d'altérations, roulades qui soignent tout le monde, vertues spammables, etc.
-Et surtout, ce build ne dépend pas des armes : il est viable avec toutes. Je le joue personnellement de manière très offensive, avec le combo espadon berserk/marteau PVT, qui est quand même ultime quand il s'agit de contrôler l'ennemi et taper dans le tas.

Voilà. Encore une fois super soirée et vivement le prochain RAID ^^

----------


## Tygra

@Barti : très peu de lag pour moi, on est resté dans des configurations assez "modestes" en général. Sauf entre la garni et la tour de Deso, là ils avaient tout le serveur c'était un peu moche.
Après c'est clairement pas le même jeu que du roaming, chacun voit midi à sa porte (moi j'en peux plus de faire le tour des camps et des dolyaks par exemple).

@Kajebko : content que ça t'ai plu ! 
Pour ce qui est du build gardien, je n'y connais pas grand chose donc je m'abstiendrai de commentaires, mais les gardiens du [raid] échangent sur ce topic : http://forum.grandcross.fr/index.php?topic=1310.0
(si tu n'as pas les accès, il faut que tu voies avec Zepo ou Charmide)

----------


## Kajebko

En effet la page m'est inaccessible.
Je verrai ce soir avec Zepo ou Charmide pour l'accès GC et le tag RAID.
Merci !

----------


## Caf

> Bon. Bah j'suis pas spécialement emballé par le raid, ou alors je suis venu à la mauvaise soirée. 
> 
> Le lead était propre, j'ai fait du sac, j'ai dû claquer en tout et pour tout une fois dans la soirée, mais le gros combat de bus à 3 fps et les skills qui se lancent pas, j'aime définitivement moins que le roaming à l'arrache leadé par Caf


Ben le principe des soirées que j'organise c'est le fnu avant tout sans trop se préoccuper de se qui se passe sur la carte. Même si je fais toujours attention à ce qu'il s'y passe hein, et on s'oriente toujours dans le sens des fight de nos alliés tout de même. Mais le principal c'est de se marrer en faisant des conneries "canards" du genre cap Aska tous en déguisement de chaudron, pas trop crever bêtement et faire des sacs.  :Bave: 

C'est sur que le RAID, c'est beaucoup plus serious business quoi.  :Cigare:

----------


## Ptit gras

> Idée build


Effectivement j'avais regardé du coin de l'oeil ce genre de builds avec 15 dans la 2e ligne, mais pour le raid on était parti sur l'idée d'avoir certains gardiens avec un boubou donc la 3e ligne était plus intéressante.
A vrai dire le perma speed en tant que RAID c'est intuile puisque les collègues te l'offrent déjà gratuitement, le "adieu les altérations" d'après le lien gw2skills que j'ai vu c'est absolument pas suffisant pour de la baston en 30v30, et tout le reste par contre est très sympa (et assez similaire avec le build proposé chez RAID). Les cachets sont à revoir absolument, mais c'est une belle base  ::):

----------


## Bartinoob

> Niveau build amis gardiens, je ne saurais trop vous conseiller de jeter un oeil sur ce post qui offre une base vraiment intéressante de "gardien boon" :


J'ai le droit de l'utiliser en pve ?  ::ninja:: 




> @Barti : très peu de lag pour moi, on est resté dans des configurations assez "modestes" en général. Sauf entre la garni et la tour de Deso, là ils avaient tout le serveur c'était un peu moche.


Pour être tout à fait précis, j'ai eu une ou deux fois du lag (sorts qui se lancent pas), mais plus souvent je ramais (aka jeu en mode powerpoint vu le nombre d'animations à l'écran).




> Ben le principe des soirées que j'organise c'est le fnu avant tout sans trop se préoccuper de se qui se passe sur la carte. Même si je fais toujours attention à ce qu'il s'y passe hein, et on s'oriente toujours dans le sens des fight de nos alliés tout de même. Mais le principal c'est de se marrer en faisant des conneries "canards" du genre cap Aska tous en déguisement de chaudron, pas trop crever bêtement et faire des sacs. 
> 
> C'est sur que le RAID, c'est beaucoup plus serious business quoi.


Bah, de ce que j'ai compris, on a aussi servi de bus PU pendant une bonne partie de la soirée, donc je sais pas si c'était vraiment représentatif du RAID en lui-même.

Après, le problème c'est que j'ai un peu eu l'impression de suivre le commandant en mode militaire, quand zepo commandait de jump sur les vilains, je sautais, mais le reste du temps je me contentais de me promener à travers les plaines en suivant le machin bleu (c'est pas une critique du lead, hein, il était très carré et efficace mais je pense que justement mes goûts c'est plus "anarchique et bordélique" de ce côté-là  ::ninja:: )

En tout cas, j'ai au moins pu troller les méchants en posant un mur de renvoi 3 ou 4 fois de suite devant la porte du fort lors d'une défense désespérée, ça me faisait marrer de sauter dans le tas, poser le mur et rerentrer à l'intérieur voir les gros chiffres  ::ninja::

----------


## Caf

Déjà si tu rame, c'est vraiment pas bon, il faut absolument que tu baisse tes options graphiques jusqu'à ce que ça ne rame plus. Après c'est sur, que le RAID ça doit être 25/35 et pas plus, le format. Au-delà ça devient du bus dégueulasse et la c'est plus du tout ce qui est prévu dans le projet RAID. C'est à dire, arriver à démonter du bus en sous-nombre etc...

En plus honnêtement, se trainer des followers mal stuffé qui se font démonter plus facilement dans la masse, c'est se trainer un gros handicap. Car ne l'oubliez pas, un allié qui tombe, c'est potentiellement des ennemis relevés...

Le combat que nous avons perdu prés de notre tour du spawn, hier soir, est beaucoup due à ça...

----------


## Thimill

> Niveau build amis gardiens, je ne saurais trop vous conseiller de jeter un oeil sur ce post qui offre une base vraiment intéressante de "gardien boon" :
> 
> https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/foru...Guardian-build
> 
> Les avantages de ce build :
> -Perma speed 33% (vive le roam/scout ^^)
> -Une grosse résistance "active" en stuff robu/vita. "Active" car ce gardien se défend à travers ses egides/aveuglements/roulades et non du fait de sa seule robustesse.
> -Résistance au premier impact frontal et grande mobilité (traverser un bus ennemi en 3 secondes n'est pas un problème (stabilité, deux brises étourdissement et une invuln de 3 secondes).
> -Adieu les altérations ^^
> ...


Alors pour ce build ! (je me base sur le dernier qu'il a posté)  
Moui moui moui... C'est sympa pour du roaming, c'est moyen pour du raid. Je préfère un bon build healway ou Altruistic Heal pour du raid.
J'explique pourquoi : 
- Le full speed c'est sympa mais en raid, y'a mieux, surtout que c'est au profit du cris pour donner protection et régen qui sont bien plus utiles au raid.
- Le support de groupe, ouais, ça donne du might à la limite... Et encore, c'est seulement si tu prends l'avantage sur le fight. Et tout le reste, les autres gardiens le font aussi. 
- Le signet de soin, je suis pas son plus grand partisan pour un raid je dois avouer... Si t'as de la puissance de soin, je trouve le souffle mieux pour heal un peu tes potes, si t'as pas de puissance de soin, je trouve le refugie mieux pour gagner en survivabilité et mobilité avec le blocage. 
- Je préfère retirer plus d'alté à mes potes et être plus tanky avec des runes soldats que +40% de boons.  ::P: 

Donc en gros, comparé à un build healway... Tu gagnes la possibilité de spam aveuglement et might si jamais ton raid prend l'ascendant, mais en contrepartie, tu sacrifies : 100 de résistance, possiblement un remove condition permanent toutes les 10 secondes (avec le trait V en courage), une stab de groupe, un aegis.

Du coup, je pense vraiment que les builds AH et healway sont plus adaptés au raid.  ::happy2:: 


Edit pour Barti : Tu es arrivé 6 mois en retard en fait ! Avant, chez CPC, le mcm était "anarchique et bordélique", mais ça, c'était avant.  ::P:

----------


## Zepolak

> Après, le problème c'est que j'ai un peu eu l'impression de suivre le commandant en mode militaire, quand zepo commandait de jump sur les vilains, je sautais, mais le reste du temps je me contentais de me promener à travers les plaines en suivant le machin bleu (c'est pas une critique du lead, hein, il était très carré et efficace mais je pense que justement mes goûts c'est plus "anarchique et bordélique" de ce côté-là )


Le mode que tu sembles privilégier, on en a fait pendant genre 6-8 mois et j'ai adoré ça. Vraiment. Donc si tu commences juste, y en a pour des semaines et des semaines de bonheur devant toi.

Après, effectivement, on est plusieurs à s'en être un peu lassé. J'écris "un peu", parce que le retour de Caf' et de l'organisation des sorties "mode canard" ou "venez comme vous êtes" ou "comme avant" (tout simplement), je trouve ça chouette et je participerai à plusieurs d'entre elles. Et surtout, bah, c'est l'occasion si certes des CPC sont un peu lassé du PvE et ont envie de découvrir autre chose. 

RAID, c'est une sortie un peu plus organisée/militaire/optimisée parce que y a pas mal de CPC qui ont envie de ça mais faut pas se forcer pour. Ceci dit, quand même, cerise sur le gâteau, si vous venez sur la carte où le RAID joue, rien n'empêche de faire les cons à côté en mode 5 ou 6 CPC. Et de participer au RAID quand l'envie vous en prendra si elle vous prends un jour.

Plus que jamais en RvR, avec Caf' qui a repris les sorties "décon'" en parallèle du RAID, CPC c'est le plateau où chacun pioche ce qu'il a envie pour sa progression / son amusement / son bonheur.

CPC quoi.

----------


## Kajebko

Un mot tout d'abord pour dire que j'ai maintenant accès au topic RAID du forum GC. Merci !

Concernant la spé du gardien, je dois avouer que j'aime ce "boon build" parce qu'il permet de jouer très offensif avec des bursts limités mais respectables, une très bonne résistance personnelle et tout ce que j'ai dit précédemment. J'aimerais une nouvelle fois mettre en avant les capacités offensives de ce build, qui sont insoupçonnables tant qu'on ne l'a pas essayé. En effet, quand on est full buff sur un type, le mec tombe vite! On représente donc une menace qui ne peut être ignorée (en gros, on sème la panique chez les casters ennemis ^^), contrairement aux gardiens full support qui tapent comme des quiches en toute circonstance !

D'autre part, je me permets de le tester parce que j'ai un peu de mal à croire en l'intérêt du heal par compétence interposée, en raid. Je m'explique.
La puissance de soin dans gw2 est une stat très mauvaise dans le sens où son scaling est l'un des pires du jeu si l'on en croit les stats. Les développeurs ont clairement avoué qu'ils n'ont jamais voulu faire de healers purs, qui remontent à 100% la vie d'une joueur en une compétence (et Dieu sait que ça me manque, mais bon)...
Le seul moyen que je connaisse pour heal comme un dingue, c'est le combo zone d'eau + explo. Tous les autres "heals" efficaces sont "préventifs" comme les aveuglements, esquives et blocages, ou "de rattrapage" comme la popo de l'ingé, la zone de rez du mesmer ou la bannière du war.
D'où selon moi l'intérêt de ce build, qui permet d'être "en support avancé", c'est à dire d'être dans les premiers à porter l'attaque, et non derrière (c'est mon style de jeu).

Et pour répondre à Thimill, c'est justement parce que je suis devant et que j'ai tendance à puller 4 ou 5 mecs sur moi (= des dégâts en moins sur vous  ::):  que j'ai le signet de soin, tout de même TRES puissant (+40/50% de vie !) quand on l'utilise avec le combo suivant :
invincibilité (recharge des vertues) -> spam 3 vertues d'un coup pour que l'aveuglement et l'égide donnent juste le temps de faire passer le signet actif. Je suis souvent repassé de 10% à 100% de vie avec cette technique, lors de combats solo contre 4 ou 5 types.

Mais je vais plutôt aller continuer la discussion sur le forum GC, après avoir tout lu  :;):

----------


## Caf

Ce soir je suis la pour faire du RAID et des sacs sur les Mer de Rageux.  :se trémousse:  ::happy2::

----------


## Ptit gras

> ...


Oui et non sur certains points.

"Le gardien heal tape comme une nouille" a priori oui, mais il existe un setup optimisé (pour le bus) qui permet de balancer des sacrées mandales même avec un healpower décent. A priori les gardiens du RAID ne jouent pas healpower cela dit. Je t'invite à te référer au post "optimisation" dans la partie RAID du fofo GC, et si tu n'es toujours pas convaincu je pourrais même te donner des chiffres en whisp  ::trollface:: 

" le healpower sux dans gw2" Non. Il sux en apparence parce que ses ratios sont moches. A regarder d'un peu plus les ratios de dégâts sont vraiment similaires. Sous joué ne veut pas dire nul. Et le combo heal est puissant car effectué de nombreuses fois, pourtant il a un coeff plus que moyen. C'est l'un des avantages du bus et d'une compo large, le heal devient potentiellement non négligeable. Mais pour healer aussi fort qu'on tape (et aussi bête qu'on est) c'est un peu technique par moments.

Après je suis plutôt d'accord avec Soibo sur le heal de gardien, celui qui bloque revient plus souvent (donc plus intéressant en termes de gestion des cd du bus), il passe en cas de lag plus facilement que son homologue le sceau (pas négligeable en 3w),...

----------


## Caf

Désolé d'avoir quitté, mais se taper des mecs en basket dans le raid qui font n'importe quoi alors que toi tu t'es fait chier à d'opti ça me fait terriblement chier. J'ai pas beaucoup de temps à consacrer à ça à cause du taff/sport je n'ai que le mardi pour en profiter et me voir la soirée bousillée c'est assez relou. On suit tous les consignes à la lettre pour générer quelque chose d'efficace, mais voir que t'as 10mecs qui sont en ffa au milieu et qui font le contraire juste à côté, je peux pas supporter. Les combos qui sont raté à cause d'idiots qui balancent n'importe quoi dedans c'est bon... Quand nous auront un chan privé, je reviendrai avec le stuff/template adapté mais mélanger du pick-up à notre groupe c'est un non-sens total.  ::(:

----------


## Tygra

Fais donc un petit post sur GC avec un sondage en haut, pour qu'on décide une fois pour toute si on joue en mode fermé au Vizuniens ou pas  :;): 
Sachant que les soirs où il y a pas de lead map, on le prendra forcément avec nous, il faudra être bêtement pédagogues et moins exigeants.

C'était pas trop mal après que tu sois parti (rien à voir avec ton départ, enfin je crois  ::trollface::  ), mais rien de très palpitant.

----------


## Caf

> Fais donc un petit post sur GC avec un sondage en haut, pour qu'on décide une fois pour toute si on joue en mode fermé au Vizuniens ou pas 
> Sachant que les soirs où il y a pas de lead map, on le prendra forcément avec nous, il faudra être bêtement pédagogues et moins exigeants.
> 
> C'était pas trop mal après que tu sois parti (rien à voir avec ton départ, enfin je crois  ), mais rien de très palpitant.


Ha mais mon avis il est tranché et ne regarde que moi. Tu ne peux pas demander à des gens (dont moi) de s'optimiser pour accepter juste à côté, des mecs qui arrivent les mains dans les poches pour te claquer des zones non adéquat qui te bousille les combos. Qui vont crever rapidement et donc "rel" des ennemis en face, en mode je viens leach les sacs des mecs qui se sont fait chier à respé, s'opti sans aucuns inconvénients...
C'est pas possible de demander ça d'un côté et d'accepter le contraire de l'autre côté. Donc pour moi c'est chan privé ou rien. Vous ferez ce que vous voudrez, sondage..etc..

Perso j'en ai strictement rien à branler des mecs sur le TS, surtout quand il y a en plus, un leader pour eux. S'ils veulent intégrer le RAID, bordel ils n'ont qu'à postuler dans l'une des guildes qui le constitue, c'est pas compliqué.
Quand on fait une soirée "basket" pas de problème plus on est, mieux c'est. Quand on fait du lead for all sur le TS VS pas de problème que des mecs stick, c'est le principe de base. Mais quand on fait une soirée RAID serious, c'est quand même pas si compliqué que ça d'arriver à faire la part des choses, c'est une soirée privé réservé qu'aux (guildes) adhérents du RAID, point.

----------


## Ptit gras

Sauf que même au sein du raid, on donne des conseils et pas des obligations. Je t'assure qu'il y en a quelques uns qui sont loin de l'opti.

----------


## Tygra

> Perso j'en ai strictement rien à branler des mecs sur le TS, surtout quand il y a en plus, un leader pour eux.


Quand il y a un commander PU, je confirme que c'est un contre-sens d'ouvrir le [raid] à tous, on le sait depuis hier soir.

Malheureusement, quand il y en a pas, et si les autres raid de guildes ne veulent pas s'occuper des Vizuniens, on peut pas les laisser comme ça. Deux possibilités : ils suivent le tag sans les infos TS (= c'est pire que tout) ou alors ils désertent le 3W et on devient les élitistes de SFR qui ont vu leur serveur s'écrouler rapidement (= c'est pire que tout, sur le long terme).

----------


## Zepolak

> Quand il y a un commander PU, je confirme que c'est un contre-sens d'ouvrir le [raid] à tous, on le sait depuis hier soir.
> 
> Malheureusement, quand il y en a pas, et si les autres raid de guildes ne veulent pas s'occuper des Vizuniens, on peut pas les laisser comme ça. Deux possibilités : ils suivent le tag sans les infos TS (= c'est pire que tout) ou alors ils désertent le 3W et on devient les élitistes de SFR qui ont vu leur serveur s'écrouler rapidement (= c'est pire que tout, sur le long terme).


Entiérement d'accord avec ça.

Mon souci avec le fait de faire un chan à mot de passe (ou d'aller sur GC, c'est strictement pareil), c'est qu'il faut qu'on ait un commandeur sur la carte. Pas de chance, celui qui est venu n'était pas là à 21h, tandis qu'Adon (LP) gère notre préprime. Aucun problème pour faire un chan à mot de passe si on a un commandeur VS par ailleurs hein. Ou qu'une autre guilde prend les Vizuniens (META l'avait fait une des dernière fois par exemple).

En attendant, je suis limite choqué par les propos de Caf, genre les gens sur VS sont juste bon à "leech des sacs"... M'attendait à trouver ce genre de propos sur SFR ou ce genre de serveur, mais là... En attendant bis, c'est à nous de proposer une solution pour que les Vizuniens puissent s'amuser aussi, ça a toujours marché comme ça et c'est nous la force qui arrive sur la carte à 30-35. C'est les fondements de Vizunah, et c'est pas parce qu'on se met enfin à faire du raid opti que les choses ont changé - c'était le sacerdoce des WL, FM, etc, c'est désormais le nôtre.

Et que ça vienne avec un chan privé ou TS GC ou n'importe quoi, à la limite, ça ne regarde même pas CPC. Nous, on n'a pas besoin d'être vus sur le TS VS pour "recruter". Les autres guildes, si. Sans recrutement, pas de remplacement de joueurs. Sans remplacement de joueurs, pas de RAID dans 2 mois.

Et la belle opti, elle fera alors plouf. 

Les Vizuniens, faut leur donner envie, pas leur cracher dessus. L'expérience sera pérenne et durera si c'est compris par la majorité des gens participant au RAID.

Edit : et ça me fait penser que si on avait dû ejecter du chan les gens mettant n'importe quoi au moment du repack (genre des zones de fufu  ::trollface::  ), ben, ben voilà...  :^_^:

----------


## Sunlight

Je suis d'accord avec Caf perso, les gens qui squat avec souvent des perso pas 80 sans même demander la permission... Bah non, ça ne va pas.
J'ai beau être CPC j'ai toujours demandé l'autorisation de venir, étant donné que je ne souhaite pas être raid pour le moment. Idem hier j'ai stick le raid MN j'ai également demandé l'autorisation. C'est une question de principe et de respect.

Au passage pour sfr, ce n'est pas l'absence de PU qui a fait écrouler le serveur mais bien l'apparition de ceux ci, quitte à balancer des exemples autant en faire en faveur de ses arguments et ne pas balancer le contre exemple. PA par exemple qui n'avait pas assez de PU pour tenir sur le long terme.

Vizunah a pour qualité d'avoir quasi h24 des commandeurs PU, qui sont là pour les gens ne participant pas à des raids. Alors à part les rares cas de figure où il n'y a aucun lead PU (et là ok il ne faut pas les abandonner), ce n'est pas le rôle d'un raid qui se veut opti d’accueillir tous les reroll en quête d'xp pour passer 80 ou les gens n'ayant même pas pris la peine de se renseigner sur les combo basique et du pourquoi le full berserk sur un gardien en mcm c'est pas top.

----------


## Caf

> Entiérement d'accord avec ça.
> 
> Mon souci avec le fait de faire un chan à mot de passe (ou d'aller sur GC, c'est strictement pareil), c'est qu'il faut qu'on ait un commandeur sur la carte. Pas de chance, celui qui est venu n'était pas là à 21h, tandis qu'Adon (LP) gère notre préprime. Aucun problème pour faire un chan à mot de passe si on a un commandeur VS par ailleurs hein. Ou qu'une autre guilde prend les Vizuniens (META l'avait fait une des dernière fois par exemple).
> 
> En attendant, je suis limite choqué par les propos de Caf, genre les gens sur VS sont juste bon à "leech des sacs"... M'attendait à trouver ce genre de propos sur SFR ou ce genre de serveur, mais là... En attendant bis, c'est à nous de proposer une solution pour que les Vizuniens puissent s'amuser aussi, ça a toujours marché comme ça et c'est nous la force qui arrive sur la carte à 30-35. C'est les fondements de Vizunah, et c'est pas parce qu'on se met enfin à faire du raid opti que les choses ont changé - c'était le sacerdoce des WL, FM, etc, c'est désormais le nôtre.
> 
> Et que ça vienne avec un chan privé ou TS GC ou n'importe quoi, à la limite, ça ne regarde même pas CPC. Nous, on n'a pas besoin d'être vus sur le TS VS pour "recruter". Les autres guildes, si. Sans recrutement, pas de remplacement de joueurs. Sans remplacement de joueurs, pas de RAID dans 2 mois.
> 
> Et la belle opti, elle fera alors plouf. 
> ...


Tu/vous mélangez tous mes propos, je fais pas mal de lead PU sur TS en ce moment, bien plus que la plupart des leads chez RAID par exemple. C'est pas le problème hein. C'est juste que j'aime bien que les choses soient clair.

Si on veut être opti il faut l'être jusqu'au bout. S’occuper du PU ok, mais H24 non, c'est trop. On a bien le droit de s'amuser certains soirs sans eux que je sache, on est pas enchainés à eux hein...

Si vous savez pas comment leur expliquer, laissez moi le faire car je suis bien placé pour le faire. Quand on joue opti avec les wisper list, le template, le stuff, les bouffes/huile, on joue opti. Si les mecs veulent suivrent, pas de problème, les pres-requis c'est d'être opti, groupé par rapport à sa spé. Lvl 80 mini et full exo puissance/robu/vita avec bouffe et huile.

Sinon Zepo, c'est simple, tout le monde vient en basket et le problème est réglé.

Comme le souligne Sunlight, c'est une question de respect et de principe envers ceux qui se donnent les moyens pour atteindre un niveau d’excellence et c'est rien d'autre.

Quant à P'tit Gras, je sais que certains n'ont pas encore passé le pas (question opti), mais ils y viennent tous petit à petit car on leur prouve par l'exemple que ça marche, regarde Balstor il était pas tres chaud lors du soir de l'annonce des nouveaux builds, quelques jours apres il m'a demandé quelques conseils sur ma spé et au final il y est venu... Mais quand à côté t'as des mecs en short qui sont en ffa au milieu ton exemple il passe un peu inaperçue, ou mieux, ça alimente les moqueries et basta si tu vois ce que je veux dire.

----------


## Zepolak

Bon, bref, je pense qu'on est d'accord sur le fond, pas la forme.

Enfin en tout cas je suis d'accord avec Sun, et moins sur de l'être avec Caf. [En ce qui concerne SFR, c'est bien le fait de cracher sur les PU qui a tué le serveur. Qu'il y en ait eu peu avant est une chose, et qu'ils aient réussi à s'organiser sans est tout à leur honneur et explique leurs victoires, mais que les mecs soient pas capable de gérer un serveur qui devient subitement le plus peuplé en Europe en est quand même une tout autre, assez hallucinante par ailleurs. Faut être cohérent.]

Toujours est-il que mettre un password sur le chan, c'est totalement possible, mais je veux qu'on ait une solution pour le moment où va se poser la question de "et qui s'occupe des Vizuniens" ?

Si on a ça, c'est bon. Sinon, si faire le RAID veut dire jouer dans notre coin en ignorant superbement les autres, je pense que le manque de respect sera de notre fait. Bref, y a un juste milieu. Typiquement, pour prendre le cas d'hier soir, la situation idéale aurait été : 1/ On sait qu'on aura un commandeur Vizunien 2/ On fait un chan avec mot de passe

Parce qu'en attendant, ça me bouffe considérablement de voir que les soirées de RAID coïncident avec des soirées où le PU a déserté la carte et où y a une nécessité absolue sous peine de perdre nos structures de voir arriver un gros commandeur "offpeak" (genre Armä ou Narziat pour prendre les exemples de ces deux dernières semaines).

Dernière chose : l'explication "veuillez suivre le commandeur Vizunien", c'est pas "Non mais si vous êtes pas opti et que vous êtes là pour les sacs, cassez-vous parce que nous on a travaillé pour ça" mais "il faut que les forces soient équilibrées sur la carte pour pouvoir faire quelque chose de constructif. Le lead Vizunien a besoin de vous pour arriver à quelque chose". 
C'est quand même pas la même chose.

----------


## Vroum

On peut aussi faire l'inverse : 
1) on crée un chan avec mot de passe
2) si il n'y a pas de lead map, 
 a) on en "fourni" un si on a un commandeur motivé et qu'il y a assez de monde pour le suivre
    b) sinon on passe tous dans le chan raid de la map et on lead la map
Après un autre élément à prendre en compte en dehors du opti/non opti, c'est le nombre.
On vise une compo à 30, ce qui est déjà important. Plus tu rajoutes de monde plus en face ça va être/se sentir obligé de faire du monobus et moins les combats seront intéressants.

----------


## Tygra

> Au passage pour sfr, ce n'est pas l'absence de PU qui a fait écrouler le serveur mais bien l'apparition de ceux ci, quitte à balancer des exemples autant en faire en faveur de ses arguments et ne pas balancer le contre exemple.


Ce n'est pas un contre exemple, il était très bien choisi : la "non-assimilation", la "non-intégration" ou peu importe comment on l'appelle a été la cause du déclin de SFR, rien d'autre.

Je vous trouve un peu dur avec les mecs qui nous ont stické : c'est pas parce qu'ils sont hors du [raid] qu'ils sont forcément lvl 23, sans stuff et sans connaissance basique des combos. Par contre, ils peuvent ne pas avoir connaissance de notre mode de fonctionnement.

Mais on est bien d'accord sur le fond, je ne pense pas qu'on doive jouer en mode portes-ouvertes.
Il ne faut juste pas éxagérer.

----------


## Caf

Sauf que la, tu parts sur un autre débat et donc sur du hors sujet Tygra, "le déclin de SFR" perso, j'en ai strictement rien à carrer. Ici on parle du RAID qui vit dans le serveur Vizunah. Donc rien à voir du tout avec ce qu'il s'est passé sur SFR, on en sait rien de toute façon, nous n'y étions pas. Quand je dis qu'on peut le faire, c'est que c'est possible, je le sais je lead les VS depuis pas mal de temps, depuis la bêta même. C'est pas comme si je venais de débarquer hein.

Donc *essayer* de trouver des solutions pour contenter tout le monde ok, mais si on a pas de solutions t'en pis, c'est bon, la gentillesse ça va 2min mais si c'est trop c'est trop.

Donc par exemple, commencer systématiquement avec un chan privé bloqué par mdp et voir jusqu'à 21h30 si un commander PU pop et si pas de solution on ouvre le chan, je pense que ça peut être une des solutions. Même si pour moi, ca devrait fonctionner comme chez les WL par exemple, ils ont toujours agit en chan privé et ça n'a pas plus que ça foutu la merde et ça ne les a pas du tout empêché de recruter hein.

Ensuite Zepo, il n'y'a que toi qui défends le chan ouvert aux PU. Je sais d'avance que les LP/CDD/DoD/AxG ont une position plutôt favorable pour le chan privé et/ou sur un autre vocal. (il n'y'a qu'à lire le chan guilde RAID quand on parle de ça, pour s'en rendre compte).

----------


## tibere

Ce que tu dis là Zepo est d'une grande tolérance et c'est ce qui fait la différence : c'est pas un terrain de jeu reserved le MCM.

 Quand je suis Pu (et j'en suis une) si on me dit que je suis utile là, à cet endroit, j'y cours allégrement, ayant comme chacun, l'idée de faire au mieux...par contre si ce que je fais, gène un groupe et que l'on ne prend pas la peine de me l'expliquer, ouais au bout d'un moment, tu te captes comme boulet et puis tu reviens pas.
suffit juste de savoir où est ta place et savoir se placer....après si on te dit pas...oui tu peux gêner un bon moment un groupe et c'est dommage, t'as même pas compris pourquoi.

Sans atteindre le coté club fermé, et dans l'optique de ne pas mettre en l'air le boulot opti tenté par un groupe, n'est il pas possible que chacun/chacune sur ts sachent qu'un pas 80 n'a pas sa place ici?
je pense à une mention courte sur le ts type " niv 80 obligatoire".
le mot de passe n'est pas plus gênant que ça à mon sens, si y'a un lead Pu s'entend et donc une place de jeu pour tous.
car c'est bien là où le bât blesse, c'est quand un joueur se sent exclu d'un terrain de jeu.


Tygra, tu parlais hier de compos à t'envoyer pour la bouffe ...dis nous ça...j'ai des ingrédients qui dorment.

----------


## Ptit gras

Pour la bouffe ça s'annonce un peu délicat, on attend de finir les builds d'abord. A priori c'est des bouffes qui coutent la peau du cul autant pour les tanks que les dps, donc oui il va falloir qu'on ait quelques farmeurs fous.
Je suis déjà sur la chose pour présenter des spots qui iront bien  :;):

----------


## Zepolak

> Quand je dis qu'on peut le faire, c'est que c'est possible, je le sais je lead les VS depuis pas mal de temps, depuis la bêta même. C'est pas comme si je venais de débarquer hein.


C'est bien toi qui m'a dit plusieurs fois, avec raison souvent, "tain mais untel a du pouvoir maintenant il a pris le melon". Ben justement, on est pareil. On est dans une situation toute nouvelle où on se sent poussé des ailes parce qu'on devient sacrément efficace et c'est grisant.
Faut du coup qu'on fasse tous bien attention à pas devenir des gros arrogants au point de gâcher tout le reste. Je dis pas qu'on l'est, je dis pas que tu l'est, je dis pas que quelqu'un l'est, par contre, je fais attention (et j'exagère peut-être, j'en sais rien) à ce qu'on ne le devienne pas. Et forcément, la frontière est flou, sinon ce serait trop facile.

En attendant, la solution du chan privé par mdp jusqu'à 21h30 me paraît quelque chose de raisonnable, mais j'aimerais quand même signaler une chose : la discussion & la culture du consensus (en plus c'est très CPC :P ) nécessite des efforts. Partir d'une soirée en claquant la porte n'aide vraiment pas à aller dans ce sens.

À titre perso, je loue l'attitude circonspect de Sun, mais je pense que c'est "trop". On peut pas demander à tous les joueurs de faire ça. Et puis c'est jamais les mêmes joueurs sur le TS. Pas les mêmes caractères. Putain ce que j'adorerais que tous les gens soient prévenants et se demandent de prime abord s'ils ne dérangent pas. [Bon et après c'est pas pratique, parce que si tous nos joueurs ne savaient pas s'ils allaient rester avec le groupe, je vous dis pas la prise de tête pour construire un machin  ::trollface:: ]

Et enfin, je suis per-su-a-dé qu'on se prend la tête pour 4-5 personnes. Au moins la moitié des "PU" sur le TS étaient des gens de nos guildes qui n'avaient pas mis de tag (je connaissais au moins 3 pseudos). Je suis à 95% persuadé que les mecs qui faisaient "foirer" les zones étaient des gens qui n'étaient pas sur TS.




> Ensuite Zepo, il n'y'a que toi qui défends le chan ouvert aux PU. Je sais d'avance que les LP/CDD/DoD/AxG ont une position plutôt favorable pour le chan privé et/ou sur un autre vocal. (il n'y'a qu'à lire le chan guilde RAID quand on parle de ça, pour s'en rendre compte).


En ce qui concerne ce point, c'est de la rhétorique pure, tenter d'isoler son "adversaire d'opinion", etc... Je mets en doute ton avis au vu des avis échangé ici (genre celui suivant immédiatement le tien). Mais tu es libre de poster un sondage sur la section du raid, éventuellement en linkant cette discussion. Mais attention, sondage = clivage. C'est l'adversaire du consensus. Ainsi, en ce qui me concerne, je ne m'investirais pas dans une aventure égoïste. C'est pour ça que je pense que le mieux est encore de trouver une solution qui satisfasse tout le monde.

----------


## Tygra

> Sauf que la, tu parts sur un autre débat et donc sur du hors sujet


Nope, je débats pas sur le sujet, j'avance un exemple. 
C'est Sunlight et toi-même qui renchérissez dessus et tu me quotes pour me dire que je suis hors-sujet alors que c'est une ligne de mon post.
Il me semble effectivement que tu n'as pas connu cette période (je crois que c'était pendant ta pause), moi je l'ai connue et je pense être plutôt au clair sur ce qui s'est passé.

Comme tu leades les Vizuniens depuis le début, tu sais bien que Grand Cross et donc toutes les guildes qui en font partie ont fait d'énormes efforts pour inclure tout le monde et ne pas laisser les PUs sur le bord, d'où la myriade de débats au fil des mois sur les Super-PU, PUGland et autres Vizombies.
Certaines guildes de Vizunah, quand elles jouent en raid, proposent à leur followers de les rejoindre sur leur TS, sans pour autant demander à toute la map de les sticker : il vaut mieux avoir des gens qui te stickent en entendant le commander que des aveugles.
Les WL je me prononcerai pas, je ne sais pas comment ça se passe là-bas. Je pense néanmoins que leurs effectifs étaient moins importants que les nôtres et donc ils ne devenaient pas nécessairement le centre de gravité de la map (hypothèse).


Encore une fois, on est bien d'accord sur la solution pour le [raid] : il nous faut un chan séparé si la carte peut se le permettre.

Je pense juste qu'il y a un monde entre votre explication "on est pas là pour se faire ruiner la vie par des leechers unskill" et la version de Zepo - qui ne défend pas l'open chan dans son (avant-)dernier post. Et c'est bien cette différence qui a tué des serveurs.
C'est pas de la pitié, c'est de la diplomatie.

----------


## Zepolak

> C'est pas de la pitié, c'est de la diplomatie.





> Zepo le diplomate ! J'en peux plus de la diplomatie ! Gentillesse par-ci, gentillesse par là ! Il me sort par les yeux le diplomate ! Qu'il se taise et qu'il laisse faire ! C'est insupportable ! Il veut pas nous foutre la paix trois secondes ! Ras-la-casquette !






Je m'essaye à une sorte d'humour cynisme/auto-dérision bizarre. Pardon aux familles tout ça  :^_^: 
Je veux pas casser le débat, mais je pense que ça doit fatiguer des gens à la longue de "parler tout le temps au lieu d'agir", même si je pense que l'un n'empêche pas l'autre, la preuve étant où on en est  ::):

----------


## Tygra

> ça doit fatiguer des gens à la longue de "parler tout le temps au lieu d'agir"


Surtout quand on est tous d'accord sur les mesures à prendre  ::ninja::

----------


## Zepolak

J'ai posté sur GC pour impliquer les autres guildes dans l'affaire.

----------


## Caf

C'est pas une question de prendre le melon Zepo, c'est une question de préserver les conditions de jeu à hauteur des prévisions dans lesquelles le groupe cherche à jouer. 
Hier ça m'a un peu soulé de voir qu'on restait un peu au même point à cause des ces invités imprévus. Et il y avait bien une 10aine de followers, je les ai compté et c'est surtout ça qui m'a fait quitté voyant que les mecs restaient quand même dans le groupe après qu'on leur ait bien fait comprendre qu'il y avait un autre lead exprès pour eux... 

Ça ne m'étais jamais arrivé de quitter un raid comme ça Zepo, mais la quand tu te fais chier pour t'opti et qu'à côté ça joue pas le jeu en laissant se greffer des mecs qui vont faire n'importe quoi, c'est énervant... Et je ne parle que des non-RAID, attention à ne pas mélanger.

Exemple : Les GHO tenaient mieux que nous dans les impacts >>> Ils n'avaient aucuns followers, point.

----------


## Ptit gras

Non, les mdj ont systématiquement focus RAID plutôt que GHO sur les doubles impacts avec leur monobus. Pourquoi je ne le sais pas, mais on ne peut pas comparer qui tank le mieux sur la soirée d'hier.
Et j'ai ma petite idée sur la chose  :Cigare: 

Maintenant pour avoir joué du côté opti, c'est pas moi qui irait te contredire : même 3 personnes ça peut mettre en l'air un travail précis et rôdé. Est-ce qu'on a atteint ce niveau de précision et performance chez RAID ? Je crois pas, mais on cherche à y arriver.
Je suis plus favorable au système de chan bloqué auquel on donne l'accès à ceux qui le demandent tout simplement si la carte le permet. Et sinon, on se retrouve comme hier soir et c'est pour le bien de Vizu aussi. Par contre je ferais comme toi hier, je ne resterais pas. Mais à la limite on était 47 dans le chan donc ça change pas grand chose.

----------


## Caf

Je n'ai pu comparer qu'au début, je me suis arraché entre 21h30 et 22h...  ::ninja::

----------


## yougi

Moi ce que je retiens, c'est qu'on est obligé d'être level 80 pour venir ! Bande d'élitistes !  ::ninja::

----------


## Tygra

80 et en exo (minimum) full PVT.

Etre seulement 80 c'est pour les leechers  ::trollface::

----------


## purEcontact

> [...]


T'es pas sensé être chez WL, toi ?  ::ninja:: 

Obvious troll mis à part : pourquoi vous ne laissez pas un des commandeurs [RAID] détag et lead le pick up ?
Vous faites un turn over histoire que ce soit pas toujours le même qui se tape le baby sitting et basta.
Si jamais un pick up s'incruste dans le [RAID], vous l'envoyez chier (violemment ou pas) en expliquant qu'il y a un lead pour lui et qu'il n'a rien à faire ici.

----------


## silence

> Quand on joue opti avec les wisper list, le template, le stuff, les bouffes/huile, on joue opti. Si les mecs veulent suivrent, pas de problème, les pres-requis c'est d'être opti, groupé par rapport à sa spé. Lvl 80 mini et full exo puissance/robu/vita avec bouffe et huile.


Tout cela nous ne l'avions pas tous au sein même du raid il y a quelques jours, si ce n'est encore. 
Il a toujours été dit que le minimum était un stuff exo sur un perso 80, même avant de décider de tous passer en vita/robu. Les huiles ce n'est toujours pas le cas pour tous. Les whisp lists idem et je pourrais continuer la liste de petits trucs très simples qui ne sont toujours pas appliqués malgré les répétitions. Et sans parler de forcer quiconque à s'optimiser. 
On y vient doucement, ca se sent est c'est excellent mais il n'y a pas de raison de se fermer complètement ni que ca ne marche sur le Pu. On a souvent parlé de se diviser, c'est justement l'occasion de jouer en multibus en partageant Pu et [Raid] de manière opti. Et en essayant de faire comprendre à tout le monde l'intérêt et la façon de faire. Un peu de travaille supplémentaire mais ce peut être une bonne chose que d'y consacrer une soirée de temps en temps quand la map ne peut se gérer sans nos leads. 

Je n'irai pas vous contredire mais Zepo a raison, il faut faire attention au serveur, on l'a toujours fait et essayer de jouer plus opti ne doit pas nous faire changer à mon avis. Le mot de passe est nécessaire, ca par contre c'est plutôt clair.

----------


## tibere

j'avais vu passer un post sur les wisper list sur GC ...le trouve plus  ::|: 
quelqu'un sait ou ça se cache ?

----------


## Tygra

http://forum.grandcross.fr/index.php?topic=1453.0

----------


## Zepolak

> Obvious troll mis à part : pourquoi vous ne laissez pas un des commandeurs [RAID] détag et lead le pick up ?
> Vous faites un turn over histoire que ce soit pas toujours le même qui se tape le baby sitting et basta.
> Si jamais un pick up s'incruste dans le [RAID], vous l'envoyez chier (violemment ou pas) en expliquant qu'il y a un lead pour lui et qu'il n'a rien à faire ici.


Ben c'est à dire que c'est la meilleure des solutions je pense. Balstor s'y est collé une fois, mais bon, c'est certain que c'est un petit sacrifice quoi, donc c'est comme pour le scout, s'agit de le mettre en place en faisant bien voir que y a un turnover et puis voilà, espérer que les gens voudront bien.

À titre perso, je me propose pour le faire de temps en temps, et sinon, je pense que c'est aussi une excellente école pour ceux chez nous qui pourrait être intéressé par le lead "PU".

----------


## Caf

*Ce soir c'est RvR CPC Only !!! Sur le mumble CPC.*   :Bave:  



Chaudron, feux d'artifices et différentes toniques requis pour être accepté !

*Reset à 20h !! Hein Silence, pas à 21h !*

----------


## Maximelene

Yeah !  ::lol::

----------


## Caf

Bon, les p'tits Baruch ils ont croustillé sévère avec le RvR CPC Basket, je vous explique pas avec le raid, s'ils sont 50/60 on pourra les inc sans problème.

----------


## purEcontact

J'admire l'ouverture d'esprit des joueurs 3W :


 ::ninja::

----------


## Vroum

Je vois pas le soucis, ça laisse une liberté totale pour choisir entre de l'équipement soldat et sentinelle.
 ::trollface::

----------


## Zepolak

> J'admire l'ouverture d'esprit des joueurs 3W :
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/df52133...1dee31f5fb.jpg


Tes amalgames sont fatiguants. Le PVT n'est pas nécessaire aux joueurs RvR. Il est par contre nécessaire pour les joueurs désirant s'investir dans un groupe optimisé qui dépasse la demi-douzaine de personnes.

----------


## purEcontact

Modobell un troll comme ça, c'est vraiment moche.
Si vous êtes pas foutu de voir du second degrés dans un post où je mets un " ::ninja:: ", c'est qu'il y a vraiment un problème.

----------


## Thimill

> Le PVT n'est pas nécessaire aux joueurs RvR. Il est par contre nécessaire pour les joueurs désirant s'investir dans un groupe optimisé qui dépasse la demi-douzaine de personnes.


Même en dessus de la demi-douzaine c'est nécessaire.  :B): 

D'ailleurs le PVT, c'est so event karka, maintenant c'est le VPT @flamme et froid qui est dans la tendance !

----------


## Tygra

> J'admire l'ouverture d'esprit des joueurs 3W :
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/df52133...1dee31f5fb.jpg


T'étais en mode "jeune brebis égarée en 3W" et tu découvrais la vie.
J'ai pas voulu te laisser dans l'ignorance trop longtemps 

Si tous les PVE-boys pouvaient suivre ce conseil quand ils foutent les pattes en 3W pour voir comment jouent les grands, on aurait moins de poids morts  ::trollface::

----------


## Ptit gras

Vous êtes bien durs avec le sieur purE. Il a quand même le droit de troller hors des topics PvE  ::|:

----------


## Charmide

Disons que ça passait mieux quand il était drôle  ::trollface::

----------


## Caf

Zepo il fait son Alystene.  ::ninja::

----------


## Tygra

> Zepo il fait son Alystene.


:maximodocloche:
Restons courtois s'il vous plait !

----------


## purEcontact

> Disons que ça passait mieux quand il était drôle


Je vais aller pleurer en modo bell parce qu'il y a atteinte à ma petite personne.

----------


## Charmide

> Je vais aller pleurer en modo bell parce qu'il y a atteinte à ma petite personne.


Si tu veux, mais bon, vu que j'imagine que c'est le sous-entendu, non, c'est pas moi qui ait modobell ton truc. Tu peux arrêter de chouiner.  :Emo:

----------


## Zepolak

> Zepo il fait son Alystene.


Quand ça commencera à m'arriver, je pense que je rendrais mon tablier de modo. J'espère que contrairement aux autres ex-modos, ce ne sera pas une disparition pure et simple de CPC.

En attendant, ce serait chouette de reviendre sur le sujet. Z'allez pas me dire qu'il y a rien d'intéressant à écrire sur :
 - la soirée rvr du vendredi
 - les soirées raid
 - le matchup inédit
 - etc...

----------


## Ptit gras

Ben RAID c'est quand même vraiment en attente de mardi. Je continue de discuter avec pas mal de gens du groupe/hors groupe pour évaluer une palette la plus large possible des ajustements à faire, mais c'est dépendant du patch.

Jeudi dernier c'était pas mal, mais attention à ne pas s'enflammer.

----------


## Zepolak

> mais attention à ne pas s'enflammer.


C'est un peu le gros danger quand t'as pas mal de choses qui réussissent (voire quasiment tout) dans un mode de jeu "opti" que tu découvres. Tu te sens surpuissant.

----------


## Ptit gras

Le fait que les groupes opti (dans le sens du raid) existent très peu au final sur GW2 après 10 mois renforce aussi l'impression. On a désormais clairement un avantage *statistique* sur l'immense majorité des groupes qu'on croise.

----------


## Caf

> Le fait que les groupes opti (dans le sens du raid) existent très peu au final sur GW2 après 10 mois renforce aussi l'impression. On a désormais clairement un avantage *statistique* sur l'immense majorité des groupes qu'on croise.


Depuis que Charmide ne joue plus trop, c'est sur que c'est devenu un avantage certain.  ::trollface::

----------


## Charmide

Mensonge éhonté  ::o: 


Spoiler Alert! 


L'avantage était acquis dès que tout le monde avait pris l'habitude de ne pas me relever  ::ninja::

----------


## Zepolak

Y aura plus besoin de te relever si tu reviens jouer, mais en PVT  ::trollface::

----------


## Tygra

Passons en VTP, juste pour les voleurs.
On a déjà réussi à les transformer en healers, il ne manque plus que ça pour briser le reste de kékitude chez les fufus.

----------


## Zepolak

> Very “nice” behavior from CPC players from Visunah. Dancing on corpses and laughing.
> 
> Keep up the “fair” game.


 ::blink::

----------


## Maximelene

C'est unfair de danser sur les cadavres ?

----------


## Zepolak

Unfair, non, après faut compter avec le fait que la moitié des gens qui s'expriment sur le forum officiel parlent en Anglais comme des vaches espagnoles ( ::trollface:: )

Par contre, c'est particulièrement moche comme attitude, ça, ouais. Pas sympa quoi, arrogant, générateur d'une sale ambiance, etc...

----------


## Caf

> Unfair, non, après faut compter avec le fait que la moitié des gens qui s'expriment sur le forum officiel parlent en Anglais comme des vaches espagnoles ()
> 
> Par contre, c'est particulièrement moche comme attitude, ça, ouais. Pas sympa quoi, arrogant, générateur d'une sale ambiance, etc...


Le RvR Basket c'est comme ça bro'. Sachant qu'en plus on a été les 3/4 du temps (pour pas dire tout le temps) en sous-nombre, le taunt est beaucoup plus acceptable dans ces conditions.  ::ninja::

----------


## Tygra

Boarf, les /dance et /laugh sur les corps adverses, quelle que soit l'ambiance de la soirée, c'est un peu puéril.
Et surtout absolument inutile, ça fait pas dropper un sac de plus.

----------


## Ptit gras

Ouais c'est comme les taunt à deux balles sur BSF après une soirée de raid.

----------


## Caf

Osef, mes soirées "venez comme vous êtes, elles attirent de plus en plus de palmipèdes d'abord", on y fait tout ce qui nous passe par la tête. Même si j'ai pas vu de canards faire ce que vous décrivez, comme il est très possible que ça soit arrivé. En fait je m'en contrefous royalement que certains s'amusent à le faire, le vendredi c'est totalement free au niveau du comportement.  :Cigare:

----------


## Nessou

Moi je danse sur les cadavres avec plaisir, sachez-le.

----------


## Nessou

> Boarf, les /dance et /laugh sur les corps adverses, quelle que soit l'ambiance de la soirée, c'est un peu puéril.
> Et surtout absolument inutile, ça fait pas dropper un sac de plus.





> Ouais c'est comme les taunt à deux balles sur BSF après une soirée de raid.


#TeamAigris

----------


## Maximelene

> Le RvR Basket c'est comme ça bro'. Sachant qu'en plus on a été les 3/4 du temps (pour pas dire tout le temps) en sous-nombre, le taunt est beaucoup plus acceptable dans ces conditions.





> Osef, mes soirées "venez comme vous êtes, elles attirent de plus en plus de palmipèdes d'abord", on y fait tout ce qui nous passe par la tête. Même si j'ai pas vu de canards faire ce que vous décrivez, comme il est très possible que ça soit arrivé. En fait je m'en contrefous royalement que certains s'amusent à le faire, le vendredi c'est totalement free au niveau du comportement.


#TeamEdwa #TeamBasket

----------


## Ptit gras

> #TeamAigris


C'est con de taunt sur un taunt qu'on comprend même pas.

----------


## Caf

> C'est con de taunt sur un taunt qu'on comprend même pas.


Moi j'ai compris.  ::ninja::

----------


## Maximelene

> C'est con de taunt sur un taunt qu'on comprend même pas.


C'est con de taunt sur un taunt de taunt qui taunt un taunt qui ne comprend pas son taunt.

----------


## Zepolak

> Osef, mes soirées "venez comme vous êtes, elles attirent de plus en plus de palmipèdes d'abord", on y fait tout ce qui nous passe par la tête. Même si j'ai pas vu de canards faire ce que vous décrivez, comme il est très possible que ça soit arrivé. En fait je m'en contrefous royalement que certains s'amusent à le faire, le vendredi c'est totalement free au niveau du comportement.


 :tired: 

C'est quoi cet instinct de possession  :tired: 
Je vois même pas pourquoi tu parles de "tes soirées". Y a des CPC tout le temps en jeu en RvR et encore heureux d'ailleurs.

J'ai posté ça pour que les gens prennent conscience du fait que ça finit sur le forum officiel et que ça nous fait passer pour des arrogants détestables. Si ça vous fait kiffer, c'est votre histoire, mais derrière, c'est l'image de toute la guilde que vous entraînez avec vous.

C'est vous qui choississez hein.

----------


## Meuh*

> [...] ça nous fait passer pour des arrogants détestables.[...]


C'est bien, ça défini 90% du forum Canard PC.  ::ninja::

----------


## Bartinoob

Moi je danse uniquement sur les corps des gens qui glissent et chutent malencontreusement des falaises  :Bave:  #necro #F1

----------


## Lee Tchii

C'est vrai que abuser des failles du jeu pour gagner en RvR, c'est tellement plus noble comme comportement que gagner à la régulière et taper un /laugh.
Oups excusez-moi, un sujet RvR, je me sauve  ::ninja::

----------


## Zepolak

J'ai pas compris le post de Lee Tchi  ::huh:: 

Je me dis qu'elle doit se moquer de Barti. Qui le mérite. Sûrement.  ::unsure:: 

(Mais si y a quelque chose de sérieux à comprendre, je veux bien une explication de texte)

----------


## Bartinoob

Apparemment le F1 du nécro est un exploit. Donc en gros je suis encore plus vil que Caf parce que je triche pour tuer les gens dont je me moque ensuite.

C'est bien ça ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Nessou

Le F1 du nécro pour survivre c'est une feature qui est présente depuis l'alpha du jeu et qui deviendra un bug quand ils vont le corriger dans 1 an, un peu comme le 2 à l'épée du voleur corrigé il y a pas si longtemps.  ::ninja::

----------


## Maximelene

Non, elle se moque des gens d'en face qui font de l'exploit, et qui n'ont donc pas grand commentaires à nous faire concernant le fair play.

[Interprète humain/Lee Tchii]

----------


## tibere

Parenthèse pragmatique dans le fil de la discu. 
On peut compter sur la présence de ma gardienne ce soir en raid, habillé du build travaillé avec tygra et tentative de disposition de pentagone.
par contre je ne pourrais pas être là mardi soir ;o(

----------


## Tygra

> Parenthèse pragmatique dans le fil de la discu. 
> On peut compter sur la présence de ma gardienne ce soir en raid, habillé du build travaillé avec tygra et tentative de disposition de pentagone.
> par contre je ne pourrais pas être là mardi soir ;o(


Au bûcher !

----------


## purEcontact

> Je vois même pas pourquoi tu parles de "tes soirées".


"Ses soirées", c'est les soirées basket.
Tu mets quelqu'un d'autre que Caf' en lead pendant le reset, je suis pas certains que tu ai autant de monde.

Concernant "l'image" de CPC, je fais parti de ceux qui s'en battent les steacks.
Je m'étais déjà pris la tête parce que je trollais sur le chan map du RvR et qu'on était venu me le reprocher.
A l'époque, j'avais choisi de créer une autre guilde (perso) pour taunt tranquille sans qu'on vienne me casser les pieds.

Aujourd'hui, le fait que les canards puissent troller librement le RvR, bah je trouve ça cool.

Au pire, vous rattraperez l'image via le [RAID]  ::ninja::   ::trollface::  *<= CETTE PHRASE EST UN TROLL.*

----------


## Zepolak

> Non, elle se moque des gens d'en face qui font de l'exploit, et qui n'ont donc pas grand commentaires à nous faire concernant le fair play.
> 
> [Interprète humain/Lee Tchii]


Ah mais putain, si jamais vous arrivez à chopper un mec qui fait de l'exploit, dansez, filmez, sautez lui dessus en lapin, enfin je sais pas ce qu'on peut faire comme trucs humiliants mais voilà quoi...

Par contre, c'est un peu triste quand c'est d'autres gens "normaux". À noter que c'est surtout sur SFR qu'il y a une concentration de mecs qui se lâchent complètement face à VS. Mais même SFR, doit y avoir 95% de gens sympas.

Pour le F1 du nécro, je ne pensais pas que c'était un exploit moi. C'est pas juste une utilisation intelligente ? Ça me paraît autant un exploit qu'utiliser un TP d'envout pour rentrer dans un fort...

Edit pour Pure : bah non.

----------


## Maximelene

> Pour le F1 du nécro, je ne pensais pas que c'était un exploit moi. C'est pas juste une utilisation intelligente ? Ça me paraît autant un exploit qu'utiliser un TP d'envout pour rentrer dans un fort...


Personne a parlé d'exploit pour ce sort, vous avez juste mal interprété Lee Tchii. C'est une bonne utilisation je trouve (et très fun, en prime  ::ninja:: ).

----------


## Tygra

> vous avez juste mal interprété Lee Tchii.


Elle est un peu cryptique sur le coup je dois dire ... 
Mais ouais, sauter des falaises en Death Shroud c'est ma passion. Tellement que des fois je saute et je regarde après si ma barre est remplie ...  :tired:

----------


## Maximelene

> Elle est un peu cryptique sur le coup je dois dire ...


C'est une fille.  ::ninja::

----------


## Caf

Spas "mes soirées" dans le sens possession du terme (le zepo il voit le mal partout en fait  :tired: ), mais disons que depuis que je suis revenu parmi les canards j'ai bien senti qu'il manquait ce type de soirées. Et disons que, j'vais pas vraiment les embêter avec du "serious comportement RvR, trop la classe" quand j'suis la. Alors il peut y avoir quelques dérapages, le canard est très farceur il ne faut l'oublier, surtout quand il est libre. Mais au fond c'est rien de bien grave.  ::trollface::

----------


## Zepolak

> Il est libre Max...


Non mais tu l'as pas vu (pendant ton absence  ::ninja:: ) mais j'avais lancé un appel à l'aide pour que quelqu'un s'occupe du RvR "tranquille". L'opti & CPC@RAID, c'est une chose, mais pour que ce qu'on offre soit intéressant pour tous les CPC, il fallait ça aussi (je rappelle qu'on était arrivé à une situation où des CPC quittait la guilde car elle ne pouvait leur offrir de groupe opti, mais fallait pas faire l'erreur dans l'autre sens). Et mettre en place RAID a pris plus de temps que je pensais. Et que c'est toujours pareil, faut une personne qui ait le temps derrière pour servir de moteur.

Puis, et là tu peux le prendre pour toi ça, le lead "à la Caf'", c'est quand même particulièrement sympa à suivre. C'est tranquille, déconnant et juste suffisamment intéressé aux objectifs carte pour être en plus utile.

Edit :

----------


## Lee Tchii

Non mais vous arrêtez de me taunter  ::o: 
Merci Max ! Je te décerne un badge de traducteur officiel. De fille. Oui oui.

En effet, je ne permettrais pas de me moquer ainsi de mes camarades canards. Et si je choppais un CPC qui trichait, tu serais le premier informé Zepo.

----------


## Bartinoob

> Non, elle se moque des gens d'en face qui font de l'exploit, et qui n'ont donc pas grand commentaires à nous faire concernant le fair play.
> 
> [Interprète humain/Lee Tchii]


Bon vu qu'apparemment c'est ça la bonne traduction, ils faisaient quoi comme exploit les ruches ?

----------


## Maximelene

> ils faisaient quoi comme exploit les ruches ?


Génération spontanée d'abeilles. Saleté de cheaters !

----------


## Caf

Une soirée triche en basket en vla une sacrée bonne idée, on s’essaierait au flyhack, puis au F1 du necro, puis au zoomhack et au téléporte hack derrière les portes ainsi qu'au défonçage des armes de sièges ennemi sous le décors.
Ça ferait plaiz à Zepo tient, tout ça.  ::ninja::   ::trollface::

----------


## Drlecteur

Moi et Fufu le furet dansons sur le cadavres de nos ennemies, mais uniquement lorsque c'est des voleurs spé fufu de merde, donc ca compte pas, hein ? c'est pas des vrais joueurs, pavré ?

----------


## Zepolak

> Une soirée triche en basket en vla une sacrée bonne idée, on s’essaierait au flyhack, puis au F1 du necro, puis au zoomhack et au téléporte hack derrière les portes ainsi qu'au défonçage des armes de sièges ennemi sous le décors.
> Ça ferait plaiz à Zepo tient, tout ça.


Purée mais mec, ça manque d'originalité là...
Je sais pas moi, prends exemple sur PRX !
 ::ninja::

----------


## silence

J'ai l'impression que vous êtes en grande forme entre le topic du dev tracker et celui ci. 

Je me mare de voir qu'ils pleurent pour de pauvres taunt à base d'emotes à la con. Ca donne encore plus envie de continuer.  :Bave: 

Et Caf c'est bien ce qu'il fait le vendredi. Il fallait un lead pour du RvR détendu et lui il fonctionne, c'est parfait.

----------


## Charmide

> Very “nice” behavior from CPC players from Visunah. Dancing on corpses and laughing.
> 
> Keep up the “fair” game.


J'aime  :Cigare:

----------


## Caf

On remet nos réveils pour demain. Hihihi.  ::ninja::

----------


## tibere

Tu nous as manqué hier caf: on avait besoin de heal ;o)

----------


## Zepolak

Félicitations aux gens qui tiennent le bambou en ce moment & le reste de la journée !
C'est sport !

----------


## Caf

> Tu nous as manqué hier caf: on avait besoin de heal ;o)


Toi aussi.  ::ninja::

----------


## Caf

*OP Burritos and Tacos !! HHHiiiiiiiHHhaaaaaaa*



A partir de très tôt !

http://forum.grandcross.fr/index.php?topic=1492.0

----------


## Maximelene

Sacrx en tête d'affiche

Il est heureux, il a fait ses 250 000 kills, et a donc son titre Ultimate Dominator.

En conséquence de quoi il arrête GW2, et disband RG.  ::trollface::

----------


## Ptit gras

C'est bien mérité pour lui et ses copains RG. Bravo. Au final ils manqueront au monde du 3W, que ça soit comme instigateurs de la rage anti-Vizu ou comme groupe très efficace.

----------


## Bartinoob

Dommage, flemme de créer un compte pour le féliciter de partir  ::trollface::

----------


## Tygra

> Dommage, flemme de créer un compte pour le féliciter de partir


Il y a un lien vers le topic sur le forum officiel  ::trollface::

----------


## purEcontact

2600h de jeu.
Soit environs 10h de jeu par jour depuis la sortie (depuis 9 mois).
Gros, gros, no life.

----------


## Ptit gras

Il est très très bon dans son jeu et sa vision, c'est plutôt impressionnant et j'arrive difficilement à voir des erreurs de sa part sur ses vidéos  ::P: 
Par contre, quel type odieux. Il est grossier, injurieux, haineux dans son lead. Si c'était uniquement du dynamisme et du maintien de niveau vocal ça irait, mais il insulte à tout va ses ennemis  ::'(:

----------


## Caf

> 2600h de jeu.
> Soit environs 10h de jeu par jour depuis la sortie (depuis 9 mois).
> Gros, gros, no life.


Outch ! Il va pouvoir le mettre sur son CV irl.  ::trollface:: 

---------- Post added at 18h22 ---------- Previous post was at 18h17 ----------




> Il est très très bon dans son jeu et sa vision, c'est plutôt impressionnant et j'arrive difficilement à voir des erreurs de sa part sur ses vidéos 
> Par contre, quel type odieux. Il est grossier, injurieux, haineux dans son lead. Si c'était uniquement du dynamisme et du maintien de niveau vocal ça irait, mais il insulte à tout va ses ennemis


C'est bien pour cela qu'il n'a pas réussi à fédérer plus de 25 à 50 types... Quand d'autres arrivent à en fédérer des centaines sur Vizunah par exemple. Bref c'est rien de plus qu'un rigolo, d'ailleurs j'aurai bien voulu qu'il ne fear pas le GvG face à WL. Il y aurait eu un gros match je pense, et le fait qu'il évite cette rencontre montre qu'il n'aurait peut-être pas eu le dessus, la peur de perdre étant surement trop grande chez lui.

L'arrogance et le mépris de l'autre résulte souvent d'un gros manque de confiance..en soi.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Zepolak

Le post de Purecontact remets considérablement les choses en perspective si les 2600h de jeu sont un fait avéré (pas lu les articles).

C'est sûr que si mon travail ET la quasi-intégralité de mes loisirs était de charcler des gens sur GW2, si j'étais payé pour le faire (par une rente ou quoi que ce soit d'autre)... Bref, si c'est vrai, ça m'enlève le peu d'estime que j'avais pour lui (au niveau technique) et rend la comparaison -souvent faite- avec un Troma (qui a un travail & une vie sociale) encore plus "triste".

----------


## Ptit gras

> d'ailleurs j'aurai bien voulu qu'il ne fear pas le GvG face à WL. Il y aurait eu un gros match je pense, et le fait qu'il évite cette rencontre montre qu'il n'aurait peut-être pas eu le dessus, l'*assurance* de perdre étant surement trop grande chez lui.


Corrigé  ::P:  Mais c'est pas les seuls qui ont eu piscine au dernier moment.

----------


## Caf

Tain le Sacrx quand il lead.... OMFG mais c'est horrible ! https://www.youtube.com/watch?featur...&v=b372p4e9fRM

----------


## tibere

rahouffffffff...c'est rien de le dire caf...j'ai pas tenue longtemps a l’écouter ..

----------


## Nessou

Moi j'aime bien.

----------


## purEcontact

> Le post de Purecontact remets considérablement les choses en perspective si les 2600h de jeu sont un fait avéré (pas lu les articles).




Posté sur le forum.
Il est à 2560h de jeu dont 2556h sur Sacrx.

----------


## Ptit gras

> Moi j'aime bien.


Dans l'intensité pourquoi pas, mais dans les propos c'est honteux  ::(:

----------


## meiKo

Ya des parties marrantes dans la vidéo quand même :D

----------


## Bartinoob

Y a certains trucs qui font sourire (la récolte de sac sur une musique un peu débile), mais la plupart de la vidéo est navrante, j'avais envie de le baillonner au bout de 30 secondes.

----------


## Caf

Je ne pourrai pas être la ce soir, pour le RvR basket, désolé amusez vous bien.  :;):

----------


## olih

> Je ne pourrai pas être la ce soir, pour le RvR basket, désolé amusez vous bien.


Comme la semaine dernière quoi  :tired: .

----------


## Caf

Ben j'ai ma soirée de fin d'année du club de boxe ce soir en fait. Désolé, après la semaine dernière je me suis pas levé de ma sieste en rentrant du taff.  ::cry::

----------


## Zepolak

En ce qui me concerne, c'est ultra-chaud au taf, encore (vendredi dernier je suis parti à minuit). Est-ce qu'il y a quelqu'un d'autre qui peut assurer l'animation pour les CPCounes ?
Y a pas non plus besoin de grand chose hein, l'essentiel c'est l'ambiance sympa et casser quelque têtes  ::):

----------


## Bartinoob

Seul Caf a le don pour rendre les wipes marrants  :Emo:

----------


## Maximelene

Sans Caf y'a pas de wipes, de toute façon, pas besoin de les rendre marrants.  ::ninja::

----------


## Caf

RvR Basket ce soir !!! Je serais la, en espérant qu'il y est un peu de monde. 

---------- Post added at 16h33 ---------- Previous post was at 15h09 ----------

On se la joue sur CBE pour une fois ?  ::trollface::

----------


## purEcontact

Bouh, je viens de rentrer du taf et le RvR by Caf est déjà plus sur mumble  :Emo: .

----------


## Caf

C'était un peu compliqué sur la carte hier soir, pas pu entrer sur CBE... groupe scindé en 2 à cause de malins qui ont claqués pleins de trucs qui lance des vidéos sur le portail... (ça serait Sak et sa bande ça m'étonnerait pas).
Donc nous étions HomeMap une petite 10aines avec 2 AxG en plus, on a fait ce qu'on a pu, clairement si on est moins de 10 ça devient très très compliqué. Il n'y'a avait pas de petits groupes sur la carte, dommage.  ::cry::

----------


## tibere

serais pas en raid ce soir ;o( ...ni demain ;o( ;o(

De grands moments barbecue à pas rater ^^
*pripourquejeudiyérien *

----------


## Caf

Premier soir de mes 3 semaines de vacance. Je ne serai pas la ce soir les canards. /kiss

----------


## Maximelene

Mesdames et messieurs les leads !

Fatigués de toujours répéter la même chose ? De ne pas avoir la voix qu'il faut ? de manquer d'autorité ?

Je vous présente...

Le SacrX Sound Board !

Oui, ça marche, et oui, c'est excellent.

----------


## purEcontact

Omg le lets go.
Magique.

----------


## Mordenkainen

Putain c'est génial!

----------


## Ptit gras

Un petit 2v2 puis 3 puis 5 puis 7 avec Rohdann, on en a couché 2 et on est repartis comme des saigneurs.

Easy bg avec les builds de bus  :Cigare:

----------


## Lanilor

Les territoires aquatiques vont être supprimés le 17/09 des cartes frontalières et, dans un ultime adieu à ce merveilleux lac, je vous propose de rejoindre le Raid ce lundi 16/09 pour un full Raid Aquatique ! 

Ce sera une soirée pleine de stuff zerk, de rôdeurs/mesmers/ingés, de trebs sur la garni pour pull du bus, de kraits, d'amour et d'eau fraîche ! 

Les canards, il est temps de venir barboter en RVR !   ::trollface:: 

(Toutes les infos dans la section Barbarian Raid Club du forum GrandCross.)

----------


## Ptit gras

:itsatrap:

----------


## tibere

...ouaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiss !! je vais mourir noyée !!  .... dites je manque d’expérience mais on peut combotter quoi sous l'eau ?

----------


## Tygra

Pas des masses de trucs malheureusement ! Mais bon, le fait d'etre en zerk ça devrait déjà surprendre nos adversaires (s'ils foutent les pieds dans le lac ^^)

----------


## Ptit gras

Le [RAID] va surement avoir besoin de renforcer un peu son effectif après le succès de cette première mouture qui a vu les AxG et CDD revenir vers un effectif qui leur a permis de jouer à nouveau entre eux.

La saison 1 déboule à grands pas, SFR va être plus puissant que jamais et nous avons besoin de nouveaux bras.
Pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas encore ce qu'est le [RAID] -> http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/78...=1#post6553898

L'objectif du groupe :

- Jouer le McM de manière *optimisée* pour avoir un impact important même à faible effectif.
- On privilégie depuis quelques mois le combat à la prise de ravitos en chaîne. Plus de fnu, plus de sacs. Le tout sans oublier que les points à chaque tick sont essentiels.

Ce qu'on recherche :

- Aucun niveau de jeu requis. On est tous des tanches et tout est toujours de la faute du commander. Sérieusement, ne vous bridez pas à nous rejoindre parce que vous pensez que le "PvP" est un monde de connards élitistes arrogants ou parce que vous pensez qu'on accepte pas les mouse clickers.
- Aucun rang McM requis.
- Aucune connaissance des bases McM requise.
- Une implication importante dans le groupe : la saison 1 va être ardue, on a besoin de toujours plus de cerveaux et de mains pour faire avancer le débat de notre optimisation (aussi bien statistique qu'en jeu). Vous verrez qu'une grande majorité du [RAID] est composée de canards qui vivent le McM à fond.
- L'envie d'apprendre, de progresser tous les soirs.
- La faculté à s'adapter aux builds discutés et adoptés entre RAIDeux. Si votre build est au top, présentez-le (et je vous dirais que c'est nul  ::ninja:: )
- 100% de la communication écrite du RAID passe par le forum GC, il ne faudra donc pas être réfractaire aux gladiateurs en jupette.





tl;dr : RAID cherche joueurs *motivés* et *ayant l'envie de progresser* pour le McM, même les débutants.
Merci  ::):

----------


## Lanilor

Et promis, après demain soir, [RAID] ne fera plus de soirée raid aquatique  :;):

----------


## Maximelene

Petite question par rapport au RAID : y'a une demande au niveau du nombre de participations ? Parce que le début de la saison me motiverait bien à y participer un peu, mais genre un soir par semaine.

----------


## Ptit gras

Pour l'instant on débat entre les participants actuels.
Débat sur l'effectif qu'on vise (entre 15 et 25).
Débat sur le fait d'avoir des "fixes" uniquement, ou "des fixes + des réguliers".

La seule chose dont on est sur c'est qu'on a limité à 2 soirs par semaine de [RAID] (on était à 3 avant), pour essayer d'avoir les mêmes personnes plus fréquemment.

A l'heure actuelle, pas de décision donc toujours pas d'obligation. ça sera décidé avant le départ de la saison 1.

----------


## Tygra

> Petite question par rapport au RAID : y'a une demande au niveau du nombre de participations ? Parce que le début de la saison me motiverait bien à y participer un peu, mais genre un soir par semaine.


Par contre on veut pas de ranger  ::ninja:: 

Comme le dit le Gras, pensez-y, il devrait y avoir un meta achiev sur 7 semaines qui donne des récompenses ... donc ça devrait pas être dégueu.

----------


## Ptit gras

Non le but c'est pas de venir pour les achievement, vous pourrez faire ça en bus de Vizuniens  :tired: 

Cela dit la première précision est assez importante, un jeu optimisé signifie qu'on ne joue pas forcément tous notre classe de prédilection.

----------


## Maximelene

> Cela dit la première précision est assez importante, un jeu optimisé signifie qu'on ne joue pas forcément tous notre classe de prédilection.


Ouais, enfin personnellement si je viens, c'est pour m'amuser, et c'est avec mon rôdeur que je m'amuse. Si je dois changer de classe par obligation, bah je ne viendrai pas. J'ai trop subi ce genre de contraintes sur WoW, j'ai décidé de m'en affranchir maintenant.

----------


## Ptit gras

A la limite un joueur qui nous rejoint occasionnellement, sa classe c'est pas trop grave. Sauf si on a 5 rôdeurs qui déboulent un soir.
Par contre sur l'équipement a priori on n'acceptera plus de jouer avec des "non optis mcm" pour la saison 1. C'est bien trop dangereux  ::'(:

----------


## Maximelene

Personnellement, aucun soucis pour l'équipement, le build, ou le type d'arme, je m'adapterai. Tant que je joue ma classe quoi.  ::ninja:: 

J'ai même un stuff PVT.

----------


## Ptit gras

Vais me creuser les neurones pour trouver un truc à faire aux sous classes  ::ninja::

----------


## Tygra

C'est fun l'auto-attaque ? :running-gag:

----------


## Maximelene

M'en fout de l'auto attaque, en RvR c'est arc long, AoE, loot de zone, rincer, répéter.  ::ninja::

----------


## Ptit gras

C'est dommage d'avoir l'une des capacités d'AoE parmi les plus faible du coup  ::trollface::

----------


## Maximelene

Elle est suffisante pour tagger, y'a pas besoin de plus.  ::ninja::

----------


## Forza Limouzi

Oxi a trouvé une utilité aux rodeurs l'autre soir, on faisait style d'avancer sur le bus adverse pour tout de suite se replier, les rodeurs envoyaient leur pet qui se prenaient tous les cc puis on impactait dans la foulée. Ok du coup c'est plus le pet du rodeur que le rodeur lui même qui est utile.  ::trollface::

----------


## Sunlight

Moi j'ai surtout retenu qu'il les a fait sortir de garni en premier histoire qu'ils se fassent OS direct sans relever d'adversaire... qu'ils envoient leur pet clean les marques nécro

Mais bon c'est pas nouveau d'envoyer le pet se prendre les marques.

----------


## Maximelene

Mon familier est nommé après Maderone.

Je serais ravi de le sacrifier pour la bonne cause.  ::ninja::

----------


## Tygra

Vizunah et Grand Cross ont besoin de toutes les forces vives pour motiver les troupes et inscrire notre en serveur en tête du classement à la fin du premier tournoi !

Si vous êtes près à vous impliquer, vous êtes les bienvenus. Si vous êtes très impliqués du McM il y a un post sur Grand Cross avec la liste des tâches à réaliser avant tournoi. Si vous souhaitez simplement apporter une petite pierre à l'édifice, faites vous connaître, ici ou sur GC !
On a besoin de graphistes, de propagandistes, d'écrivains, de psychologues, etc etc... avant et pendant le tournoi !


Pour le [raid] (les canards sont toujours les bienvenus, cf post de Gras plus haut), réunion jeudi 19, 21h, TS Vizu.
Il faut savoir ce qu'on veut/va devenir pour la saison 1 !

----------


## Forza Limouzi

Faut le poster aussi dans général au cas où les pve addict ne liraient pas ce topic.  ::P:

----------


## Ptit gras

On prendra des décisions sur la soirée, c'est plus l'heure des blabla. Il faut agir mon cap'tain  :<_<:

----------


## Zepolak

Je sais pas si le post que j'ai fait sur GC aujourd'hui où je dis que tout le monde il est beau et que tout le monde il peut venir (voire est tout simplement bienvenu  ::):  ) à condition que les gens qui vont plancher sur le teambuild soit des génies à sa place ici. 

Le post s'articule en fait sur les discussions précédentes, donc pris tout seul, il risque non seulement d'être indigeste, mais peut-être un peu bizarre. Bref, vous me dites si je copie ça ici ou vous pouvez le quoter.

En fait, mon propos, c'est que le RvR, c'est chouette, et que ça va être une grosse MAJ qui lui arrive dans la gueule, et que ce serait dommage de se priver de participer à ce mode de jeu.

(Et un gars vachement chouette & vachement connu sur le serveur, hors GC, a sorti hier soir un 'en fait, ce qui manque aujourd'hui, c'est une guilde comme CPC, une guilde qui faisait du RvR, de la vraie défense de nos forts'. Certes y a pas de que CPC qui en faisait, mais les raids CPC de 30-35 qui gardaient notre tiers map comme la prunelle de nos yeux, ça manque un peu. NOTRE fort. LE fort CPC. Nostalgie...)

----------


## Forza Limouzi

Entre RAID et GCK tu vois quand même qu'y a un paquet de CPC intéressés par le RvR, le problème est plus un problème de présence de lead malheureusement. Le fait que Caf ne joue plus aussi carpette soit il nous a fait mal vu qu'il nous assurait un lead quasi tous les soirs. Même la nuit je vois un bon petit nombre de CPC tourner.

----------


## Tygra

Popo, Sterco et Gras au lead, en plus de Caf' qui va bien revenir faire un tour pour le tournoi. Il a pas le choix.
C'est déjà bien  ::): 

Non, ce qu'il faudrait c'est que certaines personnes influentes de la guilde, qui sont plutôt en PvE en temps normal, nous aident - simplement en participant  :;): 
Surtout en offpeak d'ailleurs.

----------


## Ptit gras

Bof ça rapporte pas assez.

----------


## Tygra

Ça dépendra de la récompense du meta - et c'est pour ça que je l'avais évoquée.

----------


## Zepolak

On se marre en RvR, si si :


(piqué à Ptit gras)
J'aime bien cette vidéo  :^_^:

----------


## tibere

oui c’était très drôle hier soir cette peau de fer: on s'est senti des élans de partage de belier avec lani et yak...de vrai baba qui faisait tourner ! 
 ::rolleyes::

----------


## Nessou

Déjà corrigé je présume ?

----------


## Ptit gras

Oui.

----------


## Lanilor

::'(: (c'était tellement bon...)

----------


## Vroum

Hum même corrigé, le gars sur le bélier a toujours ses 103% d’absorptions non ?

----------


## Zepolak

Ça dépend de la capacité de ses alliés à lui coller de la protection mais ça se fait enlever ça.

----------


## Ptit gras

Oui mais le buff du bélier ne persiste plus. ça reste donc très ponctuel, et ton bélier continue de mourir  ::P:

----------


## Lanilor

Avec le trait 5 tu files le buff aux joueurs autour de toi, ça promet de beaux packs pour taper sur les portes sous la pluie de flèches des chariots.

----------


## Vroum

Du coup j'ai pensé à une stratégie révolutionnaire pour le raid.
Petit teaser, plus d'infos demain à la réunion :  

 ::ninja::

----------


## Ptit gras

Le buff dure 3 sec pour un cd de 60...

----------


## Zepolak

Mais... Mais... Mais... C'est naze !?

----------


## Ptit gras

Je parle du cri qu'on partage hein, pas du passif que possède l'utilisateur du bélier.

----------


## Lanilor

Toutes les infos sur le futur du RAID sur le forum GC. Si vous êtes intéressés pour jouer avec nous et que vous n'avez plus accès à la partie RAID, MP moi (ou Tygra, ou Zepo).


Et on va essayer de s'organiser un petit truc sympa entre cpc pour le reset ce soir, rdv sur le mumble.  :;):

----------


## Ptit gras

Le retour du comeback du reset CPC à 50  :Bave:

----------


## Zepolak

> Toutes les infos sur le futur du RAID sur le forum GC.


(À savoir que sur les 20 personnes à la réunion RAID hier soir, y avait 1 seul non CPC donc si c'est la peur de l'inconnu qui vous retient... Ben vous avez raison, c'est les pires des pires les CPC !)

Edit : contactez Lanilor, Ptit gras ou moi pour récupérer vos droits sur GC !
(Y a eu un reset modo, puis conféd+allié, et le reset commandant arrive)

----------


## Lee Tchii

> Non, ce qu'il faudrait c'est que certaines personnes influentes de la guilde, qui sont plutôt en PvE en temps normal, nous aident - simplement en participant 
> Surtout en offpeak d'ailleurs.


Vas-y ! Balance des noms !
Je m'occupe de les harceler !

----------


## Tygra

Et bien toi par exemple  :;): 
Et les autres animateurs ! Ce sont eux qui impriment le rythme  ::):

----------


## olih

> Et bien toi par exemple 
> Et les autres animateurs ! Ce sont eux qui impriment le rythme






 ::ninja::

----------


## Tygra

Tss ! 
C'est du srs bsns !

----------


## Zepolak

> Tss ! 
> C'est du srs bsns !


Bah ça dépend. Le travail avec RAID, c'est vrai.

Pour le RvR en général, bah, non, certes, on joue pour gagner sur VS, mais on joue surtout pour s'amuser je pense !

:premier-degré:

----------


## Tygra

Ah oui oui, c'était peut être pas clair, mais le "srs bsns" ça concerne simplement la motivation des canards. Je suis très sérieux quand je dis qu'il faut que les voix puissantes de CPC qui veulent mettre les pieds en 3W pour le tournoi nous aident.
Parce que c'est eux qui feront venir les autres non-habitués du 3W  :;): 

Mais sinon après on se déguise en quaggan et on tire des feu d'artifices.

----------


## Maximelene

Canards PvE, mobilisez-vous ! Montrons à ces empaffés du RAID que nous aussi, nous pouvons suivre une flèche bleue et taper sur des portes ! Montrons que notre entraînement sur des boss tel que le Lupicus (ou pire, l'araignée d'Ascalon) nous rend bien meilleurs qu'eux ! Au combat !!!

----------


## Bartinoob

Ouais, non. Lupicus exige d'avoir une stratégie  ::ninja:: 

On peut suivre la flèche bleue en flèche verte sinon ?

----------


## olih

> Ouais, non. Lupicus exige d'avoir une stratégie 
> 
> On peut suivre la flèche bleue en flèche verte sinon ?


Stratégie ? Celle de Nessou ?
 ::ninja::

----------


## Bartinoob

C'est globalement la même, remarque : 

"Oh, un boss bus, on est pas assez, go contourner".

 ::ninja::

----------


## Tygra

> On peut suivre la flèche bleue en flèche verte sinon ?


La réponse officielle est non.
Mais en vrai, quand c'est de l'offpeak, personnellement j'en ai rien a carrer que tu sois en flèche verte, au moins t'es là  :;): 

Je vous invite vraiment à aller sur le TeamSpeak McM de Vizu - ts.vizunah.org, demandez le mdp en chan guilde - vous aurez besoin d'être vérifié en jeu, pour toute question n'hésitez pas à me PM ou Zepo, ou Lani ou Gras - et à suivre les commanders présents sur les cartes quand vous jouez.
Non seulement vous verrez que certains commanders ont des stratégies, mais en plus vous verrez que c'est fnu !

Pour le moment on est encore en mode relax du McM puisque le tournoi n'a pas encore commencé, mais faites les démarches d'inscription au TS en avance, ça mange pas de pain. Canard, pain, tout ça tout ça.


Ah, et, si jamais certains d'entre vous envisagent de modifier leur build pour l'adapter au RvR, ce qui est foooooooortement conseillé si vous êtes un warzerk pgm du farm cita, *n'hésitez pas à demander* ici !
La règle de base néanmoins : équipement de type soldat (pui/robu/vita), avec éventuellement 2 bijoux + armes dans votre spécialisation (zerk si dps, rabid si condi, cleric si heal, etc etc). C'est pas cher vu le nombres d'insignes données dans les coffres de succès et vu la tripotée de karma que vous avez pu engranger.
Prenez également les traits et sorts utilitaires qui seront les plus utiles à l'ensemble de votre groupe, si jamais vous comptez jouer en groupe.

----------


## Zepolak

> La réponse officielle est non.


En vrai, il n'y a pas tellement de réponse officielle au sens propre du mot, mais c'est juste qu'un commandant en flèche verte, on en a eu récemment, et ça a été très, très difficile pour lui. Donc c'est du coup déconseillé quoi.

Notez aussi que tout dépend du scénario : soit on s'en sort bien & les flèches vertes ne sont pas stigmatisées, soit c'est la merde et on rentre dans un cercle vicieux. Idéalement, quand c'est costaud en face, même en offpeak faut préférer le bon perso level 80 tanky.

En soi, le RvR est un mode PvP quand même, donc idéalement, vous voulez être le plus efficace possible face à l'adversaire pour lui faire mordre la poussière quoi  ::):

----------


## Maximelene

C'est quoi les flèches vertes ?  ::huh::

----------


## Zepolak

> C'est quoi les flèches vertes ?


C'est le sobriquet pour parler des gens qui ne sont pas niveau 80, parce qu'à côté de leur pseudo (ou tag?), y a une petite flèche verte qui apparaît (comme quand tu vas dans une zone bas-level avec ton perso 80, mais à l'envers).
Bref, tout le monde sait que votre perso n'est pas niveau max  ::trollface:: 
Mais en offpeak, surtout si vous jouez en roaming, ça pose pas de problèmes. (Ça peut poser problème si vous êtes dans un bus qui se fait charcuter par l'ennemi, parce que même si vous ne mourrez pas parmi les premiers, l'opprobre de la foule n'est pas raisonnée, certaines personnes risquent de vous accuser de tous les maux de la terre.)

----------


## Maderone

> TeamSpeak McM de Vizu - ts.vizunah.net


C'est pas .org ?

----------


## meiKo

> C'est pas .org ?


Si le .net c'est le TS PvE

----------


## Maximelene

Un joueur RvR qui se fait reprendre sur l'adresse du TS RvR par un joueur PvE.  ::ninja:: 

Merci Zepo pour les explications.  :;):

----------


## Bartinoob

> La réponse officielle est non.


Ok, c'était surtout parce que j'suis en train de monter un ingé et si on doit faire une défense de fort sans bouger de la soirée, autant faire mumuse grenade si ça me fait xp en plus. 

Pour les "vraies" soirées Raid, j'ai quelques persos 80 qui devraient faire l'affaire s'il y a besoin de muscles.

Et c'pas pour dire, mais en ingé, y a des lvl 80 qui tombent avant moi  ::ninja::

----------


## Tygra

> C'est pas .org ?


Je vois pas de quoi tu parles  ::ninja:: 

C'est à cause de ces PvEboyz qui nous entourent là, on finit par plus savoir comment on s'appelle.
Trop de monde aime taper des IAs stupides sur ce serveur, ça lave le cerveau !

----------


## Zepolak

> Et c'pas pour dire, mais en ingé, y a des lvl 80 qui tombent avant moi


Non mais je le sais parfaitement, c'est pas la "flèche verte" qui va changer quelque chose entre un mec qui réfléchit un peu et celui qui réfléchit pas. Bon, après, le commandant part parfois du principe que ses joueurs sont résistants (ce qui à mon avis est une erreur, perso, quand je suis commandant Vizunien, je pars du principe que j'ai des cracottes avec moi) et tente de leur faire traverser le bus adverse ! Et c'est le drame.
(Et faut quand même suivre le commandant pendant tout le combat si t'étais avec lui au début du combat, parce que sinon, bah, c'est la déroute)

Mais mets toi ensuite à la place d'un mec pas content qui se fait défoncer 4 fois. Bon. Déjà forcément, c'est pas sa faute à lui (forcément, il est trop fort). C'est soit la faute du commandant, soit la faute "des flèches vertes". Bon ben voilà...

----------


## Ptit gras

On se fait envahir de pveboys là  ::'(: 
:clivage:  :Cigare:

----------


## Zepolak

::huh::

----------


## Nessou

Je suis outré de ces taunts à ma personne, le lupicus je le fais, juste dans arah c4 vu qu'il est obligatoire de le faire.  ::P:

----------


## mopalion

Ouais le MCM scool, sauf quand il y a trop de monde et que ça rame, et que le lead est pas très bon, mais sinon ...
Perso pour avoir fait 40 niveaux en MCM sur ma rodeuse level 40, j'ai jamais eu aucunes remarques, à croire que j'ai eu de la chance :-)

----------


## tibere

Pour redorer les classes mcm moins utilisés...vous pouvez allez voir sur GC, section _ 	Vizunah All Stars_ y'a du projets dans l'air.

----------


## Tygra

> Ouais le MCM scool, sauf quand il y a trop de monde et que ça rame, et que le lead est pas très bon, mais sinon ...


Malheureusement, tous les leads ne commencent pas leur carrière au niveau d'un Bago, d'un Arma ou d'un Zepopo.
Néanmoins, il faut être derrière eux, les conseiller si besoin (mais ne pas se supplanter à eux sur le TS non plus) et surtout motiver le reste des Vizuniens à faire de même. C'est comme ça que les leads prennent de l'assurance, et c'est également de cette façon qu'on peut avoir un impact sur la carte - ce qui n'est pas le cas si tout le monde déco et va jouer dans son coin !

----------


## Lanilor

> Pour redorer les classes mcm moins utilisés...vous pouvez allez voir sur GC, section _ 	Vizunah All Stars_ y'a du projets dans l'air.


Ils veulent former des scouts ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Ptit gras

Bel appeau a Sterco  ::trollface::

----------


## Zepolak

Non, ça parle de "VAUTOURS", en tout cas, le post de Charr Ogne tabasse  ::):

----------


## Odrhann

Ma nouvelle connexion  :Bave: 

Je suis bien fixe du coup ;D

----------


## Ptit gras

Comme moi mais j'ai un k à la place des M !

----------


## Odrhann

:^_^:

----------


## Maderone

Non mais tu vas pas arrêter de te la péter, enfoiré !

----------


## silence

> Pour redorer les classes mcm moins utilisés...vous pouvez allez voir sur GC, section _ 	Vizunah All Stars_ y'a du projets dans l'air.


Excellente idée, cela manque de zerk ces temps ci.  ::trollface::

----------


## Ptit gras

Tu oses dire ça avec les builds de saison 1  ::'(:

----------


## silence

On est encore loin du spike qu'ils envisagent à mon avis.  :;):

----------


## Ptit gras

A mon avis on est supérieurs  :;):

----------


## Ptit gras

Résumé de la réunion pour tous les Vizuniens animée par Troma & Arma ce soir :

*ça va chier*, défoncez vous pendant 7 semaines.

----------


## Tygra

Et surtout n'oubliez pas, si vous voulez aider Vizu dans la conquête du titre et que vous avez des interrogations, des suggestions ou quoi que ce soit qui se finisse en -tions, contactez vos canards du RvR : Zepopo, Lani, Gras ou moi-même. Voire d'autres quand on est pas là.

----------


## Ptit gras

> quoi que ce soit qui se finisse en -tions


Je m'engage pas à répondre à ça moi.

----------


## Zepolak

Ça dépend ce qu'il y a devant le -tions en ce qui me concerne  ::trollface::

----------


## Ragiel

> Ma nouvelle connexion 
> 
> Je suis bien fixe du coup ;D


Tiens yen a qui parlent grosse connexion  :B): 



J'ai déjà fait un test à 150+ de down et up avec 0 ms de ping  mais je le trouve plus (nan c'était pas en local ^^)
Bah même avec ça le lag serveur il en a rien à foutre de mes Mégabits  ::|: 

EDIT : Ce soir ^^

----------


## Korbeil

Vous pouvez pas test !

----------


## Ragiel

Outch "slower than 98% of Fr" la vie doit pas être facile  ::O:

----------


## Maximelene

Ma grand mère a une meilleure connexion sur son tourne disques.  ::o:

----------


## Tygra

200 miles de Massy ... ça tape bien au milieu de la diagonale du vide. Ou dans le ch'nord !

----------


## Maximelene

> la diagonale du vide


Je ne connaissais pas cette notion.

J'ai appris quelque chose aujourd'hui. Et j'ai partagé avec mes collègues de bureau, en plus, que je sens excédé par mes conneries de mec qui va 73 fois par jour sur Wikipédia.

Merci Tygra !

----------


## tibere

pas trouvé de message sur raid..adonc c'est quoi la map ce soir ?

----------


## Caf

> On se fait envahir de pveboys là 
> :clivage:


Va vite falloir revenir aux fondamentaux !  ::(:

----------


## Ptit gras

@Pandoule : copain  ::lol:: 

@Caf' Grave  :Cigare:

----------


## Lanilor

> pas trouvé de message sur raid..adonc c'est quoi la map ce soir ?


Map attaque Aska ce soir et mercredi donc map verte.

----------


## Arkane Derian

C'est reparti pour une journée de loose...

Merci aux quelques courageux qui étaient là lors du mini reset cette nuit. On a bien tenu jusqu'à 6h - 6h30 (on a tick à plus de 300 par moments), on avait bien up nos forts sur la home, mais SFR a fini par avoir un multi de 40+. Et comme on a pas eu de relève/renfort ben tout le monde est allé se coucher après la perte de la garni (enfin ceux qui n'étaient pas là pour les bananes).

Je me souviens d'un temps pas si lointain où on saisissait ce genre d'opportunité... Je ne suis pas sûr que dégoûter les joueurs nocturnes à 2 semaines du début de la saison soit une très bonne chose.

PS : coucou et merci à mon compagnon canard d'escorte de dolyak.

----------


## Tygra

http://www.grandcross.fr/souhaitez-v...lement-gagner/

Pas grand chose à dire de plus ... 
Il faut vraiment qu'on éradique les mauvaises habitudes avant le début de la ligue.

On a beaucoup de boulot, mais on va y arriver, et on va les éclater.

----------


## Zepolak

> Je me souviens d'un temps pas si lointain où on saisissait ce genre d'opportunité... Je ne suis pas sûr que dégoûter les joueurs nocturnes à 2 semaines du début de la saison soit une très bonne chose.


 :Emo: 

Le truc, c'est qu'il n'y a pas une "force" qui soit à l'action derrière. Il n'y a personne qui veuille dégoûter les gens. Seulement, s'il y a peu de joueurs le matin, ben... Il y a peu de joueurs de matin...

En ce qui me concerne, je me lèverai certains matins, mais disons que ça n'arrivera qu'un certain nombre de fois et je me dis que préserver cette réserve est pertinent. Est-ce que vous pensez que c'est foireux et qu'il faut faire un truc dès maintenant ?

----------


## Tygra

Je me demande s'il faudrait pas qu'on organise, avec l'aide de GC bien sur, une journée la semaine prochaine en mode "tournoi". 
Une opé le matin, des commandants toute la journée, un bon pre-prime, un prime de malade et on les enfonce à minuit.

Juste pour voir.

----------


## Arkane Derian

> http://www.grandcross.fr/souhaitez-v...lement-gagner/


Troma prend le problème à l'envers. Les mecs qui sont là pour les récompenses, y en a toujours eu et y en aura toujours. La différence c'est qu'avant y avait du monde pour les encadrer. Le pauvre Len Ny, qui nous a leadé, a fait ce qu'il a pu. Il aurait suffit qu'un lead un peu expérimenté pop pour s'occuper de CBE en parallèle et ce matin vous vous seriez réveillé avec la home et CBE full T3. Là, SFR a pu faire son monobus tranquillement.

Et je dis pas ça pour te culpabiliser Zepo, je suis bien placé pour savoir qu'à part Troma, doit pas y avoir grand monde qui en fait plus que toi. Ce qui m'enrage c'est de savoir qu'une opé était prévue à minuit et que, voyant le McM fermé, personne parmi les gens qui avaient prévu de venir (dont beaucoup avec un tag et sachant s'en servir) ne se soit dit : "Putain voilà une chance de coller une quenelle à ces marins d'eau douce". Faire porter la responsabilité du fail de ce matin sur les bouffeurs de banane, je trouve ça un peu trop facile.

En ce qui concerne une opé spéciale pour dire "On est là", je pense que c'est inutile. Ce dont les joueurs de McM ont besoin, c'est de savoir qu'on les laisse pas tomber au quotidien et que dépenser des po pour up les forts et passer 3h à faire de l'escorte dolyak, ce n'est pas fait pour rien.

----------


## Ptit gras

On essaye d'accélérer progressivement les choses Arkane. Depuis une semaine le raid GC offpeak commence à sortir pour libérer une deuxième map en plus de celle du multi et CBE, ça marche très bien. On s'organise aussi pendant le dîner pour scouter le tiers Vizu entre GC sur la HM pour commencer en T3 là haut.
Dès le prochain reset on va augmenter encore un peu : opés matin (probables), appels à l'Arche, Armä dispo toute la semaine pour formation de joueurs/commandeurs, on va rappeler tous les principes de base de la réunion en /map jusqu'à que les gens en aient marre et compagnie.

La bête se réveille, l'organisation reprend son droit et il ne manque plus qu'un peu de motivation côté joueurs : ça va chier.

----------


## Arkane Derian

Je sais bien que plein de choses sont en préparation, que beaucoup d'habitués se réservent pour la saison, et que des anciens vont revenir à cette occasion. Mais, comme souvent à haut niveau en McM, la victoire va se jouer sur le reste des joueurs (SFR, et tous les autres serveurs, ont également leur lot de très bon joueurs). C'est ce qui a fait notre force pendant des mois, la façon dont on traitait le pu (c'est pas un gros mot dans ma bouche, je désigne ainsi les joueurs qui ne font pas parti d'une guilde/organisation McM quelconque). Le problème c'est que le pu actuel n'est pas le même qu'à la release. Au début, c'était des gens qui voulaient faire du McM mais qui ne connaissaient rien à ce mode de jeu. Dorénavant, ce sont des gens qui sont attirés par les récompenses.

Or, depuis quelques temps, il y a clairement une levée de bouclier contre les joueurs adeptes du karma train. Les gens qui réagissent ainsi ont tord. Ils devraient s'en réjouir. Il y a des dizaines de joueurs qui ne demandent pas mieux que de raser les structures adverses et il faudrait s'en plaindre ? Il faut les canaliser et juste mettre quelqu'un à leur tête pour qu'ils prennent les forts dans un ordre stratégiquement intéressant. Utilisez les intelligemment au lieu de vous époumonez à essayer de leur faire comprendre que défendre la home map c'est le bien. Ils s'en foutent. La défense, les ups, les escortes dolyaks, les habitués s'en chargeront s'ils savent que ce n'est pas vain. Mais perso, après l'expérience de ce matin, il va se passer quelques jours avant que je ne remette ne serait-ce qu' 1 pc dans un up ou que je m'approche d'un dolyak.

----------


## Zepolak

En section officiers GC, j'ai posté y a presque un mois (le 04/09) un long post intitulé "De GC et du xpm-train" où les seuls mots en gras étaient 'faire gagner Vizunah' et 'pragmatisme'.

Suite à tes posts, j'ai relancé le topac dont tu dois te douter du contenu  :;): 

Le chemin du succès passe aussi forcément par le fait de s'accepter tel que l'on est.

On va voir si on peut arriver à faire passer cette idée  ::):

----------


## Lanilor

Pour info, [RAID] jouera désormais les lundis et mercredis soir (et plus les lundi, mardi et jeudi).

----------


## Tygra

> *Opération Tonnerre de Golems !* 
> 
> Vizuniens, Vizunienes,
> Mes amis, nous le savons tous, notre serveur se trouve en ce moment dans une sorte de coma artificiel, et nous nous cherchons.
> 
> Après en avoir discuté avec quelques alliés, je vous propose une opération "Tonnerre de Golems !"
> 
> Le but, bien entendu, est de gagner l'avant dernier match up, mais d'une manière qui nous rassurerait tous, d'une manière qui montrerait à tous, qui nous sommes vraiment !
> Nous pourrions, rassurer nos membres, notre serveurs, et les milliers de FAN qui suivent l'aventure, dans l'ombre de Vizunah l’éternelle ! (:smiley
> ...


A vos palmes, masques, tubas et harpons amis Canard !
On montre de quelle mare on s'occupe !  ::lol::

----------


## Troma

http://forum.grandcross.fr/index.php?topic=1797.0

c'est très sérieux. Merci

----------


## meiKo

Je sais pas trop où mettre ça mais vu que ça touche au McM... Ca vient de Sacrx. Il paraîtrait qu'Anet veuille faciliter le GvG et il mettront peut être un sorte de géant Colisée dans le JP de CBE. Cette Map serait directement accessible via le menu donc plus besoin de faire la queue pour CBE et il n'y aurait pas les buffs liée au ruines...
Sources : http://www.reddit.com/r/Guildwars2/c...nformation_on/

----------


## Ptit gras

Voué c'est du SacrX. Je parierais pas sur lui pour avoir les infos les plus pertinentes. On attendra que ça soit fait pour dire "ouf"  ::P:

----------


## Maximelene

> Voué c'est du SacrX. Je parierais pas sur lui pour avoir les infos les plus pertinentes. On attendra que ça soit fait pour dire "ouf"


Pourtant, on sait qu'il a accès au forum "privé" de discussion avec Anet. Il file régulièrement des infos venant de l'intérieur. C'est lui qui a leaké le dernier patch note beta (qui s'est avéré correct), et probablement le précédent (qui s'est avéré correct aussi). Il me semble aussi qu'il avait "teasé" l'arrivée du Bloodlust avant l'annonce d'Anet.

Faut juste trier les vrais infos au milieu du blabla narcissique.

----------


## Ptit gras

Il en sait bien moins que certains qui ont la décence de la fermer quand Anet le demande  ::P: 
Mais oui, il fait dans le tape à l'oeil.

----------


## Maximelene

> Il en sait bien moins que certains qui ont la décence de la fermer quand Anet le demande


Ouais mais ça on s'en branle. La seule chose qui compte, c'est de savoir si ses infos sont fiables, et y'a aucune raison de penser le contraire actuellement, et ce malgré le fait que ce soit un gros con.  :;):

----------


## Tynril

Il faut placer un canard chez ANet pour avoir une source plus fiable. Je ne vois que ça.  ::ninja::

----------


## Lee Tchii

Je me demande qui on va envoyer en mission d'infiltration  ::ninja::

----------


## Maximelene

Je peux me porter volontaire, ou comme pour toute suggestion, la décision est prise d'avance ?  ::ninja:: 

Si j'y vais, j'emmène Lee Tchii avec moi, je la met au département Living Story.

----------


## olih

> Je peux me porter volontaire, ou comme pour toute suggestion, la décision est prise d'avance ? 
> 
> Si j'y vais, j'emmène Lee Tchii avec moi, je la met au département Living Story.


 Tant que tu ne mets pas maderone au département armes légendaires...  :tired:

----------


## Maximelene

Je suis pas *si* stupide, quand même.

Je met Maderone au département "design des armures".  ::ninja::

----------


## Lee Tchii

> Si j'y vais, j'emmène Lee Tchii avec moi, je la met au département Living Story.


D'accord, mais je veux aussi la main sur l'histoire globale  ::o: 
En fait, souvent, ils ont pas mal de bonnes idées, le soucis c'est la mise en valeur ou l'application de ces idées ...

----------


## Maximelene

> D'accord, mais je veux aussi la main sur l'histoire globale


Je vois ça avec la RH. On vous rappellera.

----------


## tibere

plus que 83 370 fichiers à télécharger ^^ ça y'est j'ai recupe un pc...serais là lundi adonc ;o)

----------


## Forza Limouzi

Troma prend sa retraite de Vizuh, n'hésitez pas à laisser un petit mot les joueurs 3W pour le remercier de ses efforts si ce n'est déjà fait, ça lui fera plaisir.  ::): 

http://www.grandcross.fr/adieu-vizunah/#comments

----------


## Ptit gras

Et pour les RAIDeux on discute de la date de réunion future sur fofo GC  ::):

----------


## Zepolak

Si vous lisez ce message, que vous vous intéressez même sporadiquement au RvR, que vous n'avez pas entendu parlé de "MP à envoyer à Zepolak", prière de chopper quelqu'un en jeu pour avoir l'explication (ou m'envoyer un MP de questionnement) et éventuellement de m'envoyer un MP avant lundi (demain) 12:00 (midi).

----------


## Lanilor

Pour les canards intéressés par les soirées en RAID, on fait une réunion pour évoquer son avenir mercredi à 21H.

----------


## Zepolak

> Si vous lisez ce message, que vous vous intéressez même sporadiquement au RvR, que vous n'avez pas entendu parlé de "MP à envoyer à Zepolak", prière de chopper quelqu'un en jeu pour avoir l'explication (ou m'envoyer un MP de questionnement) et éventuellement de m'envoyer un MP avant lundi (demain) 12:00 (midi).


J'ai eu des news qui disent "c'est bon et on vous tient au courant. C'est pas trop la peine de demander quand, ça viendra en temps et en heure..."

----------


## Korbeil

> J'ai eu des news qui disent "c'est bon et on vous tient au courant. C'est pas trop la peine de demander quand, ça viendra en temps et en heure..."


Bah ça a été rapide !

----------


## Ptit gras

Topic RAID 2014 créé sur le forum GC.

----------


## Zepolak

Reparti comme en l'an 40 !

----------


## Ptit gras

Note à tous les canards : on recherche quelques joueurs pour compléter notre effectif. 
Les seules contraintes sont un build imposé et avoir envie d'ajuster sa classe jouée en fonction des demandes de la soirée (ou alors comme Zepo vous dites que vous avez une seule classe).

----------


## tibere

Je me permet, mais y'a un joueur CPC dont le pseudo commence par O et fini par H que j'aimerais bien voir avec nous dans le raid, a cause que son tableau-map (avec les noms des camps !!!) il est vraiment bien, et aussi à cause que je pense qu'il joue bien..
 j'dis ça, j'dis rien hein !!!!

----------


## Lanilor

> Je me permet, mais y'a un joueur CPC dont le pseudo commence par O et fini par H que j'aimerais bien voir avec nous dans le raid, a cause que son tableau-map (avec les noms des camps !!!) il est vraiment bien, et aussi à cause que je pense qu'il joue bien..
>  j'dis ça, j'dis rien hein !!!!


+1  ::ninja::

----------


## olih

:tired:  Je me sens visé et je ne sais pas pourquoi  :tired: .
:fuitencourant:

----------


## purEcontact

> et aussi à cause que je pense qu'il joue bien..


Tu penses mal !  ::trollface::

----------


## Ptit gras

Ô purEcontactH rejoins nous !

----------


## Bartinoob

> Je me permet, mais y'a un joueur CPC dont le pseudo commence par O et fini par H que j'aimerais bien voir avec nous dans le raid, a cause que son tableau-map (avec les noms des camps !!!) il est vraiment bien


C'est pas faux.




> et aussi à cause que je pense qu'il joue bien...


Faudra le trainer en spvp le mardi pour qu'il se fasse un peu d'xp, bon courage !  ::ninja::

----------


## Voodoo EngeO

Mais moi je croyais que celui-ci, celui dont le nom est tu, avait déjà rejoint les Raid! (son nom n'est pas Tu, mais son nom est tu. Suivez un peu) :tired:

----------


## olih

Ça devient malsain ici  :tired:

----------


## Bartinoob

Faut pas tout ramener à toi même hein, y a de bonnes chances qu'ils parlent de ...





Ouais non en fait t'as raison, fuis  ::ninja::

----------


## Maderone

Pourquoi ils veulent tant que tu les rejoignes ?

----------


## tibere

Mais fuit pas comme ça !!
on veux juste t'obliger à changer de build, à scout toute la soirée pendant qu'on jouent et  à up avec tes propres fonds !!! 

plus sérieusement il a été évoqué pendant cette réunion, de programmer un soir de formation pose/et spot de pose en fonction de la structure. 
Soirée qui se ferait après le tintouin  Noel/nouvel an.
Soirée qui s’adresserait à tout canards ou barbares voulant connaitre le minimum des poses def qui d'une tour, d'un fort ou d'une garni.
Soirée que Lani penserait qu'elle serait bien placée en la greffant sur le fort canard.
Soirée animé par Tygra.

---------- Post added at 12h47 ---------- Previous post was at 12h46 ----------

non mais maderone on te veux aussi , j'allais faire un post d'ailleurs....

----------


## Maderone

> non mais maderone on te veux aussi , j'allais faire un post d'ailleurs....


Oui je sais, Tygra me supplie à genoux à chaque fois que je me co...
Vous êtes tellement en manque de gens ?

----------


## purEcontact

Et cette soirée, elle se ferait le mardi ou le samedi ?  :tired:

----------


## tibere

nan c'est qu'on t'm mado....;o)
On a même une tite carotte spécial pour toi, c'est un entrainement spvp entre raideux , heu sais plus le soir qu'on à dit déjà, histoire de perfectionner nos persos.
 Là quand même t'as un peu la babine ou à peine ?

---------- Post added at 13h09 ---------- Previous post was at 13h03 ----------




> Et cette soirée, elle se ferait le mardi ou le samedi ?


 bah je croyais avoir marqué qu' elle se ferait quand y'a le fort CPC qui pique...le vendredi.
mais dépends de comme ça arrangent les gens que ça intéresse en fait.

----------


## Maderone

> Là quand même t'as un peu la babine ou à peine ?


Ouais un peu  ::P:

----------


## Lanilor

Ca serait sans doute sur certains mardi pour le spvp. Je ferai un poste pour en parler.

----------


## Bartinoob

Pour les classes, ça serait fixe ? Parce que je suis du genre à me connecter chaque jour sur un perso différent, donc je voudrais savoir si y a moyen de jouer aux chaises musicales ou c'est plutôt une compo qui bouge pas ?

----------


## Ptit gras

> plutôt une compo qui bouge pas


Mais chaque soir faut adapter en fonction de qui vient ou pas.

----------


## Bartinoob

Ok, bah j'ai du guard/war/necro/mesmer avec du stuff pvt donc je devrais pouvoir compléter un peu  ::P:

----------


## Ptit gras

Sauf qu'on est pas stuff pvt  ::P:

----------


## Charmide

Fais gaffe parce que si vous êtes en berserker/céleste, je reviens.  ::ninja::

----------


## Maderone

Ca à l'air bien compliqué quand même...
Et pour voleur, y'a un build intéressant à jouer ? Parce que le spé venin, c'est bien chiant.

----------


## Ptit gras

De toutes façons on a qu'une place de voleur chez nous, donc que ça soit toi ou les revenants Caf'/Charmido faudra apprendre une classe utile.

@Charmido : c'est presque ça en effet  ::P:

----------


## Charmide

Faut avoir envie de grinder des trucs supplémentaires jusqu'au 80 déjà  :Emo: 

Mais bon, c'est déjà sympa de voir que le build a évolué, et dans ce sens là.

----------


## Ptit gras

Ben on s'est dit que c'était con de mourir en 50 secondes quand on pouvait faire la même chose en 5 secondes  ::P:

----------


## Bartinoob

M'en fout, toutes mes classes ont du zerk aussi  :tired:

----------


## Charmide

> Ben on s'est dit que c'était con de mourir en 50 secondes quand on pouvait faire la même chose en 5 secondes


Ouais, je vois le genre. Avec un peu de travail et d'optimisation, ça peut se descendre à 2 ou 3. 

Malheureusement j'ai jamais compris comment Caf avait réussi à aller chercher le 0  ::o:

----------


## tibere

> Ok, bah j'ai du guard/war/necro/mesmer avec du stuff pvt donc je devrais pouvoir compléter un peu


necro.... necro    : ::wub::  ::wub::

----------


## Caf

> Ouais, je vois le genre. Avec un peu de travail et d'optimisation, ça peut se descendre à 2 ou 3. 
> 
> Malheureusement j'ai jamais compris comment Caf avait réussi à aller chercher le 0


T'es encore vivant en fait, bordel mais si Charmide revient, je serai dans l’obligation de faire de même !  ::cry:: 

T TRO 1 TARBA TWA  ::(:

----------


## olih

Certaines personnes font un prosélitisme appuyé pour le raid  :tired:  :aregardésesmailsingame:
 ::ninja::

----------


## Ptit gras

Heureusement que je m'occupe pas du recrutement en interne, lécher les bottes de Maderone c'est pas bon pour son estime de lui même  ::trollface::

----------


## tibere

ça marche chez vous le forum GC ?

----------


## Ptit gras

Niet, c'est la faute à Panda.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> ça marche chez vous le forum GC ?


Le nouveau serveur est victime d'un ddos.
Ils ont bossé dessus cette nuit.
Va falloir attendre un peu.

----------


## olih

Sur la beta  ::trollface:: .
Regardez bien les numéro à coté des maps 

Spoiler Alert! 


c'est le nombre de joueur en attente.

----------


## Nessou

Tu parles du 2nd screen en bas à gauche ?
Pas mal !  ::o:

----------


## ivanoff

c'est bien mais ce sera aussi déprimant quand on verra le nombre de joueur en attente lors des primes  ::cry::

----------


## olih

> Tu parles du 2nd screen en bas à gauche ?
> Pas mal !


L'autre screen, c'est quand t'es en  attente pour une map, t'as le nombre de joueur avant toi.

----------


## tibere

c une rude bonne nouvelle de connaitre sa place en file !!
ça permet d'anticiper, de calculer sa dispo pour faire tel ou tel trucs avant de proc.

----------


## Maderone

> c'est bien mais ce sera aussi déprimant quand on verra le nombre de joueur en attente lors des primes


Bah au moins tu seras pas entrain d'attendre comme un con pendant 3h en te disant que dans 15 minutes tu seras peut être rentré.

----------


## Tygra

Le nombre de joueurs en attente =/= le nombre de joueurs qui vont rentrer avant toi.

Ou alors jme gourre ?
Parce que bon, dire qu'il y a 200 pignoufs dans la queue, ça aide à pas grand chose vu comme le système est aléatoire ...

----------


## Vroum

C'est censé être du pur fifo maintenant (enfin sur Eotm).

----------


## Zepolak

http://forum.grandcross.fr/index.php?topic=2088.0

Est-ce qu'il y a des gens qui veulent apprendre aux autres comment jouer certaiens classes ?

On m'a demandé si y a des "maîtres de classe" dans CPC ?  ::happy2::

----------


## olih

> http://forum.grandcross.fr/index.php?topic=2088.0
> 
> Est-ce qu'il y a des gens qui veulent apprendre aux autres comment jouer certaiens classes ?
> 
> On m'a demandé si y a des *"maîtres de classe*" dans CPC ?


 Les fous, faut leur envoyer wizi et sephil (et maderone  ::trollface:: ) ::o:

----------


## ergonomic

> http://forum.grandcross.fr/index.php?topic=2088.0
> 
> Est-ce qu'il y a des gens qui veulent apprendre aux autres comment jouer certaiens classes ?
> 
> On m'a demandé si y a des "maîtres de classe" dans CPC ?


Je suis un fou sur toutes les classes (surtout chasseur de sanglier à cloche pieds). 
Nan sinon je connais entre pas trop mal et très bien toutes les classes en mcm. 
Oui j'ai les 8 professions lvl 80 et équipées merci l'artisanat hehe.

Une formation lootage de precu par Olih de prévue sinon ?  ::P:

----------


## Sephil

> Les fous, faut leur envoyer wizi et sephil (et maderone )


Je pense que niveau formation elem spé bus, y a bien meilleur conseil que moi.  ::o:

----------


## Maderone

> Les fous, faut leur envoyer wizi et sephil (et maderone )


Ouais enfin, moi je connais que le spvp... Je pense pas être d'une quelconque utilité pour les gens en RvR. C'est des builds différents, des rôles différents. Et je pense que Sephil peut conseiller les voleurs, il connait toutes les classes !

----------


## Ptit gras

ça va, je suis maître de classe Elem, ça limite pas trop à l'entrée on dirait  ::trollface::

----------


## tibere

Les changements de GC pour ceux qui ont pas encore vu...

----------


## Zepolak

Pour ce soir, une ou deux complications.
Les droits du TS ont apparemment été reset unilatéralement par Len Ny (modos, commandants et black list notamment, bref, tout le travail des gens jusqu'à présent), propriétaire du TS.

Cette personne était apparu pour sauver le TS Vizunah des multiples DDOS qu'elle prenait à une époque ; solution qu'il a développé et qu'il vend depuis, tout en ayant eu des relations compliquées avec certains de ceux balançant les attaques (il faisait parti de la même équipe de hackers). 

Coïncidence pour le moins étrange et comme vous pouvez le constater, le site GC est offline peu après que les droits TS ont été supprimés.

----------


## Maximelene

Donc le mec, pote avec des hackers, vend une solution de protection contre ces mêmes hackers ?  ::huh::

----------


## Mr Slurp

> Donc le mec, pote avec des hackers, vend une solution de protection contre ces mêmes hackers ?


Il à juste trouvé un bon endroit pour faire des tests de sa solution "grandeur nature"  ::ninja::

----------


## Maximelene

Il a surtout trouvé un bon filon, et de bons pigeons.  ::P:

----------


## Zepolak

Bah, elle nous était offerte gracieusement et on avait pas les moyens (300 euros/mois) de s'en payer une chez OVH ou ailleurs. La décision est prise de façon assez simple.

----------


## Maximelene

Ah, je croyais que vous l'aviez payée.

Au temps pour moi. ^^

----------


## Mr Slurp

> Bah, elle nous était offerte gracieusement et on avait pas les moyens (300 euros/mois) de s'en payer une chez OVH ou ailleurs. La décision est prise de façon assez simple.



Pour info, il depuis septembre dernier chez OVH tout les types de serveur dédié (même kimsufi) bénéficient d'une système anti DDOS inclu de base dans les offres, des fois que ça puisse vous servir.

----------


## Zepolak

> Pour info, il depuis septembre dernier chez OVH tout les types de serveur dédié (même kimsufi) bénéficient d'une système anti DDOS inclu de base dans les offres, des fois que ça puisse vous servir.


Ah il me semblait que ça avait été temporaire... À voir. J'avoue que je ne touche pas tellement à tout ça.

Le truc principal, c'est que la protection doit être de la classe qui permet le maintien du service pendant le DDOS. Normalement, ça, ça coûte cher.

----------


## Mr Slurp

> Ah il me semblait que ça avait été temporaire... À voir. J'avoue que je ne touche pas tellement à tout ça.
> 
> Le truc principal, c'est que la protection doit être de la classe qui permet le maintien du service pendant le DDOS. Normalement, ça, ça coûte cher.


Ah par contre je ne sais pas si leur niveau de protection DDOS est capable de faire ça.
D'après leurs docs, il semblerai que ce soit le cas (ils semblent appeler ça là "Mitigation"):
- http://www.ovh.com/fr/anti-ddos/
- http://www.ovh.com/fr/anti-ddos/mitigation.xml

Après je ne sais pas ce que ça vaut ni le moyens dont dispose GC

----------


## Ptit gras

> le moyens dont dispose GC


Bonne volonté, esprit d'équipe,...comment ça on peut rien acheter avec ?  ::P:

----------


## Tygra

Je crois surtout que les solutions anti-DDOS "de base" se sont montrées très largement inefficaces.

----------


## Tigermilk

Désolé de mon départ au milieu de la soirée hier soir, ma copine s'est lancé dans un bon drama... 

Sinon j'avais pas fait de McM depuis 1 mois ou 2, et me suis bien marré malgré les bus adverses.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Depuis le temps que je dis qu'on ne devrait recruter que des célibataires chômeurs et pas en dessous de 12000 points de succès  ::ninja::

----------


## Ptit gras

Il nous faudrait un fumeur de plus pour scouter aussi  ::P:

----------


## Zepolak

> Il nous faudrait un fumeur de plus pour scouter aussi


Après, la situation hier soir était assez dramatique : personne pour scouter quand demandé par le lead PU en chan sur le TS VS ou en carte, mais y avait quand même des personnes qui le faisaient (de mémoire, au moins Vincette) donc c'était bizarre. 
Même constat donné par Arma : l'après-midi a été fantastique de défonçage de gros vilains adverses mais il avait leadé sans avoir de scout sur les structures.

La soirée s'est amélioré après que tu sois parti Ptit Gras  ::'(: 
Notamment, le lead a temporisé un peu et s'est enfin à un moment retrouvé avec assez de Vizunien pour que notre tag ne pose plus problème et qu'on ne nous demande pas de venir faire un monoblob. Y avait aussi une incompréhension de notre teambuild : ils pensaient qu'on est full CaC et ils manquaient de CaC.

----------


## Ptit gras

C'est sympa pour nous qu'ils imaginent qu'on est GCK  :Cigare: 

J'avais des soucis de connexion en plus du lag de map, ça aurait été difficile quand même.
J'espère qu'on sera tout aussi nombreux mercredi parce que j'ai vraiment envie de casser du moche  ::'(:

----------


## Tigermilk

> Y avait aussi une incompréhension de notre teambuild : ils pensaient qu'on est full CaC et ils manquaient de CaC.


D'ailleurs on manque de quelle classe en général ? Necro ? Gardien ? War ? autre ?

J'ai repris mon necro hier après un gros fail avec mon war (qui est plutot orienté PVE), mais je suis pas sur d'etre opti avec les derniers templates et le sexy stuff qui va bien.

----------


## Sephil

> Depuis le temps que je dis qu'on ne devrait recruter que des célibataires chômeurs et pas en dessous de 12000 points de succès


 On devrait te kicker immédiatement dans ce cas !  ::o:

----------


## Beanna

> D'ailleurs on manque de quelle classe en général ? Necro ? Gardien ? War ? autre ?


Ce dernier mois on a eu chaque soir entre 2 et 5 guerriers ainsi qu'une majorité de gardiens (3-6 selon les soirées) donc une grosse cellule CàC qui compose les deux tiers du raid. 
De mémoire seulement 1 à 3 élems et rarement un nécro. Un seul mesmer, toujours Rosetta. Ah et puis j'oubliais Hunt en rôdeur. 

Vu d'ici je pense que Tygra aimerait pouvoir remplacer un guerrier ou un gardien pour un nécro de temps en temps.

----------


## Tigermilk

> Ce dernier mois on a eu chaque soir entre 2 et 5 guerriers ainsi qu'une majorité de gardiens (3-6 selon les soirées) donc une grosse cellule CàC qui compose les deux tiers du raid. 
> De mémoire seulement 1 à 3 élems et rarement un nécro. Un seul mesmer, toujours Rosetta. Ah et puis j'oubliais Hunt en rôdeur. 
> 
> Vu d'ici je pense que Tygra aimerait pouvoir remplacer un guerrier ou un gardien pour un nécro de temps en temps.


Je vais theorycraft necro McM alors !

----------


## ergonomic

bah je suis en roue de secours avec tous les persos dispo (j'ai même un rodeur pour dire...). Je crois avoir fait mon premier raid RAID sur mon nécro  :;):

----------


## Tygra

> Je vais theorycraft necro McM alors !


A priori c'est déjà fait !  :;): 
Peut être que je viendrai demain soir ... ça fait longtemps.

----------


## Ptit gras

Pendant mes vacances je repasserais en mode recherches/modifs sur la compo mais l'idéal c'est d'avoir des gens qui peuvent jouer soit un CaC soit un ranged comme ça on adapte.
Et dans les ranged en effet les necros sont rares (quoique on a plusieurs RAID qui peuvent reroll maintenant) et l'envout est presque dépendant de Rosetta. En bref plus ta palette est large mieux on est, sachant qu'il n'y a presque plus de file.

----------


## Tigermilk

> sachant qu'il n'y a presque plus de file.


Jusqu'à la saison 2, tkt pas ca va revenir !

----------


## Zepolak

> Jusqu'à la saison 2, tkt pas ca va revenir !


Je pense franchement que non. La saison 2 commence quand TESO commence. On peut dire ce qu'on veut mais ça draînera des joueurs. De tous les serveurs.

Ce qui est chouette, c'est qu'on a un vrai savoir-faire de jeu en petit comité sur VS contrairement à ce que pensent nos adversaires.

On va faire des chocapics !

----------


## Vroum

Courage, avec Teso on aura plus de rôdeur.  ::ninja:: 
Et un peu moins de gardiens aussi.

----------


## Beanna

L'espace d'une poignée de semaines avant que tout le monde revienne, oui !

----------


## purEcontact

> L'espace d'une poignée de minutes avant que tout le monde revienne, oui !


Je pense que c'est plus juste  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Ptit gras

C'est un fake ta signature ?  :tired:

----------


## purEcontact

Bah tu cliques et tu te rends compte que... non.

----------


## Wizi

Je propose le dress code suivant pour vendredi :

----------


## Zepolak

Je pense que je vais lever le pied ce vendredi, surtout que si on veut chopper la seconde place, faudra se donner ce soir  ::):

----------


## Lee Tchii

> Je propose le dress code suivant pour vendredi


I love it :3

----------


## Ptit gras

Quaggan noir > all.

----------


## tibere

Un big up a tout les cpc qui ont suivi zepo ce soir pour qu'on repasse second....y' avait même mad c'est dire !



Spoiler Alert! 



(il faut que vous sachiez  que zepo a de grave problème en ce moment et votre soutiens là sans doute beaucoup...soutenu ! )

----------


## purEcontact

Perso j'ai encore mes finisher dolyak.
La gloire, ça se conserve !  ::ninja::

----------


## Zepolak

> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> 
> (il faut que vous sachiez  que zepo a de grave problème en ce moment et votre soutiens là sans doute beaucoup...soutenu ! )


 ::o: 
Heureusement que tu as écris ça, j'avais oublié ! Du coup j'aurais oublié de le faire fuire et il m'aurait encore réveillé au milieu de la nuit...

Oui y a un machin qui arrive à rentrer dans mon appart subrepticement  :tired:

----------


## purEcontact

C'est pas faux.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Une fille ?
Un chat ?
Un enfant ?
Balancez quoi  ::o:

----------


## Zepolak

> Un chat ?


Bingo.
Je note les deux aures réponses et ne sait pas quoi en penser...

----------


## Lee Tchii

De l'humour Zepo  ::trollface::  c'est de l'humour !

----------


## ergonomic

peut importe lequel c'est faut balancer par la fenêtre. T'as un appart' open bar en fait ? Si on vient te voir on peut rentrer sans que tu nous y invite ? (intéressant à savoir héhé)

----------


## tibere

Réunion des RAID le lundi qui arrive,  24/03/14 à 21h30.
TS chan Barbarian.

Il s'agira de savoir ou on va pour la league 2,0, les objectifs qu'on se donne, les leads dont on dispose dans le club, se recompter un brin, et voir si on a envie de refaire des groupes fixe /non-fixe. 

Viendez les RAIDEUX !!
(on fera en sorte que ça s’éternise pas comme réunion)

----------


## Maderone

La voix de la vidéo me rappelle quelqu'un...  ::ninja::

----------


## Beanna

Ce matin j'ai reçu un appel pour me faire savoir que le cours que je devais donner lundi soir de 18h à 22h était repoussé. J'avais totalement oublié ce cours et surtout qu'il me ferait louper la réunion.  ::w00t:: 
Heureusement maintenant je suis libre ce lundi soir !

----------


## Lee Tchii

Je ne sais pas ce qui me sidère le plus ...
Un cours de 4 heures ...
Un cours de 4 heures qui commence à 18 heures ...
Des professeurs qui oublient leurs cours ...

----------


## Maximelene

Ce mec est une branque...

----------


## Beanna

C'est un petit module sur After Effect que je donne à une classe de BTS après leurs cours de la journée pour les aider à préparer leur examen. Je suis pas prof !

----------


## Ptit gras

Tous des tocards ces profs.

----------


## Maximelene

> Je suis pas prof !


Non, mais t'es quand même une branque.

----------


## purEcontact

> La voix de la vidéo me rappelle quelqu'un...


Si on pouvait éviter de poster cette vidéo partout  ::sad:: .

----------


## Lee Tchii

Vu que le but *EST* de faire de la publicité, mon pauvre, tu vas souffrir  ::ninja:: 
Et je compatis parce que je déteste entendre ma voix. Surtout quand je râle après Maderone.

----------


## Beanna

> Et je compatis parce que je déteste entendre ma voix. Surtout quand je râle après Maderone.


Huehuehuehuehuehuehuehue  ::trollface::

----------


## Maderone

Moi aussi je déteste ta voix quand tu me râles dessus  :tired:

----------


## ivanoff

> Moi aussi je déteste ta *ma* voix quand tu *je* me râles dessus


Fixed  ::ninja::

----------


## Beanna

Ergo, Tigrou, nous avons maintenant un accès à la section Classes sur le forum GC (encore en partie cachée) afin d'y créer les guides qui seront sticky avant sa sortie. Muan aimerait pouvoir rendre la section visible dès demain donc balancez tout ce que vous avez !

----------


## Ptit gras

En rentrant chez moi je m'en occupe. Il nous les mettra en sticky ?

----------


## Beanna

Les guides seront en sticky oui. Et Muan nous a mis modérateurs de la section afin de contrôler "l'ordre" sur la section à son lancement, épingler les guides, déplacer des topics qui seraient crées dans la mauvaise section, etc. le temps que les gens s'habituent au fonctionnement des sous-sections.

----------


## tibere

petit up.....pour la réunion RAID sur la league 2,0, ce soir a 21h30 ..

----------


## ds108j

Merci aux gens qui m'ont accompagné pour mon baptême WvW hier soir ! 
C'était cool, surtout pour l'aide que vous m'avez apporté !

----------


## tibere

On laisse jamais tomber un nécro !!

----------


## Skiant

> On laisse jamais tomber un nécro !!


Ok. J'arrive.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Bon retour parmi les coins !

----------


## tibere

*Appel aux armes*

----------


## Gwenn

> Le sujet ou la section que vous recherchez à l'air d'être manquant ou inaccessible pour vous.


Y'a moyen qu'on m'accorde les accès ?
J'ai le même identifiant sur les deux forums.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Y'a moyen qu'on m'accorde les accès ?
> J'ai le même identifiant sur les deux forums.


Pour obtenir l'accès, il faut que tu aille en McM et sur le TS Vizunah.
Là, lors de la vérification, les droits correspondants te seront attribués (selon la personne qui s'occupe des vérifs)

----------


## ds108j

C'est pas lourd du tout pour l'inscription.
(même si je comprends qu'ils soient frileux)

Je voulais consulter les guides, mais tant pis.

----------


## Tygra

Vous pouvez toujours m'envoyer un PM avec votre profil sur le forum GC, je peux essayer de faire passer ça par les autorités compétentes  :;):

----------


## ds108j

Forum Grand Cross ? Mais faut s'inscrire sur combien de forums pour pouvoir consulter ces guides ???  ::wacko::

----------


## Skiant

> Forum Grand Cross ? Mais faut s'inscrire sur combien de forums pour pouvoir consulter ces guides ???


Un seul, le forum GC.

----------


## Beanna

Pour jouer en McM tu as *obligation* d'être sur TS avec ton commandant afin de suivre ses directives. Pour profiter du TS McM tu dois prouver ton appartenance au serveur Vizunah afin d'être "vérifié" (mesure anti-espionnage). 
Pour consulter la section réservée aux Vizuniens sur le forum GC (celle qui contient les guides et les stratégies propres au serveur) tu dois attester de ton statu "vérifié" sur le TS pour prouver que tu es bien un joueur McM de Vizunah. 

Au final ça ne prend que 2 minutes de se connecter au TS, rejoindre un chan de vérification et demander dans la foulée les deux accès.  :;): 
En plus tu as de la chance, il y a parmi CPC plusieurs vérificateurs assermentés du TS (dont moi) pour te faire une vérification éclair sur le chan guilde !

----------


## ds108j

Bon ben il me faut réinstaller TS, le reconfigurer, demander l'adresse du serveur aux canards, me pointer en WvW, attendre dans le chan correspondant à la map, puis gueuler sur le chan guilde pour qu'on vienne me valider si j'ai bien compris ?

 ::P:

----------


## revanwolf

> Bon ben il me faut réinstaller TS, le reconfigurer, demander l'adresse du serveur aux canards, me pointer en WvW, attendre dans le chan correspondant à la map, puis gueuler sur le chan guilde map pour qu'on vienne me valider si j'ai bien compris ?

----------


## Beanna

Guilde ça marche aussi, on est plusieurs à pouvoir lui faire la vérif chez CPC !

----------


## purEcontact

Je me souviens de l'année dernière, quand je trollais pendant la ligue et qu'on me disait "oh purecon, franchement c'est pas cool de troll en /map".
Bah j'ai trouvé bien pire que moi... :



Ce mec est-il vraiment sérieux ?
J'veux dire, c'est sensé être un leader 3W, un mec dont la parole a un minimum d'impact sur les joueurs en RvR.
Du coup, plus tôt dans la soirée, je disais que je pensais que ça allait s'arranger jeudi / vendredi et qu'on repasserait devant mais avec des leads comme lui, j'ai de très très gros doute.

----------


## Beanna

Félicitation, tu viens de faire connaissance avec la petite personne qui à elle seule tourmente Vizunah depuis 3 mois et est en passe de faire migrer GHO et Meta après avoir déjà poussé les LNM dehors, entre autres très nombreuses migrations et arrêts "pour fuir le Zélégant comme la peste". Oui, il y a des poisons terribles dans cette communauté. Et non, on ne peut pas payer un tueur à gage avec des gemmes.

----------


## purEcontact

Je pense que je vais passer ma ligue sur la lisière des brumes et aller en RvR tard (genre entre 4h et 5h du mat) pour faire mes puzzles.
Qu'on finisse premier ou dernier, ça changera finalement pas grand chose à la récompense (pour un skin...).

J'ai absolument pas confiance dans les leads que ce soit zelegant ou bibi, du coup je les suis pas.
Je ne sais pas si je suis le seul à réagir comme ça, mais ça m'étonnerait.
Du coup, des leads pu qui arrivent pas à fédérer des pu, ça la fout un peu mal.

----------


## Ptit gras

Les gens dans ton cas se sont pour la plupart barrés du serveur en fait  ::P:

----------


## purEcontact

Je sais que c'est une invitation à me barrer mais je reste moi monsieur !  ::P: .

----------


## Ptit gras

Et merde  ::P:

----------


## purEcontact

Le retour de bâton de la ligue 1 fait assez mal.
Quelque part, fallait s'y attendre : on a passé toute la ligue 1 à focus un adversaire et à profiter de chaque mouvement du 3eme pour prendre le dessus sur le focus.
Là, c'est SFR qui fait pareil.

----------


## Vroum

Et encore on s'en sort pas trop mal pour l'instant sachant qu'on est le plus faible des trois.

----------


## purEcontact

Les leaders sur lesquels je suis tombé sont pas exceptionnels.
Bon, on me dit que je suis pas vraiment tombé sur les meilleurs : Zélégant, Bibi, Daft punk (sur cbe) et un dont j'ai oublié le nom.
Le premier, j'vais rien rajouter :x. Le second et le troisième, j'arrive pas à comprendre où ils vont avec leur strat et le dernier faisait sa diva du genre "si vous venez pas sur moi dans la minute, je leave et vous vous démerdez".
Bon, je suis quand même tombé sur Casseur de Nez (qui fait vraiment ce qu'il peut pour limiter la casse entre 5h et 8h), Thor et un autre qui remontait un peu le niveau.

Ah ! Et on a ninja baie à 6 pendant que thor prenait garni sur PF.
On s'est retrouvé avec les 3 forts et la map PF presque toute bleue l'espace d'un (court) instant !

----------


## olih

Et le pure qui ne croyait pas qu'on pouvait ninja baie à 6  ::ninja::

----------


## Ptit gras

En fait t'as eu à faire à la nouvelle élite de Vizunah, "l'entente", sauf pour Casseur et Thor qui sont des GC.
Mais GC est mort, vive GC !
Le serveur va droit dans le mur.

----------


## tibere

ouais aurora androvia ( casseur de nez) à vraiment fait un chouette boulot cette nuit, putain que c'est agréable de suivre des déplacements /décisions logiques....et même si la masse des suiveurs fait pas masse, il arrive a def partout en courant partout...

----------


## Skiant

> En fait t'as eu à faire à la nouvelle élite de Vizunah, "l'entente", sauf pour Casseur et Bibi qui sont des GC.
> Mais GC est mort, vive GC !
> Le serveur va droit dans le mur.

----------


## Sephil

> Et le pure qui ne croyait pas qu'on pouvait ninja baie à 6


 Quel homme de peu de foi ce purecon !
On a ninja une baie à 2 avec Nessou l'autre jour !  ::ninja::

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Toute façon, vous batterez jamais le ninja garni T3 SFR en prime avec 3 canards et un golem alpha et railgar qui nous traite de menteurs.

----------


## Charmide

:Cigare:

----------


## Ptit gras

C'était la dreamteam Caf/Charmido/Tatsu ?

----------


## Charmide

Je peux me tromper parce que c'est vieux et que j'ai perdu un certain nombre de neurones depuis, mais j'ai un doute sur le fait que c'était Caf le troisième. 
(ça avait été un succès en plus, donc ça serait assez peu logique  ::o: )

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Je peux me tromper parce que c'est vieux et que j'ai perdu un certain nombre de neurones depuis, mais j'ai un doute sur le fait que c'était Caf le troisième. 
> (ça avait été un succès en plus, donc ça serait assez peu logique )


C'était pas caf le troisième, c'était elschizo (pas sur de l'orthographe)

----------


## Charmide

Aaah oui, aka Elespada aussi. Ça me rappelle les amabilités lancées à Railgar entre le moment où il nous traitait effectibement de menteurs et celui où il daignait enfin se déplacer  ::lol::

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Impossible de retrouver les screens dans mon dossier. J'en ai trop fait ^^;

----------


## purEcontact

Je viens de comprendre le système de rencontre de la deuxième saison et c'est à la fois complètement con et plutôt cool.

Complètement con parce que, sans trop me planter, je pense qu'on va retrouver le match up qu'on a en ce moment une semaine sur 2.
Plutôt cool parce qu'une semaine sur deux, on pourra faire l'exploration des maps RvR sans trop se fouler.

Si ça bouge pas trop, la semaine prochaine on tombe sur Kodash (voir Elona) et Roche de l'augure.

----------


## Skiant

Putain, les leads pickups qui s'attendent à ce que tout le monde soit aussi réactif qu'un raid guilde sur-entraîné, c'est grave relou.

_« Allez on va attendre les retardataires on est partis dans cinq, quatre, troidehun c'est parti gogogogo si vous êtes derrières vous êtes trop lents. »_
_« On impacte dans trois, deux, un, impact impact impact non en fait on TP si vous êtes en combat vous aviez qu'à écouter »_
_« Allez vous me buildez ces dix armes de siège en instant ah on s'est pris une vachette mais pourquoi c'est pas déjà build vous êtes des grosses merdes »_

J'ai switché de map, je suis tombé sur un Meta qui leadait détendu du slip en faisant des vannes, j'ai enfin eu l'impression d'avoir des gens qui ont compris que c'était un jeu vidéo et ça m'a fait un bien fou.

----------


## ergonomic

En fait pure tu sais il en reste pas bcp des lead qui savent bien lead...

Parait que chez riverside ya des mec qui te prennent un T3 en prime aussi en ce moment. Une histoire de flyhack un truc comme ça et anet s'en fiche

----------


## Beanna

Ouep, ça fait des mois et des mois que sur PF c'est la mode du flyhack. Chaque fois qu'on les a rencontré depuis le début de l'année il y a eu de plaintes pour flyhack et moult reports mais jamais de punition (j'en avais mis 2 en FL, j'ai surveillé pendant 2 semaines et ils ont jamais été ban) ni de retours de Anet sur d'éventuelles mesures malgré une pléiade de topics pour soulever la question des hacks/cheats en WvW. Me semble également qu'on a eu droit à du flyhack chez Kodash et Mer de Jade.

----------


## Leybi

Ouais cet aprem vers 13-14h, c'était infernal les flyhacks. On s'est fait reset escarp et colline (T2 ou T3 ?), heureusement certains ont pu arriver à temps pour Garni mais c'était juste. Le vrai truc qui fâche c'est que c'est pas un incident isolé, il y a un groupe de PF qui font ça en boucle et changent de map dès qu'il y a un peu de résistance.

Je ne sais pas si on est particulièrement visé ou si SFR s'en prend aussi, mais je ne les vois pas s'arrêter. Ca va être l'enfer à chaque matchup contre PF.

----------


## revanwolf

Si vous avez l'occasion de filmer un de ces flyhack,envoyez la chez anet : exploits@arena.net ou Exploits@GuildWars2.com sachant qu'il n'est plus possible de le report dans le jeu.

----------


## purEcontact

Je sens que je vais commencer une liste quand je vois ça :

Repos du marin :
*Kylex.5962* : Flyhack Etheron T2, entre 0:45 et 1:00 mardi matin.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Cheater Details :

Character  Name : Wannabe Mesmer Kylex
Account ID : Kylex.5962
Server : Seafarer's Rest
Guild Name : Leeet
Guild Tag : Hax

----------


## purEcontact

Quand on demande les prédictions pour la ligue OR [EU] :




> 1) Cheater #1
> 2) Cheater #2
> 3) Legit #1
> 4) Legit #2
> 5) Legit #3 
> 6) Random Looser #1
> 7) Random Looser #2
> 8) PvE only pop server #1
> 9) PvE only pop serveur #2

----------


## Zepolak

Je sais pas ce que vous en dites, mais je pense que y a de l'idée dans le fait de faire entrer CPC et peut-être d'autres guildes qui partagent le même état d'esprit en résistance. 
Une résistance aux cons. (Pardon pour l'expression)

----------


## Bartinoob

Zepo qui dit des gros mots, zepo qui en a gros. 

Je vais éviter de parler pour les autres, mais je me tamponne sévère de cette ligue parce que j'ai pas envie de jouer avec les mecs qui ont ruiné le serveur. J'ai fait que du roam en fronta et un peu de karmatrain sur la lisière, je me suis presque senti sale quand j'ai croisé le bus du Zabruti l'autre jour.

Perso, je vais faire mon meta mais ça s'arrête là.

----------


## ds108j

Pure, on a besoin de toi pour remotiver les troupes ! Comme cette nuit !

----------


## purEcontact

Le zauveur viendra toutes les nuits pour rappeler à ses disciples et esclaves qu'il ne s'agit que d'un jeu.
Même si c'est plus drôle de gagner, faut pas perdre de vue que si on va en RvR, c'est pour le fnu.
Comme on a plus de nouvelles de francis francis et marius bros, cette ligue est un peu fade.

Du coup, le zauveur restera jusqu'à la màj puis un nouveau "leader" apparaîtra pour toi, vizu :

----------


## ds108j

> Le zauveur viendra toutes les nuits pour rappeler à ses disciples et esclaves qu'il ne s'agit que d'un jeu.
> Même si c'est plus drôle de gagner, faut pas perdre de vue que si on va en RvR, c'est pour le fnu.
> Comme on a plus de nouvelles de francis francis et marius bros, cette ligue est un peu fade.
> 
> Du coup, le zauveur restera jusqu'à la màj puis un nouveau "leader" apparaîtra pour toi, vizu :
> http://images2.fanpop.com/images/pho...04-650-470.jpg


\o/

Loué soit le Zauveur !

----------


## Beanna

En ce qui me concerne je me suis pas connecté à GW2 depuis le weekend et j'ai retiré GC de mes favoris pour m'épargner cette avalanche de merde. L'ambiance est incroyablement toxique et retire tout le plaisir du jeu. Fiouck cette fioutu ligue.
Si je ne prends pas de la distance avec tout ça je vais au mieux migrer et au pire tout désinstaller, à moins que ça soit l'inverse. Il me parait clair qu'il va falloir jouer avec des œillères sur Vizunah dorénavant et ça m'attriste énormément car c'est l'un des rares jeux, jusque là, où je me sentais évoluer dans une communauté mature et agréable, bien loin des profils exécrables qu'on trouve sur WoW ou LoL... 

J'ai aucune idée de ce que signifie cette résistance dont vous avez probablement parlé IG hier mais je devine qui désigne le terme "cons" donc dans tous les cas j'en suis, même si je me fais plus rare IG que Zepo cette semaine (ce qui n'est pas peu dire !).  ::P:

----------


## Skiant

Cette situation est tellement franco-française que ça me ferait presque pleurer de rire.

Le pire c'est que j'ai déjà vu ce genre de trucs arriver dans d'autres communautés sur des jeux en ligne, et dans tous les cas ces communautés partageaient le fait d'être franchement identifiées comme françaises. 

Continuez les mecs, vous vendez du rêve.

----------


## Beanna

Merci pour le cliché.
Je vois pas ce que ça a de typiquement français, pour moi c'est tout simplement un problème de divergence d'opinion comme il y en a partout et dans toutes les communautés.

----------


## purEcontact

Le seul problème, c'est qu'il y a du drama hors jeu et que ça se répercute en jeu.

Personnellement, je ne sais pas ce qui se passe entre GC et Zelegant mais j'avoue que j'en ai complètement rien à faire (comme tout ce qui concerne GC depuis le début  ::ninja:: ).
Ce que je vois, c'est qu'on est plus que 4 à suivre le commandant sur la home à 5h du mat' alors qu'on est pas en infériorité numérique et qu'on se tape du raid de 20+ venant de SFR.
Je suis le premier à ne pas suivre les commandants car je trouve la majorité d'entre eux mauvais dans leur prise de décision.
Seulement, quand je vois que ces leaders sont suivi par un megablob alors que personne ne suit un "bon" commandant, je trouve que ça la fout mal.

Pour en revenir au zauveur qui a du faire grincer des dents :
Le zauveur, c'est un pick up qui est fier de toi, petit vizunien, quand tu passes outre le climat ambiant pour te concentrer sur la victoire (ou du moins la combativité) du serveur.
Il a des disciples dans lesquels il ressent la faiblesse et des esclaves qui lui doivent la vie.
Son aura rayonne au delà des egos des leaders et il sait que chaque vizunien se bat pour son zauveur.
Il a un humour de slurp mais ne bash personne : si vous prenez la mouche en lisant une réplique du zauveur, c'est que vous devriez prendre un peu de recul sur le jeu.

----------


## Ptit gras

Y'a zéro problèmes entre GC et Zorro ou GC et EA puisque GC est maintenant inexistant.
L'ambiance de merde et compagnie, c'est juste la conclusion de la relève du mcm sur Vizunah qui est dirigée par des cons (pour reprendre le terme Zepolite).

Notez que ça aurait pu être pire, on aurait pu subir des cons depuis 2012. On a eu une chance folle, maintenant on a plus qu'à faire notre taf' dans notre coin² sans se préoccuper de grand chose  ::):

----------


## Mordenkainen

Vous parlez de qui en fait? J'ai suivi ça de très loin et certains murmurent le nom de Zelegant mais c'est qui ce mec? Comment il fait à lui tout seul pour foutre autant la merde?

----------


## olih

> Cette situation est tellement franco-française que ça me ferait presque pleurer de rire.
> 
> Le pire c'est que j'ai déjà vu ce genre de trucs arriver dans d'autres communautés sur des jeux en ligne, et dans tous les cas ces communautés partageaient le fait d'être franchement identifiées comme françaises. 
> 
> Continuez les mecs, vous vendez du rêve.


On n'est pas le premier serveur WvW gw2 à sombrer, il y en a eu plusieurs avant nous (et pas fr).
Noirflot / SFR 1.0 / etc...
C'est déjà étonnant qu'on est réussit à tenir si longtemps sans passer à la trappe.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Cette situation est tellement franco-française que ça me ferait presque pleurer de rire.


Franco-française ?

Mais tu as pas joué pendant autant de temps pour te rendre compte qu'en fait, seul vizunah avait été épargné jusqu'à maintenant ?

----------


## Charmide

C'est à dire que c'est très franco-français de s'imaginer que tout ce qui va mal est franco-français  ::trollface::

----------


## Gwenn

Je me demande si tout cela n'est pas lié à l'ambiance pvp ?
De tout ce que j'en ai vu dans les jeux en ligne, les "pvpistes" sont plus agressifs et la majorité (la totalité ?) des problèmes viennent d'eux... ce qui est paradoxal parce qu'ils représentent rarement (jamais ?) la majeure partie de la communauté d'un jeu (on va mettre les MOBA à part pour ce dernier point).

Mettre des world boss en McM pour attirer les "pveistes" serait la solution pour apaiser tout ça ? :-)




> C'est à dire que c'est très franco-français de s'imaginer que tout ce qui va mal est franco-français


Mais le sieur Skiant est pas belge ?

----------


## Charmide

> Mais le sieur Skiant est pas belge ?


J'en sais trop rien, mais les belges sont très franco-français de toute façon. C'est un concept transcendant.

----------


## Gwenn

J'sais pas trop ce que transcendent les belges mais ok, t'façon la Belgique c'est un peu une annexe de la France.

----------


## Beanna

> Vous parlez de qui en fait? J'ai suivi ça de très loin et certains murmurent le nom de Zelegant mais c'est qui ce mec? Comment il fait à lui tout seul pour foutre autant la merde?


Le bonhomme a une détestable tendance à s'imposer partout, quel que soit la plateforme, quel que soit le sujet, pour marteler ses opinions abracadabrantesques qui tendent sérieusement à la pathologie mentale. Il a un énorme complexe de Dieu et il s'est autoproclamé Roi-Sauveur de Vizunah. Il s'approprie les efforts et le mérite des autres (opérations, communications) pour bâtir son piédestal illusoire et de cette position il désinforme la plèbe avec ses doctrines nocives pour le McM, ses formations déformantes et ses builds complètement à côté de la plaque.

En quelque sorte il s'est positionné comme un barrage entre les nouveaux joueurs et les bonnes informations/bonnes influences si tôt que les "leaders" de pensées Vizuniens se sont fait absents pour souffler à l'entre-deux ligues. Résultat, il prêche depuis des mois des conneries pour former des sous-doués à son image qui dégradent les performances du serveur.
Si tôt qu'on essaye de maîtriser la visibilité de ses propos désinformant pour préserver les joueurs, il rentre dans sa mécanique de victimisation bien huilée pour se révolter contre la censure et rallier les esprits faibles à sa cause. 

Au début on pensait tous que c'était un débile, illettré de surcroît, assoiffé de pouvoir et de reconnaissance qui allait très rapidement tomber en désuétude aux yeux des joueurs. Aujourd'hui, et après avoir consulté ses antécédents sur d'autres jeux, il parait clair que c'est un psychopathe manipulateur, un poison très vicieux dont le serveur ne parviendra probablement pas à se débarrasser, raison pour laquelle un très grand nombre de joueurs et des guildes entières ont déjà pris leur valise sous le bras à la recherche d'un nouveau serveur où il fait bon se connecter.

Exemple concret de sa façon de faire si tu ne connais pas l'énergumène : il y a deux semaines de ça, il créé un topic "d'appel aux armes" dans lequel il revendique deux jours consécutifs d'opérations nocturnes (23h-7h) de Daesron, copie le précédent discours d'appel aux armes de Troma, publie la vidéo d'appel aux armes que j'ai moi même réalisée et signe le tout de sa main pour se faire mousser. Les simples d'esprit marchent à fond, se positionnent en défenseur si tôt qu'on fait remarquer le "plagiat" et l'engouement massif pour ce crétin consume progressivement la flamme des joueurs vertueux et des commandants impliqués (et surtout bons) du serveur jusqu'à ce qu'il ne reste plus que lui et ses sbires incompétents pour commander les cartes et mener le serveur en dernière position.

Bonne ambiance.  :;):

----------


## Snydlock

> un poison très vicieux dont le serveur ne parviendra probablement pas à se débarrasser


Aucun espoir même avec TESO ?  ::P: 
Sinon, viendez PvE, y'a que des gens gentils.  ::ninja::

----------


## tibere

> En ce qui me concerne je me suis pas connecté à GW2 depuis le weekend et j'ai retiré GC de mes favoris pour m'épargner cette avalanche de merde. L'ambiance est incroyablement toxique et retire tout le plaisir du jeu. Fiouck cette fioutu ligue.
> Si je ne prends pas de la distance avec tout ça je vais au mieux migrer et au pire tout désinstaller, à moins que ça soit l'inverse. Il me parait clair qu'il va falloir jouer avec des œillères sur Vizunah dorénavant et ça m'attriste énormément car c'est l'un des rares jeux, jusque là, où je me sentais évoluer dans une communauté mature et agréable, bien loin des profils exécrables qu'on trouve sur WoW ou LoL... 
> 
> J'ai aucune idée de ce que signifie cette résistance dont vous avez probablement parlé IG hier mais je devine qui désigne le terme "cons" donc dans tous les cas j'en suis, même si je me fais plus rare IG que Zepo cette semaine (ce qui n'est pas peu dire !).


hola beanna,

c''est bien triste que cela ai réussi a erroner ta belle énergie !
en ce moment y'a pas trop de merde sur forum GC, la SB public est fermé, la SB privé parle d'autres jeux, Zelegant _aurait_ quitté la place , et JOL est insipide.
Quand a ceux qui postent des choses concrète et constructives, y'en a, dont un post de colsk qu'il serait bien dommage de passer à coté, ne serais-ce que pour l’intelligence de stratégie d'un mec comme ça.

Sur map, y'a des gens qui s'amusent, d'autres moins .
nous sommes très fier de nous avec ulli  et le pere ergo d'avoir commencé à up garni a 13h30 et de l'avoir laissé à 16h45 (avec les fortifs avant TP avec plus que 10 % à passer), dans les mains de ceux qui restaient là. Peu de gens certes, pas de lead, ou des leads qui comprennent pas le tick et ne font ni de la def , ni du point au tick.
 mais c'est des vizuniens qui ont def. une poignée. des gens sur le terrain. des inconnus cohérents. ( tiens y'avait Pure  vers la fin, je crois, attention il va passer pour un Zentils sur ce coup , il va pas aimer^^)
on a fait notre taf, c’était long , c’était chiant, on a usée notre fauteuil a courir titan/garni...mais la garni sera peut être là pour le prime ou pas.
hier en RAId, c’était chouette, on avait bien sure des moches combats genre tri-faction pas intéressant mais on a bien discuter et on a fait ce qui nous a semblé au mieux pour  la map..j'ai personnellement et d'autres en ont fait la remarque, regretté ton absence, parce que la converse allait de l'avant, et que ça t'aurais peut être remonté d'entendre le père colsk, le rire taquin d'androvia, zepo le compacteur, tygra clean-réseau, ulli le rebelle, tatsu le gazon des gazelles, ou mon briquet compulsif.
 je t'attends quand tu veux pour roamer sur map si tu peux. c'est excellent pour le serveur, ça fera tes sucs et ça manque !

----------


## purEcontact

Et donc, vous pouvez pas simplement l'ignorer comme vous l'avez surement fait avec les autres ?

La tournure des événements est, d'un point de vu externe au drama, pitoyable.
CPC joue pour le serveur depuis le début et maintenant qu'il y a un couillon qui tire la couverture à lui, la réaction c'est :



> Maintenant on a plus qu'à faire notre taf' dans notre coin² sans se préoccuper de grand chose


Alors, je suis désolé pour tout ceux que je ne vois pas en RvR parce que j'ai des horaires de nuit, mais dans toute la guilde CPC, il n'y en a qu'UNE qui passe 100% (bon, 99%) de son temps en RvR à faire ce qu'elle peut pour aider le serveur, c'est Tib Tib.
Une seule personne alors qu'à la saison dernière, quasiment tout le monde allait en RvR (même Olih  ::ninja:: ).

----------


## olih

:Cigare: .
Mais j'y vais quelques fois en rvr Môsieur pure !

----------


## Bartinoob

Il cueille des racine de pissenlit, c'est délicieux il parait.

----------


## purEcontact

Oui, il les récupère dans la lisière  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Snydlock

> .
> Mais j'y vais quelques fois en rvr Môsieur pure !


Évidemment, comme tout le monde.  :B): 
















Pour les 50 kills mensuels.

----------


## ergonomic

Banana oublie aussi de dire qu'il avait un boulot monstre en retard et je suis sur qu'il viendra refaire un coucou en jeu avant que je ne sombre définitivement dans TESO.

Et Pure : on ne peut pas ignorer le bonhomme car tu n'imagines pas à quel point il a une main mise sur la population "jeune" du serveur. L'ignorer c'est accélérer son effet néfaste (je peux te linker les builds qu'il avait posté sur le forum GC pour te montrer son niveau et rire un peu si tu veux). Malheureusement on en est au même point étant donné qu'il n'y a quasiment plus personne pour se mettre dans son chemin (à part Troma il n'écoutait quasiment personne ou alors il oubliait vite).
Du coup maintenant les leads réellements compétents se compte sur les doigts d'une main passée dans la tondeuse...

Le mieux à faire comme tout le monde le dit : roamer de notre coté, up les structure, escort, etc etc et ne pas trop s'attendre à ce que les bus viennent défendre ce qu'on met du temps à upgrade. Tâches très ingrates mais vraiment plaisante en bonne compagnie sur le TS/mumble  :;): 

Tib : dsl pour cet aprem ça a commencé par un coup de fils puis plein d'autre et hop "vous avez été déconnecté pour inactivité".

----------


## Beanna

> j'ai personnellement et d'autres en ont fait la remarque, regretté ton absence, parce que la converse allait de l'avant, et que ça t'aurais peut être remonté d'entendre le père colsk, le rire taquin d'androvia, zepo le compacteur, tygra clean-réseau, ulli le rebelle, tatsu le gazon des gazelles, ou mon briquet compulsif.
>  je t'attends quand tu veux pour roamer sur map si tu peux. c'est excellent pour le serveur, ça fera tes sucs et ça manque !


Comme l'a dit notre boiteux de service un peu plus haut, j'ai effectivement une semaine de boulot très chargée, contre-coup des libertés que j'ai pris pour réaliser la vidéo d'appel aux armes et les quelques guides sur GC.
Ajouté à ça, ma copine monopolise également beaucoup de mon temps lorsqu'elle rentre de ses cours le soir pour que je l'aide dans la réalisation de son projet d'examen (une vidéo également) et hier en l'occurrence on s'est surpris à travailler jusqu'à 00h malgré nos deux grosses journées respectives...

Bref, le temps manque et la morosité des derniers jours passés sur GW2 m'a un peu freiné. J'ai peur d'être encore absent la semaine prochaine pour les mêmes raisons. 
Le bon côté des choses c'est qu'un peu de distance avec GW2 devrait remuer l'intérêt pour le jeu et je reviendrai en RAID remonté à bloc, prêt à Hammer Stun comme une brute jusqu'au bout de la nuit !  :;):

----------


## purEcontact

Bah non, j'imagine pas qu'un guguss arrive à faire plier une alliance qui s'est consolidée pendant un an.
Je peux m'inscrire sur GC et poster un build complètement con, c'est pas pour autant que ce sera mis en avant sur GC.

Tout le monde ne fout pas les pieds le forum GC.
A l'approche de la ligue, je pensais qu'il y aurait un site... 
Ah, on me signale qu'il y en a un : http://www.vizunah.eu/
C'est très bien, c'est très beau, c'est très locké de partout et pour voir un build je dois me logger.
Je sais pas qui a eu l'idée, mais c'est très bête. 
Je sais pas qui s'est dit "faut tout lock parce qu'on va être spy par tout les serveurs", mais il devrait être viré : les autres serveurs ont pas attendu la seconde ligue pour avoir des builds ou faire passer des stratégies de bases.
Le site est là pour donner envie au joueur lambda de faire du RvR sur Vizunah et dès que tu commences à cliquer, on te demande tes papiers.

A la limite, je veux bien entendre que c'était la goutte de trop (parait que vizuna RvR c'est vizudrama), que l'appel de TESO est plus fort que la ligue ou encore que les joueurs se sont lassés de Guild Wars 2, mais on me fera pas croire qu'un seul guignol (même assisté de 3/4 potes) a pu "détruire" GC (et par extension VS).

Mais bon, ne vous inquiétez pas pour la suite de la ligue : je crois en la toute puissance du zauveur, il va galvaniser les troupes pendant un peu moins de 2 semaines puis il laissera sa place à "Zapp [Le grand] Brannigan" qui leadera en /map les pickup oubliés à cause du climat ambiant  ::trollface:: .
Je risque de créer la guilde et représenter "La voix de vizunah"  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Snydlock

> (je peux te linker les builds qu'il avait posté sur le forum GC pour te montrer son niveau et rire un peu si tu veux).


Je suis curieux.

----------


## Zepolak

> Le zauveur viendra toutes les nuits pour rappeler à ses disciples et esclaves qu'il ne s'agit que d'un jeu.
> Même si c'est plus drôle de gagner, faut pas perdre de vue que si on va en RvR, c'est pour le fnu.
> Comme on a plus de nouvelles de francis francis et marius bros, cette ligue est un peu fade.
> 
> Du coup, le zauveur restera jusqu'à la màj puis un nouveau "leader" apparaîtra pour toi, vizu :
> http://images2.fanpop.com/images/pho...04-650-470.jpg


Je vois pas l'image mais quand tu es venu hier soir sur la carte où on était encore tu m'as arraché plusieurs sourires, c'était bien chouette  ::): 

Et sinon, Zélégant seul n'est pas venu à bout de GC, non. Y a un nombre important de facteurs, et je peux te les lister si tu veux, mais en privée en vocal, genre lors d'une soirée CPC, ou quand on jouera ensemble. Y a des choses qui n'ont pas à être postée dans un lieu publique non plus, un peu de pudeur.

Disons que parmi les éléments, c'est un de ceux qui ont pesé le plus, mais certainement pas l'unique.

----------


## purEcontact

> Je vois pas l'image.


Rien que pour toi : 


J'ai re-host.  :B): 

Et sinon, Zelegant, les éléments qui détruisent GC, whatever, ça me passe tellement au dessus de la tête.
Ce que je vois en jeu (et je suis pas le seul), c'est des commandants qui karmatrain ou simili : pas de def, pas de réparation, très peu de up, très peu de turtle.

Bref, le Zauveur de viZunah va rappeler les principes de bases du McM dans le fun et la convivialité jusqu'au patch.
Rappeler qu'il aime chacun des vizuniens, qu'ils soient opti ou pas et les encourager quand ils font des choses intelligentes et dans l'intérêt du serveur (les disciples) ou leur rappeler -sans basher- que certaines actions n'aident vraiment pas (les esclaves).

Puis viendra le temps du grand Zapp Brannigan qui appliquera une stratégie de victoire qui lui a permis d'être le plus décoré des généraux  ::ninja::  :





Un petit plus pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas le grand Zapp Brannigan :



Pour résumer, c'est un gros pleutre incompétent à l'ego démesuré qui s'est retrouvé général de l'armée Terrienne après avoir gagné une bataille avec la stratégie de la vidéo plus haut.

----------


## Zepolak

Ce que je trouve triste, mais tellement triste, c'est que contrairement à ce que tu t'imagines peut-être, vu que tu as toujours détesté cette organisation, GC n'a jamais fait que prôner le plaisir de jeu & le jeu 'intéressant'. Pour gagner quoi (mais en s'amusant). 

En fait j'ai jamais compris ton anti-GCisme primaire. Maintenant que y a plus de GC, bah le voilà l'état 'normal' du RvR... L'état de base.

----------


## purEcontact

*(Parenthèse GC, merci de sauter jusqu'aux prochaines parenthèses si vous voulez éviter du drama inutile)*

C'est quoi le rapport entre mes "affinités" avec GC et ce thread ?
Je me doute que ça doit être des relents du troll JoL qui ont dû arriver sur GC et parvenir jusqu'à CPC, m'enfin tout de même.

Mais bon, puisque ça va relancer le débat de 10 toutes les heures, autant le clore de suite.
Ce qui va suivre comprends les éléments pour lesquels je n'aime pas GC depuis le début et que j'ai pas cherché à voir plus loin quand ça a évolué.

1. La partie RvR de CPC est assimilée à GC.
Depuis le début du jeu, les CPC se sont fait une identité propre (fort canard), ont créé un raid "optimisé" [RAID].
Cependant, j'en suis resté au début du jeu : CPC RvR = lead par directive GC = escorte de dolyak à 30 pendant que les autres prennent une tour.
Escorter du dolyak tout seul, ça va : à plus de 5, faut pas déconner.
Du coup, c'était ni intéressant et j'ai pas pris de plaisir à jouer.

2. Une optimisation fermée pour les gardiens.
Un gardien optimisé, c'est un mec qui a un bâton, une masse et un bouclier, qui crie et qui soigne.
C'est un joueur en stuff de clerc, en 0/0/30/30/10 qui joue tanky parce que c'est une plaque.
J'ai rappelé plusieurs fois à l'époque qu'un gardien, c'était autre chose qu'un mec avec des cris, mais je me suis fait envoyé dans les roses parce que c'est pas "optimisé".
Là encore, jouer un build fermé que je n'aime pas, c'est ni intéressant, ni amusant.

Je n'ai pas 36 points à détailler et j'ai pas spécialement envie que ça parte en drama "l'affreux purecontact" contre "la gentille GC" / "le pauvre purecontact" contre "l'horrible GC".
Je ne me suis pas amusé quand j'avais l'impression d'être sous la coupole GC : je n'ai eu aucune satisfaction ni sur le plan personnelle ni sur le plan collégiale.
Ça a surement évolué depuis mais je ne cherche pas à comprendre parce que *j'en ai tout simplement pas envie.*

Si je m'abstiens de cracher ma bille sur GC H24, c'est avant tout que tu me l'as expressément demandé mais aussi parce qu'il faut avouer que le résultat (gagner) est là.
J'ai l'impression de me répéter et d'avoir déjà expliqué tout ça une demi-douzaine de fois de façon détaillée et je trouve que ça vraiment chiant (pour rester correct) de devoir me justifier sur le pourquoi du comment je n'aime pas GC.

*(Parenthèse GC terminée, ce qui suit explique pourquoi je me lance dans le "zauveur")*

Cependant, je prends plaisir à faire des aller-retours pour monter des défenses, aller roam en petit groupe des camps ou ninja des tours / forts juste avant le tic.
Les raisons sont simples et reflètent bien ma façon de voir le RvR : 
1. Je suis en petit comité (souvent seul la nuit) donc j'ai moins l'impression de gâcher des effectifs qui pourraient servir à autre chose.
2. J'ai une liberté totale sur mon personnage.
On va pas venir me gonfler parce que je suis pas perma speed, que j'ai pas mes 6 runes de soldat sur mon stuff clerc ou que sais-je encore.

Ces petites actions que je fais pour le serveur (mon méta je m'en fous, je l'ai déjà fini), c'est la base que tout joueur un peu perdu en RvR devrait faire et qui ne se fait plus, en grande partie parce que les commandants actuels ne prennent pas en considération ces petits gestes (et te laisse comme un couillon avec 2 murs et une porte à réparer, ça te prendra 3h alors qu'en 5 min c'était plié avec un bus).

Si je lance le méga-troll du zauveur (qui n'est jamais que la face cachée du zerveur) suivi de zapp brannigan (le commandant le plus pourri de l'histoire de la terre mais qui réussi quand même à gagner grâce à des stratégies les plus putes et prendre du galon), c'est d'abord pour me remonter le moral à moi (oui, je pense à ma gueule avant celle des autres) mais aussi à ceux qui font ces petites actions et qui n'ont pas encore baissé les bras.

Je sais que des joueurs vont tirer la gueule quand je dirais qu'on a besoin des flèches vertes pour le serveur, que c'est grâce à elle qu'on peut monter une défense rapidement ou donner l'impression de blob.
Il est également très probable que ça va tirer la tronche de 4km de long quand je dirais que c'est grâce aux PvEBoyz si on arrive à tenir aussi longtemps des forts et des tours.
Je sens venir gros comme une maison le tollé quand je remercierai les joueurs non "optimisé" de venir pendant la ligue.

Mais tout ça, je m'en moque complètement, parce que la vérité du moment, c'est qu'on est 6 péquenauds (dont Klakkr, je l'ai déjà dit, c'est un bon commandant) à défendre une garnison à 5h du matin contre 30+ SFR et que le bus multimap est composé de 10 joueurs.
A force de dire que les flèches vertes c'est mal, qu'il faut venir en ligue en étant optimisé RvR (je ne vise pas GC, je répète ce que je lis dans les /map), on se retrouve à moins de 30 couillons à devoir défendre du bois sur 4 maps.

Bref, CPC RP / PvE / sPvP / RvR / Flèches vertes / Etoile jaune (sauf toi Kyle) / whatever, venez faire du RvR pendant la ligue, chacun d'entre vous est une force pour le serveur (surtout entre 3h et 7h du mat'  ::ninja:: ).

----------


## Ptit gras

Je pense que l'absence de nombre la nuit est plus le réZultat d'une ambiance moroZe que la conséquence de "contraintes" qu'on aimait déclarer lorsqu'on était overbookés en termes de population.

----------


## ds108j

> Bref, CPC RP / PvE / sPvP / RvR / Flèches vertes / Etoile jaune (sauf toi Kyle) / whatever, venez faire du RvR pendant la ligue, chacun d'entre vous est une force pour le serveur (surtout entre 3h et 7h du mat' ).
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/c998ce6...df4e79d368.jpg


Je viens ! Je viens ! Je viens !
Même si je n'ai pas un build optimisé, même si j'ai un stuff tout pourri, même si je n'y connais quasi rien au WvW.
Même si parfois je me dis que je suis un boulet qu'on traine, et que surtout je prends peut être la place d'un bon joueur qui du coup reste en file d'attente.

Je ne dis pas que je ferais que ça (j'ai toujours été plus attiré par le pve que le pvp), mais je viendrais, et pas seulement parce que je suis encore loin d'avoir fait le meta, parce que jouer avec des canards, c'est du FNU ! Suivre Tib Tib qui foire sa chute, et m'écraser à mon tour a côté, c'est fnu, se planquer sous l'eau pour filer quand un bus ennemi nous arrive dessus alors qu'on voulait construire une catapulte sous le pont, c'est FNU, etc....









Mais pas entre 3h00 et 7h00 (déjà que se coucher a 1h00 pour se lever a 6h00 c'est dur.....)


ps : On pourra se faire une team Futurama ? Je vois bien un bon gros gardien du nom de Bender, ou encore Leela Ranger, ou bien encore Dr Zoidberg...

----------


## tibere

> Je viens ! Je viens ! Je viens !
> ..


un conseil: si tu viens souvent en RVR , ne jamais suivre tib tib  !

elle est gentille comme un canard mais à de sérieux problèmes de briquet, au bout d'un an elle sait ou se trouve garni , sais s'y rendre, mais son briquet marche une fois sur 2, en course auto, elle se vautre donc 1 fois sur 2 !
ses *vrais* compagnons de becs ne là voient pas tomber, et ne le disent pas ( surtout sur un forum public  ::rolleyes:: )
[Zepo QUOTE ] _un peu de pudeur!_




Spoiler Alert! 


elle défendra bec et palmes le RAID, car dans un but opti , elle fait l'effort de moins tomber, et donc fume moins !! RAID c'est de la nicotine en bombe !
on peut néanmoins s’interroger sur sa récente passion pour le scootisme ...

----------


## Tygra

> *(Parenthèse GC, merci de sauter jusqu'aux prochaines parenthèses si vous voulez éviter du drama inutile)*



Ta partie sur GC est tellement erronée que je me demande bien si c'est pas du gros troll avec disparition du smiley :  ::trollface::  
Jamais au grand jamais "GC" n'a demandé aux canards de faire de l'escorte dodo à 30, d'abord parce que GC ne donnait pas d'ordres et ensuite parce que c'est débile. Si on a fait de l'escorte c'est parce qu'on a déterminé qu'il y en avait besoin. En l'occurence c'était pour monter les forts canards.
Quant à l'opti, je pense qu'il n'en a jamais été question dans un raid canard. Oui, en [raid], non pas chez les canards.

----------


## ds108j

> un conseil: si tu viens souvent en RVR , ne jamais suivre tib tib  !
> 
> elle est gentille comme un canard mais à de sérieux problèmes de briquet, au bout d'un an elle sait ou se trouve garni , sais s'y rendre, mais son briquet marche une fois sur 2, en course auto, elle se vautre donc 1 fois sur 2 !
> ses *vrais* compagnons de becs ne là voient pas tomber, et ne le disent pas ( surtout sur un forum public )
> [Zepo QUOTE ] _un peu de pudeur!_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oups sorry !

----------


## Maderone

> Bref, CPC RP / PvE / sPvP / RvR / Flèches vertes / Etoile jaune (sauf toi Kyle) / whatever, venez faire du RvR pendant la ligue, chacun d'entre vous est une force pour le serveur (surtout entre 3h et 7h du mat' ).


Comme c'était motivant  :Emo: 
J'arrive !
Pas entre 3 et 7h, par contre  :^_^:

----------


## purEcontact

> ...


 ::|:   ::rolleyes::

----------


## Zepolak

> 


Le problème, c'est que j'ai la même réaction : what the fuck. GC n'a jamais rien demandé de ce que tu as spécifié. D'ailleurs, GC ne risquait pas de demander quoi que ce soit à qui que ce soit vu que 1/ y avait pas de chef 2/ CPC dans l'organisation était conféd donc sans aucun devoir. Et cela depuis le début j'avais été très clair. Mais du coup, on ne fera pas changer nos lignes. C'est pas très grave de toute façon puisque c'est du passé. C'est juste déprimant en fait. Mais c'est pas très grave.
Déprimant. Juste ça.

----------


## purEcontact

Ma réaction n'est pas "what the fuck".
J'en ai juste marre de devoir me justifier plus en profondeur dès que j'explique pourquoi j'aime pas GC.

 ::|:  = j'en ai marre
 ::rolleyes::  = c'est toujours la même rengaine

----------


## Nessou

Oh merde je suis encore sur JoL, je croyais avoir retiré ce truc de mes favoris.  ::o:

----------


## Skiant

> Ma réaction n'est pas "what the fuck".
> J'en ai juste marre de devoir me justifier plus en profondeur dès que j'explique pourquoi j'aime pas GC.
> 
>  = j'en ai marre
>  = c'est toujours la même rengaine


Sa réaction à lui, comme celle de Tygra, est "wtf" parce qu'ils ne font pas le lien entre ce que tu dis et leur expérience de GC.

----------


## Ptit gras

Oui de l'intérieur on n'a pas du tout ce ressenti. Maintenant de l'extérieur ça ne m'étonne pas trop vu la quantité de merde déversée h24 par des gens qui ne connaissaient rien à rien  ::P:

----------


## purEcontact

> C'est bien ça qui est ennuyeux : au début on te demande de venir avec les grenades, parce qu'il faut pas déconner, puis après on te fait remarquer que ce serait cool si tu avait aussi tel elixir... et puis la, ton fusil c'est bien, mais un bouclier ça serait vachement plus utile hein, nan ?... ho, et puis tu pourrais bien mettre 10 points dans cette branche, la, ça couterais pas grand chose.
> 
> Et puis un jour tu décide de venir avec un build dégâts d'altération et un pistolet à elixir, comme ça, pour se faire plaisir, et puis soudain dans le channel tu te prend un "ololol c koi ta spé la, T pas opti koi, nan mé fo fère un efort"
> 
> Alors non, je n'ai vu aucun canard dire ça, mais c'est déjà pas passé loin, avec des gentils garçons qui expliquent sur le mumble que telle classe elle est comme ceçi, et qu'elle se joue comme ça, et que les gardiens c'est des "hérissons", et que les scout et le roaming ça doit être full voleur..... (et rajouter gnagnagna et gnagnagni aussi)
> 
> Maintenant que certains commencent à dire des trucs genre : "le joueur devra expliquer en quoi son build est intéressant et fait gagner au change", je me dit qu'on est plus très loin du fatidique "ololol" sur mumble.


Ça date du début du jeu, à peu près à l'époque où j'ai laissé GC-CPC faire ce qu'il voulait sans m'en préoccuper.

----------


## Vroum

Ça c'est juste l'opposition basket/serious.  ::rolleyes:: 
Problématique purement liée au fait d'être dans une guilde communauté de canards, rien à voir avec GC qui imposerait des directives.

----------


## Charmide

Je vois pas bien le rapport non plus. Au-delà de cette opposition basket/serious, le discours quoté c'est surtout sur la problématique individuelle du mec qui donne des leçons à son voisin sur son build ou ce qu'il fait, et ça, ça existe partout et n'a rien à voir avec l'orga.

----------


## ergonomic

Le mec tout seul = ça change rien

par contre : le mec tout seul qui pull tous les nouveaux joueurs (il doit avoir des rabatteurs  ::P: ) + 90% (ou plus) des joueurs cadres qui sont plus là = un joyeux bordel.

Je n'arrive plus à trouver le post ou il avait link les builds pour toutes les classes grrr mais c'était tellement drôle. 
Le problème c'est que sur son site, sur TS etc il va raconter la même merde donc ça touche à moment donné.
Et comme GC a toujours souhaité se comporter en adulte (et c'est tout à son honneur) il a eu plein de chances, plein d'excuses et tout le monde a essayer de l'éduquer. Un traitement un peu plus vindicatif comme un ban des TS/forums sans lui demander son avis aurait pu être envisagé  suffisamment tôt (vers noël). Mais qui aurait pu prévoir cette montée en puissance du boxon initié par un seul abruti fini mais écouté des foules crédules ?

----------


## Beanna

Tu trouveras pas le post où il link tous ses builds, il l'a lui même supprimé pour "éviter les confusions" quand il a compris que c'était de la merde et qu'il passait pour un profond abrutis. Grand prince.  ::ninja::

----------


## ergonomic

et donc on a le plus le droit de se marrer un bon coup ?  :tired:  (ses build avaient été postés sur jol mais là pour les déterré de la tonne d'autre merde sous laquelle ils se trouvent fiou...)

----------


## Leybi

C'est ici : http://forum.grandcross.fr/index.php...34542#msg34542

----------


## Beanna

Ahah oui Zhied a scellé ces conneries à jamais avec son quote.  ::P:

----------


## Hasunay

Ah merde je peux pas voir, qui valide les comptes sur le forum GC chez les canards ?

----------


## Ptit gras

::trollface::

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> C'est ici : http://forum.grandcross.fr/index.php...34542#msg34542


J'aime beaucoup le build mesmer. Le build qui était viable, mais pas en bus, y'a 1 an 1/2 avant le nerf confusion.
Ça sent quand même fortement les builds récupérés à la va vite sans rien y comprendre.

----------


## Ptit gras

Et le build elem avec la rune de voyageuse, il est pas parfait ?  ::trollface::

----------


## ergonomic

http://gw2skills.net/editor/?vUAQJAW...mH9mHtUA6pMC-e

http://gw2skills.net/editor/?vIAQNBi...mH9mHtUA6pMC-e

http://gw2skills.net/editor/?vEAQFAW...mH9mHtUA6pMC-e

http://gw2skills.net/editor/?vQAQNAW...8o38olCQPpRA-e

http://gw2skills.net/editor/?vMAQNBj...8o38olCQPlRA-e

http://gw2skills.net/editor/?vgAQNAW...8oz8olCYSpRA-e

vala le tout.

Le but avoir des build accessible pour faire du raid en mcm et comme vous le verrez c'est assez drôle (les stuffs surtout)

----------


## purEcontact

C'est le build & stuff guardian qui me fait quand même le plus rire... oh wait !  ::ninja::

----------


## Maderone

Et y'a rien pour voleur ?  ::sad::  

Et y'a qu'un seul build par classe ?

----------


## Nessou

Globalement 0 DPS, le nécro power avec des runes undead et des armes condi, le mesmer condi sans condis, l'ele traveler runes. Après c'est sans rentrer dans les détails.  ::ninja::

----------


## Snydlock

Le War avec du stuff chevalier et donc 30% de chances de crit mais avec 0% de dégâts crit. Trop opti.  ::|: 
Juste ça, ça suffit à mettre à la poubelle tout le reste.

----------


## Hasunay

Ce mec est le frankenstein des builds il te prend des morceaux de build pourri pour faire un mega build pourri. C'est presque de l'art  :^_^: 


Le build du nécro est particulièrement pourri.

----------


## Sephil

> Et le build elem avec la rune de voyageuse, il est pas parfait ?


C'est tellement batard comme build. x)

Ca me rappelle les mecs sur GW1 qui essayaient de caser un perso à tout faire dans leurs teambuilds HoH. Tu te retrouvais souvent à jouer un perso qui devait gérer le hard rez, l'interrupt sur les altars, le run relique, les esprits, etc... xD

Le combo zerk + celeste est fruité aussi.

----------


## Zepolak

http://www.leparisien.fr/faits-diver...14-3748899.php

Tous mes collègues en parlent ce matin ; moi j'étais avec vous, j'ai rien capté du tout.

----------


## Beanna

Un peu de trop de HAMMER STUN§§§ hier soir Zepo !  :^_^:

----------


## Sephil

Rien senti du tout non plus dans le Luberon Zepo.  :;):

----------


## Skiant

Bon et sinon au lieu de link des builds tout ripous, vous voulez pas link du build bien foutu ?
Genre un build de nécro bien branlé, que je sache à quel point je suis pas opti.

----------


## Zepolak

Ben vu que beaucoup de choses vont changer d'ici très peu, c'est ptêtre dommage de les récupérer pile maintenant non ?

----------


## Skiant

Pas con. Postez un build nécro opti dans une semaine alors, que je sache combien de PO je vais devoir raquer pour pouvoir me gargariser d'être trop un PGM.

----------


## olih

> Pas con. Postez un build nécro opti dans une semaine alors, que* je sache combien de PO je vais devoir raquer* pour pouvoir me gargariser d'être trop un PGM.


 Facile, beaucoup  ::trollface:: .

----------


## Gwenn

Ou pas, avec des insignes d'honneur ça va pas trop t’alléger la bourse.

----------


## Wizi

Le stuff qu'on récupère avec des insignes d'honneur n'est qu'exo, donc n'est pas opti par définition  ::ninja::

----------


## Ptit gras

Pas grand chose qui devrait changer pour le nécro avec le patch du 15.

Le seul débat c'est savoir si t'es un bonhomme qui dps ou un mouton qui tanke  ::trollface::

----------


## Leybi

Bon désolé de pas avoir demandé avant (mais avec la discussion d'hier ça n'avait pas l'air de poser problème), mais j'ai pris 100 gold dans la banque de guilde RAID pour m'acheter un tag. Bien sûr, je rembourserai cette somme le plus vite possible  ::): .

----------


## Zepolak

> Bon désolé de pas avoir demandé avant (mais avec la discussion d'hier ça n'avait pas l'air de poser problème), mais j'ai pris 100 gold dans la banque de guilde RAID pour m'acheter un tag. Bien sûr, je rembourserai cette somme le plus vite possible .


Je sais pas ce qu'en pense les autres mais ça me dérange pas que tu ne rembourse pas, ou du moins que tu en rembourses juste une petite partie (ça marchait bien avec CPC cette seconde option, elle présente tout un tas d'avantage je pense).

----------


## purEcontact

Tu devrais pas en parler dans un thread sur GC plutot que sur CPC ?
Ma première réaction, c'était "oh bah wui, sert  toi, on a jamais que 3.5k en banque".
Puis j'ai tilté que c'était pioché en guilde RAID.

----------


## Skiant

Et 'faut sucer qui pour entrer chez RAID? J'ai besoin de 100 po, c'est pas pour un tag de commandant mais je suis OK pour pas vous rembourser.  ::ninja::

----------


## Leybi

Y'a plus d'argent  ::ninja::

----------


## tibere

> Tu devrais pas en parler dans un thread sur GC plutot que sur CPC ?
> Ma première réaction, c'était "oh bah wui, sert  toi, on a jamais que 3.5k en banque".
> Puis j'ai tilté que c'était pioché en guilde RAID.


bah non c'est le bon endroit : raid barbarian !!

j'ai un peu suivi ton lead leybi et perso j’étais contente que tu l'ai acheté le tag....et pour un premier lead se taper le multi à 19h, ça doit pas etre évident.
bon faut refaire le stock de chariots sup chez raid et chez cpc, y'en a plus !!
 j'ai grillé notre tout nouveau lead à poser du simple. s'te honte ! j'ai même appelé mado au secours pour qu'il m’envoie un stack de 10 de là haut chez cpc, y'en avait pas  ;o(

----------


## Zepolak

> bah non c'est le bon endroit : raid barbarian !!
> 
> j'ai un peu suivi ton lead leybi et perso j’étais contente que tu l'ai acheté le tag....et pour un premier lead se taper le multi à 19h, ça doit pas etre évident.
> bon faut refaire le stock de chariots sup chez raid et chez cpc, y'en a plus !!
>  j'ai grillé notre tout nouveau lead à poser du simple. s'te honte ! j'ai même appelé mado au secours pour qu'il m’envoie un stack de 10 de là haut chez cpc, y'en avait pas  ;o(


Je crois que j'ai posé un paquet de chariottes simple en banque normale chez CPC. Du coup, je fais une commande de chariottes sup direct à l'HV ? (On est encore assez loin des sous qu'on avait 'demandé' à sortir du coffre-fort CPC pour les activités RvR je crois bien).

----------


## tibere

ouep  vas y pleins de chariotte ;o)))))))))))))))))))))

----------


## purEcontact

> bah non c'est le bon endroit : raid barbarian !!



J'croyais que RAID et CPC ça n'avait rien à voir ?  ::trollface::

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Bon, j'ai rajouté quelques engins dans la banque RAID
- 50 Chariots sup
- 5 Treb sup + 32 simple
- 5 Cata sup + 34 simple
- 5 Golems alpha

Je garde mes béliers et chariots simples ^^ (J'ai aussi encore 5-6 stacks de balistes en stock, mais personne n'en veux)

Et j'ai aussi ajouté 2 assiettes gourmandes de steak-frites orrien (100 puissance | 70 Vita)

----------


## Ptit gras

Merci  ::):

----------


## tibere

> J'croyais que RAID et CPC ça n'avait rien à voir ?


_*prends son tablier d'ingénue et réponds, grand yeux dessillées, tournés vers le ciel, bouche en pneu Michelin, légèrement caoutchouteuse *
_
                      -Ben oui CPC c'est CPC, RAID c'est RAID. des joueurs CPC jouent dans RAID, ils ont un petit coin pour faire salon, et c'est ici  ;o)

----------


## ergonomic

alors skiant pour le necro de bus/raid, j'ai pondu ça pour les guides sur GC (on a pas utilisé de stuff céleste en prévision de la maj).

pour les débutant ou pour bien tenir (et petit budget) : http://en.gw2skills.net/editor/?vQAQ...Z1bQQmUAMpMC-w

plus bourrin plus cher mais tjs avec un peu de contrôle : http://en.gw2skills.net/editor/?vQAQ...m38m3sUAMJMC-w

complètement bourrin bien cher : http://en.gw2skills.net/editor/?vQAQ...BSFTpmUAMJMC-w

Sur le dernier build, pour vraiment orienter bourrinage, on peut changer la bouffe et passer sur une bouffe +précision + dmg crit et du coup passer en pierre à aiguiser. Par contre faut du dispell et le buff garde imo.

----------


## tibere

gereinte ayant posé la question de quelle map ce soir pour le raid, j'ai décidé arbitrairement ( avec ces arguments !) de mettre vert !
 désolée si c'est pas le meilleur choix ;o)

----------


## Ptit gras

Patch complètement décevant au niveau de l'équilibrage des compétences. C'est simple il n'y aura presque rien à changer (après lecture rapide).
On a l'xpm compte et les doubles cachets c'est déjà pas mal, mais côté des runes et des compétences c'est bien pourri.

J'essaye de regarder dans l'aprem plus en détails, si mes copains builders fous veulent me rejoindre.

----------


## Maderone

J'adore surtout la refonte de la classe du rodeur :  Les sorts des pets vont plus vite, kkmercithxbb. 
On attend un patch d'équilibrage depuis 4 mois. J'ai regardé pour le voleur/guerrier. Y'a 3 sorts qui changent. Ouaaaiisss !

----------


## ds108j

Merci pour la soirée d'hier et la decouverte du WvW en RAID, même si je suis encore loin d'être utile !
Et merci à Leybi pour m'avoir accompagné et filé plein de tuyaux ! (plus ou moins percés, mais valables quand même  ::P: )

----------


## ds108j

Alors je ne sais pas si c'est vraiment bien de jouer comme ça, mais je vais m'expliquer. 

Hier soir, quand on parlait d'étoile j'avais un mal fou à sticker sur Zepo tout en restant en vie lors des impacts.
Du coup j'ai essayé autre chose, qui a augmenté de façon drastique ma survie (peut être au prix de mon efficacité), je suis encore un noob, vous allez pouvoir me dire si j'ai tout faux.

Je suis Nécro, donc Staff avec les marques + puits. Mon principal problème vient du fait que quasiment toutes mes compétences sont des compétences de zone à ciblage manuel. A ce sujet, je me suis quelques fois retrouvé à galérer entre "tourner la caméra, poser la marque ou le puit au bon endroit, tout en se déplaçant.... Je pense qu'il faut que j'en fasse encore pour m'améliorer sur cette gestion.

A force d'être le premier a tomber, j'ai essayé au bout d'un moment, de ne pas partir en "étoile" mais plutôt de tourner autour de la zone d'impact. Je m'explique.
J'appele zone d'impact, l'aire ou se trouve le plus de gens. Prenons par exemple lors d'un déplacement en étoile. Le plus gros des ennemis va être du coup contenu dans un cercle (imaginaire) ou va se dérouler l'action. 
C'est la ou vous allez me dire que ce que j'ai fais ne marche pas si bien,
Je me suis mis en gros sur ce cercle, à la limite des AoE ennemies qui en fait se trouvent concentrées sur notre pack, et je me suis mis à tourner autour tout en posant mes marques et mes puits à l'intérieur de ce cercle. 
De ce fait, j'ai trouvé l'esquive et la survie augmentés, et surtout j'ai pu un peu plus "facilement" poser mes skills au sol, presque au coeur de la mélée. 
Je suis certain que ça a aussi induit des problèmes, ne serait-ce que pour les soins ou le DPS ciblé, mais au vu du build fournit, j'ai vraiment l'impression que le but du nécromancien n'est pas du monocible.

Voila comment j'imagine ce que je vous ai expliqué.


Hésitez pas à me dire si je me trompe, je suis friand de conseils et d'explications.

En vous remerciant par avance.

----------


## Ptit gras

C'est très satanique mais c'est tout à fait ça.

En réalité en tant que "distance" on doit toujours jouer comme ça, que Zepo demande une étoile ou non. Le terme s'applique plutôt aux CaC.
Dans ton parcours, n'hésites pas à rajouter un rapprochement rapide pour lancer ton Life Transfer ( sort deathshroud 4) au moment ou tu entends beugler "météooooooooooores" sur TS, c'est le signal pour envoyer du gros. Une fois les dégâts posés, tu repars au loin.

----------


## ds108j

> C'est très satanique mais c'est tout à fait ça.
> 
> En réalité en tant que "distance" on doit toujours jouer comme ça, que Zepo demande une étoile ou non. Le terme s'applique plutôt aux CaC.
> Dans ton parcours, n'hésites pas à rajouter un rapprochement rapide pour lancer ton Life Transfer ( sort deathshroud 4) au moment ou tu entends beugler "météooooooooooores" sur TS, c'est le signal pour envoyer du gros. Une fois les dégâts posés, tu repars au loin.


C'est ce que je faisais, et en général si j'ai encore de la life force, je fais le 5 (utile ou pas ?)

Sinon merci pour la confirmation.  :;):

----------


## Ptit gras

Oui pour le 5.

----------


## Hasunay

Moi et mon nécro commando tank massacre à la hache on réfléchi pas autant  :^_^:  Le nécro à, potentiellement, la plus gros capacité à survivre grâce au linceul, faut énormément jouer avec ; ceci étant dit attention au gros, à l'ENORME point noir qui nuit au nécro : la quasi absence de stab donc mieux vaut reste proche de ceux qui peuvent faire bénéficier de la stab dans les mêlées.

Ensuite tu joue full puit et bâton, *personnellement* je trouve que c'est le gameplay le moins intéressant du nécro (surtout en 3w) pour deux raisons : la première est que le bâton est gigasupramega-lent les cooldown sont bien trop long, la deuxième raison est que les puits pousse trop à rester statique. En gros le nécro est, pour moi, la pire classe à distance à cause du manque d'option offert par le bâton.

En conclusion si tu veux une meilleur survie en 3w je te conseil soit un nécro linceul tank ou alors un nécro épidémie et de beaucoup jouer avec le linceul et le fear.

EDIT : Le 5 est a lancer en premier vu qu'on peut continuer à attaquer après l'avoir lancé.

----------


## Ptit gras

Son soucis c'est que je lui laisse pas le choix de ce qu'il joue  ::ninja:: 

Les necros condi, fear ou je sais pas quoi un peu exotique c'est sympa pour les bus PU, quand on mange DISS toute la soirée comme hier c'est pas viable  :;):

----------


## ds108j

> Son soucis c'est que je lui laisse pas le choix de ce qu'il joue 
> 
> Les necros condi, fear ou je sais pas quoi un peu exotique c'est sympa pour les bus PU, quand on mange DISS toute la soirée comme hier c'est pas viable


Bah de toutes manières, je te dirais que je joue puits en général (explo, pve, WvW) donc ça me dépayse pas trop ^^
Surtout qu'en pve au moins, les mobs sont encore plus cons, ils cherchent pas à sortir des AoE (remarque certains joueurs non plus  ::P: )

----------


## Hasunay

> Son soucis c'est que je lui laisse pas le choix de ce qu'il joue 
> 
> Les necros condi, fear ou je sais pas quoi un peu exotique c'est sympa pour les bus PU, quand on mange DISS toute la soirée comme hier c'est pas viable


Tu veux me faire croire que la norme "viable" c'est le nécro full puits ?

----------


## Ptit gras

En McM dans les groupes organisés oui. Je te le fais croire et en plus je te l'affirme.

Et j'en suis le premier gêné, il n'existe pas des tonnes de builds dont l'efficacité te permet de rouster ce qui tourne IG actuellement. J'adore aller contre le metagame, mais y'a une limite au masochisme et le necro condi est du mauvais côté de la limite  ::P: 

Et je répète, en groupe organisé. En bus PU tu joues n'importe quoi ça passe.

----------


## Hasunay

Alors je suis pas vraiment au faite des groupes "organisé" (j'suis un anarchiste  :B):  ) mais je reste convaincu qu'un build spectral crit/tank est plus utile qu'un nécro puits qui passe son temps à attendre la fin de ses cooldowns.

----------


## Nessou

> Alors je suis pas vraiment au faite des groupes "organisé" (j'suis un anarchiste  ) mais je reste convaincu qu'un build spectral crit/tank est plus utile qu'un nécro puits qui passe son temps à attendre la fin de ses cooldowns.


Quand les puits et les attaques du bâton sont partis, tu cherches les cibles ennemies les plus faibles et t'essayes de les mettre à terre à la hache/explosion de vie. Et voilà, tu t'occupes en attendant que les puits reviennent.

----------


## Hasunay

Encore une fois c'est très très personnel mais je trouve que c'est le niveau zéro du gameplay, le nécro est déjà archi-pauvre en compétence de déplacement ou de finisher alors c'est pas la peine de le figer dans un build qui le limite à du lâchage de sauce ponctuel. Après si c'est "opti" , ma foi ...

----------


## Ptit gras

Le zéro du gameplay c'est le gardien  :Cigare:

----------


## Bartinoob

Perso j'aime bien jouer guerrier :

----------


## ds108j

> Perso j'aime bien jouer guerrier : 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/0b6653d...916e978c03.jpg


Excellent !  ::P:

----------


## Zepolak

Quand Ptit gras dit qu'il laisse pas le choix, c'est faux hein, c'est pour faire peur, en réalité, y a de la discussion derrière tout ça (enfin je pense  ::ninja:: ) mais ouais, on essaye avec le RAID d'être capable de buter les meilleurs, ceux qui genre s'entraînent et font des GvG. Du coup, ça demande qu'on soit tous d'accord les uns avec les autres sur ce qu'on joue. Mais in fine, c'est super gratifiant. 

Et c'est là où je trouve le post de ds super chouette et quelque part franchement génial, c'est que c'est précisément ça qu'on fait nous, chez RAID, on joue pas la tondeuse-débile-stick, mais on joue un teambuild qui permet à chacun de participer au mieux au combat. Et imaginons maintenant que les mecs se packent quelque part dans le pentagramme dessiné par ds, bah, y a pas tellement besoin d'attendre un ordre pour leur mettre la sauce : tous les joueurs sont proactifs car ils cherchent à éviter les attaques et maximiser les dégâts et par conséquent, ils repèrent tous cette tentative de repack et BOUM, dans le gueule des adversaires. Sans avoir besoin de passer par un chef qui doit voir/analyser/ordonner, chose qui présente vraiment un intérêt très faible.

C'est ça qui est très chouette avec ce RAID et de jouer avec vous, c'est que les gens deviennent assez vite très conscient de ce qui se passe, chacun est proactif, et que ça a beau ressembler de loin à du FFA pour un observateur extérieur, in fine, à égalité numérique, y a pas de hasard.

----------


## Ptit gras

En plus de ça, la progression personnelle est bien plus rapide.
Au début c'est délicat (Skiant si tu nous lis, reviens  ::'(: ), mais quand on on s'accroche on voit la différence.
Je vois une différence énorme de "jeu" chez certains canards sur les 6 derniers mois.

Quand on bat DISS à 22 vs 30-35 comme hier soir après s'être fait marcher dessus au 1er combat, y'a pas 36 conclusions : on a envoyé du gros. Et ça me rend fier  :Cigare: 

Après on sait pas trop ce que l'extérieur en pense, ds et Barti nous ont rejoint y'a peu et on espère bien les garder : on est pas méchants, on se marre bien, et on s'en fout si vous tombez. Quand vous vous releverez vous serez meilleurs.

----------


## ds108j

De toutes façons j'ai été acheté par tibtib.  ::ninja:: 

D'ailleurs je te prie d'accepter mes excuses pour avoir rejoint le groupe du chef hier....

----------


## Bartinoob

Bah je me souviens d'une session raid que j'avais pas trop appréciée car j'avais trouvé ça vraiment rigide, on roulait sur tout, je m'étais un peu fait chier.

Hier, je sais pas si c'est le fait que j'aimais bien aller faire chier les classe légères en périphérie ou si c'est juste que c'était plus détendu globalement, et paradoxalement qu'on roulait pas sur tout, mais c'était cool  ::): 

Comme j'ai dit, j'ai toutes les classes avec un stuff exo (sauf rodeur mais je suis pas sûr que ça vous gêne  ::ninja:: ) donc faudrait juste me dire quoi prendre si vous avez vraiment besoin d'un truc et je tâcherai d'être utile.

----------


## Zepolak

En fait, hier, c'était assez étonnant, et presque exceptionnel, l'éventail de niveau de jeu auquel on a fait face. Du vraiment pas bon au vraiment balèze en passant par du "normal".

----------


## Ptit gras

Et du "pas normal"  ::P:

----------


## tibere

hola
les raideux sont invités à s'exprimer sur la possibilité de refaire le 23 tous les 23 !
oui ...non...why not   ?

----------


## Takeo Kikuta

Il existe encore le forum GC ? oO

----------


## Vroum

GC a fermé, mais la partie RAID du forum et la shoutbox sont encore actives. Après ça parle plus de mario kart que de gw2 sauf évènement important (genre la libération de ce week end, et la soirée raid de lundi).

----------


## Tynril

Salut les canards WvW-istes !

Y a-t-il parmi vous (ou parmi vos connaissances) des Commandeurs WvW qui auraient les qualités suivantes:
Une grosse expérience du rôle de Commandeur en WvW;Une légitimité dans ce rôle vis-à-vis de la communauté (quelqu'un de respecté, pas une figure controversée);Une certaine aisance à l'oral (en français), en public (genre en live stream);De bonnes bases d'anglais, au moins à l'écrit;Une envie de participer à des événements encore indéterminés du style des "Authorized Shoutcasters" du SPvP ?

Si oui, envoyez moi un MP, je vous filerai mon mail pour en discuter de façon plus approfondie !

----------


## Tygra

Ouuuh ! 
Ce teaser ! 

On aurait pu t'en trouver un bon paquet sur Vizu il y a 6 mois de ça, aujourd'hui ça risque d'être un peu plus compliqué. Mais il y en a  :;): 

edit : Genre popo en fait !!!  ::o:  ::o:  ::o:

----------


## Ptit gras

Clairement Zepo, s'il en a l'envie (mais je crains que non) !

Beaucoup de commandeurs de Vizu ont été impliqués dans des guéguerres à la con, et de toute façons l'immense majorité a quitté le serveur.
Peut être Thor, mais je connais pas son niveau d'anglais.

----------


## Charmide

C'est dommage ces critères, y'aurait eu une excellente audience avec du Railgar par exemple  ::o:

----------


## meiKo

Tynril, regarde du côté du Charrpatus. Par contre je ne sais pas s'il joue encore :

----------


## Zepolak

Je pense ne pas trop me tromper en disant que voilà une des personnalité parmi les plus contestées de la scène francophones. Même devant les gens qui ont fait des vrais soucis sur notre propre serveur.

----------


## Skiant

WTF cette vidéo.

----------


## Tygra

> Je pense ne pas trop me tromper en disant que voilà une des personnalité parmi les plus contestées de la scène francophones. Même devant les gens qui ont fait des vrais soucis sur notre propre serveur.


Popo dit vrai.

Par contre ce que Popo dit pas, c'est s'il va répondre favorablement à Tyntyn !

----------


## purEcontact

Nope, Tynril va se prendre des refus de tout les canards dès qu'il demande quelque chose  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Ptit gras

Tant qu'il file pas des précus on est en grève  ::ninja::

----------


## Caf

"Areanet" à 2.39min de la vidéo, magnifique, le type n'a pas peur.  ::o:

----------


## Lee Tchii

Zepo ! Zepo !
La guilde est derrière toi !  ::lol::

----------


## Takeo Kikuta

> Salut les canards WvW-istes !
> 
> Y a-t-il parmi vous (ou parmi vos connaissances) des Commandeurs WvW qui auraient les qualités suivantes:
> Une grosse expérience du rôle de Commandeur en WvW;Une légitimité dans ce rôle vis-à-vis de la communauté (quelqu'un de respecté, pas une figure controversée);Une certaine aisance à l'oral (en français), en public (genre en live stream);De bonnes bases d'anglais, au moins à l'écrit;Une envie de participer à des événements encore indéterminés du style des "Authorized Shoutcasters" du SPvP ?
> 
> Si oui, envoyez moi un MP, je vous filerai mon mail pour en discuter de façon plus approfondie !


C'est dommage de faire ça maintenant. Sachant qu'il y 6mois+ on a eu une réunion entre guilde McM et les dev' d'Anet sur leur Ventrilo.
Y'a pas eu de suite, le McM a un poil disband depuis...

----------


## Ptit gras

Ah ?  ::o:

----------


## tibere

bon, j'veux pas balancer mais des que tu as le dos tourné, tygra ....ben zepo il se bat  avec un ....ça quoi !

----------


## Sephil

Sandale !

----------


## Sunlight

Le war fusil c'est opti pour farm les meutes de PA sauvages.
La spé killshot utilisée pour bago est plus que recyclée cette semaine  ::P:

----------


## mopalion

J'aimerais bien faire un peu de RAID afin de connaitre un peu mieux le mcm, je ne sais pas trop quand je serais dispo, mais j'ai cru voir qu'il fallait plus ou moins suivre un build précis, du coup où on peut t'on les voir s'il vous plait ?

J'ai un gardien full zerk pour l'instant (et éventuellement un ingé, mais il parait que c'est moyen en mcm :-p)

----------


## Ptit gras

Le full zerk c'est très bien pour PvE mais ça reste un build plutôt rare en McM destiné au roaming. RAID n'est pas du roaming, c'est du format 15 joueurs minimum donc le zerk au milieu c'est juste...pas possible o_o

On joue le lundi et mercredi à 21h, on se retrouve sur le TS Vizu mais il suffira que tu contacte un canard RAIDeux et il t'expliquera le tout sans problème. 
On n'a jamais refusé personne pour une soirée et tu es évidemment le bienvenu chez nous pour essayer. Si tu penses revenir plus fréquemment après, on te détaillera tout et ça se fera naturellement. Ne te mets pas la pression pour une soirée  ::P: 

Par contre, je pense que si tu veux juste essayer le McM  ça sera difficile avec RAID parce que la plupart des RAIDeux ont 2 ans d'expérience McM et nos explications de texte sont du coup très codifiées. Je suis pas persuadé que tu passes une soirée ultra enrichissante sur le plan "apprentissage McM", et ça peut potentiellement être difficile à encaisser si on prend une soirée de blob sur la gueule. Le but c'est pas de te dégouter du McM (Skiant reviens  ::'(: ). 

A l'occasion tu devrais tenter d'aller sur les cartes suivre un lead Pick up, ou alors on se fait une petite sortie tranquillou entre canards pour expliquer plein de trucs à ceux qui veulent.
Si ça tente plusieurs personnes, on peut faire ça cet après-midi, ou un soir de la semaine qui vient (hors lundi/mercredi). Dites moi  ::):

----------


## mopalion

Je disais ce que je possédais, acheter un set exo pour le mcm c'est largement envisageable :-)

J'ai déjà fait un peu de mcm, (enfin, je suis déjà allé sur le TS et ai suivi un commandant).

Si vous faites une soirée "apprentissage de mcm", je suis évidemment pour. Cet après-midi c'est un peu juste pour moi (tout du moins c'est très incertain).

----------


## Beanna

Une sortie McM avec les canards c'est une bonne idée. On pourrait organiser un événement pour la semaine prochaine ou un Fort Canard vendredi.  :;):

----------


## Sunlight

Le gardien est une classe qui se prête très mal au "full zerk" en mcm parce que contrairement au pve tu ne peux pas tanker à l'égide/aveuglement aussi efficacement et que ses stats défensives sont très faible de base contrairement au war par exemple. 

Il y a un topic de discussion par classe sur le forum gc dans la partie [raid] si tu prends goût au mcm afin d'affiner ton build par la suite (Rien n'est imposé mais ce sont des pistes qui essayent d'allier le plus de dégâts possible tout en gardant des stats défensives honorable pour le mcm), mais pour une découverte on doit pouvoir trouver un build pas trop cher.

----------


## mopalion

> Le gardien est une classe qui se prête très mal au "full zerk" en mcm parce que contrairement au pve tu ne peux pas tanker à l'égide/aveuglement aussi efficacement et que ses stats défensives sont très faible de base contrairement au war par exemple. 
> 
> Il y a un topic de discussion par classe sur le forum gc dans la partie [raid] si tu prends goût au mcm afin d'affiner ton build par la suite (Rien n'est imposé mais ce sont des pistes qui essayent d'allier le plus de dégâts possible tout en gardant des stats défensives honorable pour le mcm), mais pour une découverte on doit pouvoir trouver un build pas trop cher.


Je n'y ai pas accès :-), du coup si quelqu'un peut me donner les droits svp (pseudo : mopalion) ou alors me linker un build type …

----------


## Beanna

On peut t'aiguiller vers un build "sur mesure" et petit budget si tu souhaites commencer le McM dans de bonnes conditions et surtout survivre en combats de groupe afin de voir et de progresser plutôt qu'être étalé au sol dès le premier impact et ne rien apprendre du tout.  ::P: 

Commence par nous dire quels types de bijoux élevés tu possèdes afin d'orienter au mieux l'équipement conseillé sans te faire dépenser de Lauriers supplémentaires.  :;):

----------


## mopalion

À part le zerk, j'ai un accessoire, une amulette et un anneau chevaleresque

----------


## Beanna

Sans trop te ruiner, je pense que tu peux bien commencer en McM avec *un build comme ceci*. (le dos n'a pas d'importance, fait avec ce que tu as).
Les cachets et les runes sont peu couteux pour commencer en comparaison des Bloodlust/Energy/Hoelbrak qu'il faudra viser plus tard si le mode de jeu te plaît, de même pour les consommables.

La liste des changements apportés au Gardien pour le patch de Septembre ne sera dévoilée que la semaine prochaine, il vaut donc mieux attendre de voir de quelle manière les builds s'orienteront avant de faire des gros achats.

----------


## Ptit gras

http://gw2skills.net/editor/?fVAQJAW...0FEwEEZAW2CA-w

Prix actuels :
- armes : 2 po + 396 badges.
- cachets : 20 pa maxi
- armure : 7po 44 pa + 950 badges
- rune : 90pa x 6

*Total : 15po 4 pa + 1346 badges* (+bouffe/huile)

----------


## mopalion

Ok merci bien à tous les 2 :-)

----------


## Beanna

Si tu n'as pas les 1350 badges pour acheter l'équipement en McM tu peux en récupérer rapidement et facilement en faisant un peu de Lisière.

----------


## purEcontact

Et encore plus rapidement en faisant les catacombes d'ascalon / honneur des vagues et ... creuset ? (je me souviens plus du 3eme pvt)

----------


## Ptit gras

Etreinte.

----------


## Nessou

Étreinte des lamentations.

----------


## Sephil

Petite question, en situation réelle vos gardiens ils récupèrent combien d'uptime de fury ? Parce que 28% crit ça me parait quand même bien bas pour aller taper dans des runes ferocity non ?
Encore Banane ça va il stack preci sur son build.

PS : c'est une vraie question hein, c'est pas pour critiquer quoi que ce soit.  ::P:

----------


## Vroum

Normalement tu joues avec deux guerriers avec For Great Justice dans le groupe, et du Melandru/Hoelbrak à la place des runes ferocité, mais c'est pas le même prix.  :^_^:

----------


## Ptit gras

Et on essaye de caler les builds sur l'optimal de dps de toutes façons, même si ça parait un peut contre nature de jouer à seulement 30%cc c'est un réglage assez sympa poir trouver la puissance et férocité adéquats. En plus de ça, on se met dans dans la merde si y'a un gros changement de meta qui ferait utiliser des traits du genre "+50%cc sur les cibles stun" ou tout simplement si on veut varier le plaisir. Bref c'est un point fonctionnel/optimisé  ::):

----------


## tibere

de généreux cpc viennent de me filer 32 cata de guilde pour le RAID.. merci à eux ;o)

----------


## Lee Tchii

Ah oui d'ailleurs tiens, en tant qu'exécuteur testamentaire, qui gère les sous du RvR ici ?
Qu'il parle maintenant !
 ::ninja::

----------


## Zepolak

Je ne me rappelle plus qui a accès au coffre principal en retrait mais il est certain que tous les raideux ont accès en dépôt.

----------


## Lee Tchii

*note : Zepolak*
Merci  ::o:

----------


## Mr Slurp

> Ah oui d'ailleurs tiens, en tant *qu'exécuteur testamentaire*, qui gère les sous du RvR ici ?
> Qu'il parle maintenant !


Eh mais je suis pas mort!!!!  ::P: 
Je suis plus un ex riche qui en avait marre de cette vie de débauche et de luxure et qui à décidé de donner tout son argent à une œuvre charitable qui s'occupe des défavorisés  ::trollface:: 

:jesuisdéjàdehors:
: pataper:

J'espère que vous vous éclaterez comme il se doit et sans compter avec ces 130POs qui vous sont offert.

----------


## Zepolak

Oui. On prévoit d'acheter un tome à tibtib de façon unilatérale.  ::ninja:: 

On va repeupler le TS de Vizunah avec ça  ::trollface::

----------


## Lee Tchii

T'es sûr qu'ils méritent cette augmentation de 30 PO par rapport à la dotation prévue ?  ::o: 
Enfin, je dis ça, je dis rien  ::ninja::

----------


## Mr Slurp

> T'es sûr qu'ils méritent cette augmentation de 30 PO par rapport à la dotation prévue ? 
> Enfin, je dis ça, je dis rien


 ::XD::  rhoo l'autre!!! 
Ces femmes vraiment!! On leur donne déjà, un bras, un œil et un rein, et elles trouvent encore le moyen d'en demander plus!!!  ::ninja:: 
Le compte est bon, c'est 130PO

----------


## Lee Tchii

Hey, tu vois, si t'étais mort, tu discuterais pas  ::o:

----------


## Mr Slurp

> Hey, tu vois, si t'étais mort, tu discuterais pas


 :^_^: 
Si j'étais mort tu n'aurai rien eu non plus hein  ::P:

----------


## olih

Tib Tib, elle a accès à de nombreuses choses dites donc 

Spoiler Alert! 


dont l'influence de ma guilde perso pour faire des catas

  :tired: 
En fait elle est en train de regrouper tous les pouvoir, faites gaffe !

----------


## Beanna

Agent Tib, vous êtes repérée. Abandonnez la mission plongeoir. Je répète, abandonnez la mission plongeoir.  ::ninja::

----------


## tibere

Promis olih j'utiliserais ton influence de guilde et tes catas avec parcimonie.... merci de cet immense honneur que tu me fais  :^_^: 



Spoiler Alert! 


( je balance une cata à zepo des qu'il est un peu énervé, pas souvent donc, vue la nature optimiste du bonhomme, mais c'est marrant comme ce truc là l'apaise !!)

----------


## purEcontact

Bientôt, ça va passer de "pas souvent" à "jamais"  ::): .



Spoiler Alert! 


Du fait qu'il va, j'espère, prendre les 20 po / soir.

----------


## Tynril

Salut les canards,

Est-ce que le RAID et/ou CPC (et/ou GC?) a prévu des trucs pour le tournoi a venir ?

----------


## Ptit gras

RAID on en discute demain.
CPC aucune idée.
GC est fermé depuis longtemps.

Quoi qu'il arrive il y a tellement peu de monde sur Vizunah que la ligue ne sera pas réellement jouée.

----------


## Takeo Kikuta

Et pourtant des guildes ont migré sur VS  ::o: .
Pour RAID ça m'intéresse  ::): .

----------


## Tynril

Si vous êtes chauds, c'est pour ça : http://www.reddit.com/r/Guildwars2/c...ll_tournament/

Ça serait pour moi l'occaz de jouer avec vous, vu que ça tombe pendant mes heures de taf, j'ai pas trop l'occasion. Sinon je me battrai pour l'ennemi.  ::ninja::

----------


## Ptit gras

Sans problèmes Tyntyn, par contre il te faudra peut être quelques ajustements de build, comme tous les autres  ::P:

----------


## Zepolak

Ouais je trouverai ça carrément chouettos moi !

----------


## Beanna

C'est amusant comme idée.  ::): 
Côté Vizu c'est un peu désert et on finira probablement pas en bonne place pour la ligue faute d'effectifs mais ça n'a jamais empêché le RAID de jouer jusque là.

----------


## Sephil

Les canards c'est pas des oiseaux migrateurs normalement ?  ::ninja:: 

Message subliminal : viendez sur Deso, on est bien...

----------


## Tynril

Ok, je serai donc officiellement "dev adopté" par le RAID pendant ce tournoi.  ::): 

J'adapterai mon build, pas de soucis. Je peux jouer mesmer, elem, warrior, ou ranger. Qu'est-ce que vous préférez ? Et quel genre de build ?

Vos sessions de jeu, c'est toujours le lundi et le mercredi ? Je serai probablement pas dispo pendant toute la durée (vu que c'est pendant mes heures de taf), désolé d'avance, mais je ferai de mon mieux.

----------


## Leybi

Pour les builds y'a de nouvelles possibilités* avec le patch, donc on va voir ce qu'on doit changer. Nos sorties c'est toujours Lundi et Mercredi de 21 à 23h, mais demain on a une réunion rentrée / pré-ligue (t'es le bienvenu si tu as envie mais ça va surtout discuter plutôt que jouer).

* les premiers retours suite à une petite discussion: ranger OP en mono cible, elem qui perd son gros potentiel dps et est relégué au rang de support (d'ailleurs on remplace le rôdeur par l'elem pour ce qui est des blagues sur la classe handicapée du McM). Sigil of Cruelty très très intéressant.

----------


## Troma

Quel dommage que cette initiative ne soit pas apparue avant ! pendant la ligue 1 ça aurait été grandiose... Enfin c'est quand même nice

----------


## Beanna

Salut Troma, je ne t'ai jamais vu par ici ; es-tu nouveau ?  ::): 
Si tu souhaites rejoindre la communauté CPC sur GW2 je t'invite à faire un tour sur ce topic pour qu'on en apprenne un peu plus sur toi. Une fois invité dans la guilde par Tynril tu pourras jouer avec les membres et nous rejoindre en McM dans le RAID si tu n'a pas peur d'affronter des adversaires coriaces !
Au plaisir de te croiser en jeu !  :;):

----------


## Takeo Kikuta

Troma t'es sur quel jeu à présent ?  ::o:

----------


## Ptit gras

ArcheAge, une grosse partie des canards RAIDeux y sera aussi surement. Sans pour autant mettre fin aux activités RAID gw2.

----------


## Caf

> ArcheAge, une grosse partie des canards RAIDeux y sera aussi surement. Sans pour autant mettre fin aux activités RAID gw2.


C'est Elespada qui gère le topic.  ::ninja::

----------


## Zepolak

> C'est Elespada qui gère le topic.


En fait, c'est un peu bizarre, mais en gros, y a les CPC GW2 tournant encore sur le RAID qui se font entraîner par le lot des (ex-)joueurs RvR de VS vers un des serveur tandis que manifestement les CPC AA vont sur un autre. Faut voir que pour les canards RAIDeux en question, le RAID passe devant AA.

----------


## Caf

> En fait, c'est un peu bizarre, mais en gros, y a les CPC GW2 tournant encore sur le RAID qui se font entraîner par le lot des (ex-)joueurs RvR de VS vers un des serveur tandis que manifestement les CPC AA vont sur un autre. Faut voir que pour les canards RAIDeux en question, le RAID passe devant AA.


C'est plus des vrais CPC tmaniere vu qu'ils vont ailleurs que la ou le gros des canards vont. Puis Elespada aussi, il n'a surement pas prit la peine de se tenir au courant de ce qu'il se passait au niveau de la communauté du coup, ils ont due (les *vrai* cpc) choisir un serveur lambda bien largué des serveurs "the place to be".  ::XD::

----------


## Tygra

Non non, Elespada était à la réunion communautaire hier soir, donc le choix a été fait en connaissance du sujet. Le choix des canards avait été fait avant néanmoins.

----------


## Zepolak

> Popo il voulait dire


Non, je n'ai pas écris ça, mais on commence à tenir un bon potentiel de drama sur cette page ici.

Ce que je veux dire, c'est que le groupe tourne bien et les gens s'y amusent, sur un jeu qui dépasse les deux ans, et où il y a eu max 3-4 changements majeurs en tout et pour tout, donc c'est précieux et ce n'est pas insensé qu'ils se suivent quand il s'agit de tester "rapidos" un nouveau jeu.

----------


## Odrhann

C'est qui les vrais des faux CPC ?  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Caf

> C'est qui les vrais des faux CPC ?


Ouais c'est ça la vrai question.  ::trollface::

----------


## Takeo Kikuta

Du coup les CPC vont où sur AA ?  ::o: 
Même serv' que AA resource, ELy, WL..? (je suis pas du tout au courant)

Et surtout, y'a un raid nuit de mis en place sur VS ? :s (avec mon décalage dur de raid avec vous..)

----------


## Ptit gras

Il y a des cpc sur tous les jeux  :;): 

Pour la nuit, je ne sais pas trop. Il faudrait que tu voies ça sur le forum Vizunien général.

----------


## Caf

> Il y a des cpc sur tous les jeux 
> 
> Pour la nuit, je ne sais pas trop. Il faudrait que tu voies ça sur le forum Vizunien général.


Ouais mais des CPC sur un même jeu, scindé en 2 groupes dont l'un des deux groupes n'a même pas de tread sur le forum des canards c'est plus des CPC mek.  ::ninja::

----------


## Ptit gras

En l’occurrence t'as parfaitement raison. Mais on peut avoir des personnages sur plusieurs serveurs, alors ceux qui voudront aller voir CPC iront sans soucis  ::):

----------


## Takeo Kikuta

Le forum vizunien ??

----------


## Leybi

http://vizunah.eu/forum/index.php

----------


## Tynril

Salut les canards!

Je serai avec le RAID pour la durée du tournoi grâce a l'initiative "Adopt a Dev", ce qui est plutôt cool. Je me réjouis de jouer avec vous de nouveau.  ::):  Ça se passe sur le Mumble CPC ? Ou ailleurs ? Et est-ce que les builds post-patch ont été déterminés ? Y'a un endroit ou je peux voir tout ça ?

Thx

----------


## Zepolak

On post nos builds qui ont été mis à jour sur le forum GC donc, euh, si tu veux bien me passer ton pseudo GC par MP, je te donne les droits là-bas. On tourne sur le TS Vizunah dans un chan réservé.

----------


## Tynril

Mon pseudo forum GC c'est Tynril, je pense que j'ai deja les acces, mais pour une raison inconnue j'avais pas pense a verifier la bas.  ::P:  Et ok pour le TS Vizu! J'y serai.

----------


## Charmide

> C'est qui les vrais des faux CPC ?


De ce que j'ai compris, faut pas arrêter de jouer, ou à défaut ne jouer à rien d'autre.  ::trollface:: 

---------- Post added at 18h56 ---------- Previous post was at 18h56 ----------




> Salut les canards!
> 
> Je serai avec le RAID pour la durée du tournoi grâce a l'initiative "Adopt a Dev", ce qui est plutôt cool. Je me réjouis de jouer avec vous de nouveau.  Ça se passe sur le Mumble CPC ? Ou ailleurs ? Et est-ce que les builds post-patch ont été déterminés ? Y'a un endroit ou je peux voir tout ça ?
> 
> Thx


Nice  ::):

----------


## Takeo Kikuta

On m'a juste /ignore IG quand j'ai demandé le TS (comment ça je suis resté sur l'ancieeeeeen TS qui existe plus ahah..), y'a moyen de l'avoir via MP ? :x

----------


## Graouu

Hello, la première page est elle toujours d'actualité concernant RAID au fait ? J'avais loupé çà et du coup j'aimerais intégrer cela.

Merci  ::):

----------


## Zepolak

La première page est d'actualité, contacter Ptit Gras est la meilleure façon de faire. 

La seule chose qu'on a changé dans le RAID par contre, désormais, c'est que l'on demande aux nouveaux de chercher à s'intégrer au groupe (tout en ayant des gens du RAID cherchant à intégrer autrui) : que ce soit donc mutuel.

----------


## Tigermilk

> La seule chose qu'on a changé dans le RAID par contre, désormais, c'est que l'on demande aux nouveaux de chercher à s'intégrer au groupe (tout en ayant des gens du RAID cherchant à intégrer autrui) : que ce soit donc mutuel.


Intégrons nous les uns les autres ...

----------


## purEcontact

On se demande pourquoi je ne veux pas rentrer dedans  ::ninja:: .
Sinon, pour les CPC Raideux, je vous conseil de faire les missions de guilde, ça prends une heure et ça rapporte des recommandations (donc des engins de guilde).

----------


## Ptit gras

On tape les portes avec nos casques, les armes de siège c'est pour les castors  ::ninja::

----------


## Graouu

> La première page est d'actualité, contacter Ptit Gras est la meilleure façon de faire. 
> 
> La seule chose qu'on a changé dans le RAID par contre, désormais, c'est que l'on demande aux nouveaux de chercher à s'intégrer au groupe (tout en ayant des gens du RAID cherchant à intégrer autrui) : que ce soit donc mutuel.


Merci beaucoup !

----------


## Sephil

Le RAID c'est pas taper des Nuians à Hasla ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

J'ai pas compris un mot de ta phrase Sephil... (hormis une référence à archeage)

----------


## Ptit gras

C'est uniquement une référence à AA.

----------


## Zepolak

Dites, y a Corben qui m'a envoyé un SMS pour me dire que les CDD organise un revival RvR aujourd'hui, donc a priori avec un tas de vieilles connaissances avec lesquelles on avait genre fait les opérations Canari pour ceux qui se souviennent.

En plus, bon, c'est des frenchies en face cette semaine, donc je pense que ça peut être intéressant en plus d'être sympa ! Bref, c'est ce soir.

----------


## Graouu

Bonjour les canards.

J'ai une petite question par rapport à l'équipement qui me pose soucis. Bon, suis stuf mcm en exo (bijoux/armes/vêtement), super. Mais après ? Ce que je me demande c'est quoi faire pour améliorer son stuf ? Est ce possible ou bien finalement est ce capé et doit on jouer seulement avec nos compétences et skills uniquement sans possibilité d'améliorer son équipement (sauf runes et cachets) ? Dois-je passer sur un nouveau perso sans espérer améliorer mon élem ? Le skin est la seule chose modifiable finalement ? C'est quoi finalement une classe optimisé au max ?

Bref, suis un peu désappointé et j'ai besoin de vos lumières.

Merci d'avance. Pour info je fais plus de mcm que de pve/pvp.

----------


## Zepolak

Au dessus des objets oranges, il n'y a que les objets rose qui apportent très peu de points en plus, surtout au vu de l'investissement massif en terme de temps de jeu qu'ils requièrent.

Du coup, un stuff "optimisé" en McM, ça veut surtout dire en adéquation avec ton rôle d'une part, et suivant certaines régles mathématiques d'autre part (vu qu'il y a des relations en jeu entre férocité, puissance et dégâts) entre tous les éléments du personnages (armure, runes, cachets, armes, stats, consommables, compétences). J'ai fait peu de theorycrafting, et en plus, c'est du cas par cas, donc je ne peux pas trop t'aider directement, mais en faisant des recherches (notamment sur reddit), je pense qu'il y a moyen d'améliorer sensiblement ton personnage.
En outre, en McM, il faut utiliser bouffe et huile. Il faut aussi monter les rangs McM pour bénéficier de puissance & vitalité gratuite.

Mais à la fin du fin, GW2 n'est pas Archeage. C'était à la base un jeu où le stuff n'était pas censé jouer. Du coup, malgré le fait que les dévs n'aient pas totalement tenu leurs promesses, le stuff et les consommables jouent assez peu et ce qui décide d'un combat, c'est principalement bien la compétence du joueur et non pas le temps qu'il a passé à construire son personnage.

----------


## Graouu

Merci, effectivement j'avais oublié le rose.

Remarque il est également plaisant d'avoir d'un côté un jeu qui ne compte que sur le skill du joueur et dans lequel on peut combattre des joueurs avec des stufs équivalents en mcm. En même temps il est frustrant, un peu, de savoir que l'équipement de son perso ne pourra pas évoluer sauf dans son skin. Mais l'habitude, mauvaise sans doute, des mmorpgs dans lequel on a foutu les pieds avec la course au stuf sans fin. Que GW2 renonce à cela n'est, dans le fond, sans doute pas une mauvaise idée. J'ai toutefois l'impression que le MCM stagne un peu, peu d'évolution sinon aucune même si je m'y amuse énormément depuis mon retour, même en PU.

Aurais tu un exemple concret de perso "optimisé mcm" comme vous avez dans RAID par exemple ? Merci de vos lumières et des tiennes Zepo en tout cas.

----------


## Beanna

Après deux mois sur ArcheAge et maintenant que l'écart de stuff a vraiment commencé à se creuser entre les joueurs, je dois dire que la formule PvP de GW2 qui retire toute considération de matos a vraiment du bon... Pouvoir se projeter dans l'optimisation de son avatar avec du matériel accessible à tous et sans devoir grind 12h/jour dans le but naïf de confectionner avec 0.89% de chance la pièce que l'on convoite c'est encore le meilleur moyen de faire du PvP équitable.
ArcheAge m'a permis de réaliser que je n'ai plus le temps de jeu nécessaire au modèle coréen et je suis content de pouvoir me tourner vers GW2 pour un peu de PvP sans à-côtés rasoirs et contraignants de jeu-boulot où on farm plus qu'on ne profite vraiment. 

L'optimisation dans l'équipement c'est la recherche de certains paliers de survie et/ou de dégâts au point près en jouant avec la multitude de combinaisons de stats disponibles via l'équipement et selon l'orientation qu'on décide de prendre pour son personnage. Elle est directement liée au format de jeu que tu choisis et à ton rôle au sein d'un groupe qui vont également déterminer tes traits et tes compétences. C'est un plaisir infini pour les stratèges et autres amoureux de maths car le metagame se renouvelle régulièrement et il y a une recherche perpétuelle du meilleur format, de la meilleure synergie de groupe et du meilleur équipement au sein de chaque structure qui veut faire du McM correctement.

----------


## Charmide

Ca y est, on l'a enfin retrouvé !
Il a suffit de quelques années-lumières.

----------


## purEcontact

On le voit connecté en jeu de temps en temps.

----------


## Prade

Yop les canards !

J'étais sur GW2 a ses débuts, du temps de GC et Troma en lead j'ai arrêté le jeu vers octobre/novembre 2013. Je suis actuellement sur Archeage (dans une autre guilde). 

Mais je voulais savoir ce que devient GW2 et les Insert CoinZ surtout côté RVR. Est ce qu'il y a encore de l'action? Serait-il possible de reprendre sans trop de problème (niveau stuff ou autre par exemple)? Et est ce que Zepolak lead toujours ?  ::):

----------


## Ptit gras

Ben y'a un soucis de serveurs maintenant, pas mal de CPC ne sont plus sur Vizu pour mcm donc il reste quelques joueurs mais pas foule non plus. Et je crois que oui pour Zepopo.

----------


## purEcontact

Par "pas mal", t'entends "leybi et toi" ?  ::ninja::

----------


## lPyl

Augury rock ftw§§§

----------


## Sephil

> Augury rock ftw§§§


Han ! T'avais même pas migré avec Lana, Larien, Shaar, Sinner et moi quand ils ont annoncé la fin des transferts gratos ? :D

Même Thana était sur Vizu. ^^

----------


## Zepolak

> Yop les canards !
> 
> J'étais sur GW2 a ses débuts, du temps de GC et Troma en lead j'ai arrêté le jeu vers octobre/novembre 2013. Je suis actuellement sur Archeage (dans une autre guilde). 
> 
> Mais je voulais savoir ce que devient GW2 et les Insert CoinZ surtout côté RVR. Est ce qu'il y a encore de l'action? Serait-il possible de reprendre sans trop de problème (niveau stuff ou autre par exemple)? Et est ce que Zepolak lead toujours ?


Il y a une grosse demi-douzaine de CPC qui jouent avec d'autres copains GC les lundis et mercredis soir sous la bannière du Barbarian Raid Club.

Quant à savoir si c'est sur Vizunah, la question est actuellement en débat. Pour savoir si le stuff a évolué, non, pas des masses, et le RvR n'a pas été modifié des masses non plus. Le gameplay est fondamentalement semblable à nov. 2013. Tu es le bienvenu en soirées RAID, mais idéalement, passe par le forum GC pour te mettre à jour de notre organisation.

----------


## Leybi

> Par "pas mal", t'entends "leybi et toi" ?


+ergo, beanna, sephil, nessou, ezark  ::ninja::  (edit: et j'avais oublié chatana)

----------


## lPyl

> Han ! T'avais même pas migré avec Lana, Larien, Shaar, Sinner et moi quand ils ont annoncé la fin des transferts gratos ? :D
> 
> Même Thana était sur Vizu. ^^


C'était déjà une période ou je jouais presque plus je crois. Et pis bon, pour le sPvP ça sert à rien.

----------


## Beanna

Vizunah est un serveur vide côté McM et en chute dans le classement depuis la S2. Ne faisant que du McM dans GW2 je me suis senti obligé de migrer vers un serveur plus peuplé pour retrouver les sensations du combat de masse propres à ce mode de jeu car sur Vizunah on est une quinzaine en moyenne sur la journée et en offpeak c'est purement et simplement vide, zéro lead, personne sur TS, et on croise un joueur toutes les demi-heures.
Si tu souhaites reprendre GW2 pour le McM, prévois avant tout un budget pour migrer sinon tu seras très déçu de ce que tu vas trouver sur Vizunah et tu préféreras changer de jeu.

----------


## atavus

> je me suis senti obligé de migrer vers un serveur plus peuplé...


Mer de jade ?

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Mer de jade ?


Vu qu'on était même pas 10 en tout mardi dernier de nuit, je pense qu'il doit parler d'un autre serveur.


Juste pour rire, mais j'ai préféré me déco quand j'ai vu que ça posait des catas sur une porte quand le lead demandait des béliers...

----------


## Sephil

En prime c'est actif MdJ.

Sinon les serveurs vraiment actifs de nuit ça existe plus vraiment.
Peut être que ça reviendra avec l'extension mais pour l'instant, vaut mieux se contenter de jouer en prime.

----------


## purEcontact

Quand la décision sera prise de migrer (je devrais dire, si elle est prise, mais passons), j'attends de lire le long pavé explicatif qui va suivre pour justifier le fait de laisser sur le carreau les joueurs qui reviendront pour l'extension.

----------


## Zepolak

Elle est prise.

Bonne soirée.

PS : ça ne serait pas arrivé si une organisation serveur (au hasard, GC ?) avait pu maintenir une certaine cohésion de celui-ci & le plaisir de jeu qui va avec. Peut-être que GC n'était pas le mal absolu finalement ?

----------


## Charmide

Si tu reviens pour du W3, c'est mieux d'être sur un serveur avec du monde de ce côté là. Et je doute que l'équilibre change beaucoup de ce côté là avec l'extension, même si je peux me tromper. 

C'est combien actuellement en pognon réel/pièces d'Orr une migration?

----------


## Tynril

Je suis un peu triste de voir les canards McM partir de Vizunah, mais bon, c'est vous qui voyez. C’était quand même cool de pouvoir (très rarement, malheureusement) jouer avec vous des fois.

----------


## Zepolak

Que ce soit en restant ou en partant, on allait perdre des joueurs du RAID alors que notre effectif est déjà peau de chagrin. Mais en restant, on en perdait plus. 

Après, difficile de résumer plusieurs réunions & diverses discussions en un post sur le forum CPC (avec toutes les sur-interprétations que la chose publique peut générer) mais globalement, parmi les joueurs, tout le monde s'est exprimé sur la question, qui est en débat depuis un petit moment. À titre personnel, j'étais encore complétement indécis jusqu'à hier (je le suis toujours en fait, j'ai limite l'impression de commettre une trahison, mais j'ai conscience aussi des diverses données du problème). 

Y a un moment, c'est ça. Ou plus rien. Gros gros pincement au coeur ceci étant. Je pense que je comprends l'effet que génère l'annonce - à titre personnel j'ai ressenti un immense pincement au coeur quand les VLMs ont quitté VS.

Et ouais, la somme n'est pas négligeable, c'est 1800 gemmes pour MDJ. Mais bon. Ça ou rideau. En tout cas, en ce moment. Quand l'extension arrivera, j'imagine qu'on verra. Je ne sais même pas si je jouerai encore à GW2 à ce moment-là.

----------


## Leybi

En gros Pure, tu voudrais que le raid périclite encore plus pendant 6 mois (minimum pour l'extension), quitte à disparaitre complètement, pour potentiellement accueillir quelques canards à la sortie de celle-ci ?

Pour moi y'a rien à justifier. Les canards font ce qu'ils veulent, pour toute activité, c'est la base de la guilde. Les canards McM n'ont plus aucun plaisir à jouer sur un serveur complètement vide, après de longs mois à réfléchir et discuter, on va tenter l'aventure ailleurs.

----------


## purEcontact

Ah nan mais, y'a pas de sous-entendu.
J'attendais juste de voir le raisonnement complet de la migration des joueurs RvR sur Mer de Jade.

Pour toute la partie drama qui va surement arriver (_je me fais pas d'illusion_), je vais être gentil et me tenir à l'écart.  :;):

----------


## Ptit gras

Il n'y a jamais eu de drama en interne au RAID, et je suis assez persuadé que ça continuera ainsi.

----------


## Bartinoob

Purée, VLM & RAID qui ont quitté Vizu ... Bye  :Emo:  Préviendez si vous allez en pvp de temps en temps  :Emo:

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Elle est prise.
> 
> Bonne soirée.
> 
> PS : ça ne serait pas arrivé si une organisation serveur (au hasard, GC ?) avait pu maintenir une certaine cohésion de celui-ci & le plaisir de jeu qui va avec. Peut-être que GC n'était pas le mal absolu finalement ?


Il ne me semble pas avoir vu de CPC cracher sur GC.
Enfin j'en ai pas le souvenir.


Edit : Bon, pure me dit qu'il crachait sur GC... Quel connard.

----------


## purEcontact

> pure me dit qu'il crachait sur GC... Quel connard.


_Pour la modération : je le prends pas mal._  ::ninja::

----------


## Ptit gras

T'façons la modération est acquise à la cause GC  ::ninja::

----------


## Tygra

Voire aux gens qui insultent pure ...  ::trollface::

----------


## tibere

Un tit mot pour dire que c pas simple d'avoir choisi de bouger notre caravane mcm vers mdj.

On était un peu seul depuis la fin de GC, on est resté sur vizunah et on s'est régalé dans notre coin... là, maintenant, nous sommes à un stade où on a l'impression de ne pas progresser niveau possibilité de combat et combats...( voire régresser... ) et on espère juste s'amuser un brin en mcm en migrant là où les combats sont d'un niveau moins pépère.





> J'attendais juste de voir le raisonnement complet de la migration des joueurs RvR sur Mer de Jade.


 On est sûr de rien, on tente.. J’espère que ça répond un peu, mais nous sommes tous des individus ayant une vue... c'est donc le point de vue de ma gothique-kiss-bancale..(moche selon mado ;o), parfaite selon moi ;o))


Notre petit club des cinq, regroupant plusieurs guildes, a bien fonctionné jusqu'ici , sans prise de pouvoir et sans drama, nous ne sommes rien d'autre que des barbares et je ne pense pas que ça change.
Au niveau des cpeçoune, je pense que l'idée reste la même, le pve et jcj sont communs, on peut à l'envi jouer entre cpc.
mais c vrai que le cpc qui voudrait mcm avec nous a une frontière à franchir et qui coûte un brin.
c un peu plus difficile de prendre un cpc à l'essai dans le RAID, oui.
...m'enfin m’étonnerait que ça change notre mentalité d'accueil ...on paiera l'aller et si le gars se plait pas, la légendaire banque de cpc paiera le retour... serait pas mal ça  ;o) ?

_*se tire discretos sous un jet de pierre *_

----------


## Sephil

> Je suis un peu triste de voir les canards McM partir de Vizunah, mais bon, c'est vous qui voyez. C’était quand même cool de pouvoir (très rarement, malheureusement) jouer avec vous des fois.


Tu peux pas changer de serveur quand tu veux, toi ?  ::ninja::

----------


## purEcontact

Bon, si je la repost pas, je vais m'en vouloir de pas avoir lâché un troll.
Du coup :



 ::trollface:: 
 ::ninja::   ::ninja::   ::ninja::

----------


## Charmide

3/10 pour le manque de subtilité. Je sais pas qui tu comptes pêcher avec ça.
D'un côté t'as les 3 serveurs actifs (dont je me rappelle) en 6 mois après la release des RG, qui préféraient parler du bôjeu que d'organiser des trucs à l'échelle serveur, quoiqu'ils aimaient bien rager sur leurs exs, et  de l'autre tu as partir d'un serveur 2 ans et demi plus tard parce qu'il y a plus personne avec qui jouer.

----------


## purEcontact

Si vous avez besoin de faire de la thune pour vous payer vos transferts, sachez que la dernière zone (les contrées sauvages d'argent / silverwaste) rapporte pas mal.
Je sais pas si c'est la façon la plus facile de faire monter le compteur, mais ça me paraît la plus simple.
Faut escorter des taureaux et défendre des forts, vous devriez pas être dépaysés  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Ptit gras

Il a pêché un Charmide on dirait  ::trollface::

----------


## Troma

Have fun la bas les copains =) perso, j'aurai bien aimé rejouer avec tout ce beau monde parti la-bas, mais je fais un bloquage un peu psychorigide pour bouger de Vizunah. Pour rester cohérent aussi. Puis MDJ ça me dis rien quoi...

----------


## Charmide

Ca aurait été marrant  ::): 




> Il a pêché un Charmide on dirait


Non mais troller quelqu'un c'est pas juste le faire répondre en sortant de grosses idioties.
Tu le saurais si t'étais bon.  ::trollface::

----------


## Ptit gras

Et de deux  ::trollface::

----------


## Caf

> Ca aurait été marrant 
> 
> 
> 
> Non mais troller quelqu'un c'est pas juste le faire répondre en sortant de grosses idioties.
> Tu le saurais si t'étais bon.


T'as bien été péché comme un putain de gros débutant.  ::trollface::   ::ninja::   ::happy2::

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Paf, et de trois  ::P:

----------


## Charmide

Quatre  ::ninja::   ::trollface::

----------


## Nessou

::trollface::   ::trollface::   ::trollface::   ::trollface::   ::trollface::   ::trollface::   ::trollface::   ::trollface::   ::trollface::   ::trollface::   ::trollface::   ::trollface::   ::trollface::   ::trollface::   ::trollface:: 
Salulol.

----------


## Charmide

hehehe t'as posté owned noob  :Cigare:   ::trollface::   ::trollface::

----------


## atavus

En fait ici; c'est le nouveau topic à troll ?

----------


## Caf

Je ne comprends pas, vraiment.  :Cigare:

----------


## Charmide

nouveau

----------


## olih

Rien a voir mais pour ceux qui se souviennent de mon appli RvR, je viens de voir que quelqu'un a fait un truc équivalent, super bien réalisé pour Rainmeter.
http://customize.org/rainmeter/skins/65673417
Je suis en train de tester pour voir.
(pas encore vu s'il prend en compte les timer)

edit: Oui il y a les timers.

----------


## tibere

merci olih ..vais test ça.

----------


## olih

> merci olih ..vais test ça.


Quand tu cliques sur un objectif, ça copie colle le link -> ctrl + v dans le chat
Middle click sur un objectif, ça lance un timer de 59min pour les armes de sièges.
molette souris pour agrandir / réduire l'image.
Et surement d'autres trucs

----------


## Nessou

@Tynril

Coucou, vu que tu bosses pour les serveurs j'ai pensé à toi en voyant ça :

Pour une fois sur reddit voici une idée que j'ai trouvé intéressante pour les joueurs de McM qui font du GvG :

http://www.reddit.com/r/Guildwars2/c...mstyle_server/

Je ne fais pas partie du tout de cette communauté GvG même si il m'arrive parfois d'en regarder. Je pense personnellement que ça pourrait être un truc fantastique pour améliorer le confort de ces joueurs qui sont une partie du noyau dur des plus gros joueurs de GW2.
Je suppose également que ça demanderai probablement moins de travail que de créer un vrai mode séparé "GvG grand format" avec ses règles et mécaniques propres.
La principale question pour toi est donc :
Penses-tu que c'est une évolution possible techniquement pour le sanctuaire d'obsidienne ? Pourrait elle être une idée que tu peux mettre en avant auprès de tes collègues ?

Merci.

----------


## purEcontact

> Anet killed it, and this is a request for them to do something to bring it back! 
> Move OS to a Heart of the Mists (HOTM) style server, where everyone across ALL the servers in the game are thrown into it depending on their WvW team.


Si j'ai bien compris, il veut que le lobby d'attente soit le sanctuaire d'obsidienne ?

----------


## Ptit gras

Non il veut que le truc gvg soit dans une map qui fonctionne comme EotM pour rencontrer des guildes de tout serveur.

----------


## purEcontact

Ah ok.
C'est vrai que ce serait cool.

----------


## Tynril

C'est une idée qui a déjà circule en interne, mais on a préféré une autre option pour répondre a ce besoin (option dont je ne peux pas encore parler).

----------


## Nessou

Hype !

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Petite vidéo posté par un employé Arenanet (Chris Cleary - Game Security Lead) du compte d'un cheater McM de Blacktide :




Source : https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/foru...-again-part-10

----------


## purEcontact

C'est pas du tout professionnel de sa part.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Peut-être, mais c'est un véritable plaisir pour tous les joueurs legit McM.
Savoir qu'un trouduc s'est fait ban plusieurs comptes, et troll par arenanet  ::):

----------


## Tygra

> C'est pas du tout professionnel de sa part.


Bof.
C'est clairement un petit coup de comm' qui a très probablement été validé par le département PR. Du coup, plutôt très professionnel  :;):

----------


## purEcontact

C'est pas parce que c'est validé par le marketing que ça lui donne une image professionnelle pour autant.
Avec une mise en scène drôle ou "épique", ça aurait pu faire un bon coup de pub mais en l'état ça n'a aucun réel impact.
C'est même assez pitoyable.

----------


## Kiyo

> Peut-être, mais c'est un véritable plaisir pour tous les joueurs legit McM.
> Savoir qu'un trouduc s'est fait ban plusieurs comptes, et troll par arenanet


 ::P:

----------


## Tygra

> C'est pas parce que c'est validé par le marketing que ça lui donne une image professionnelle pour autant.
> Avec une mise en scène drôle ou "épique", ça aurait pu faire un bon coup de pub mais en l'état ça n'a aucun réel impact.
> C'est même assez pitoyable.


En l’occurrence c'est un coup de pub qui a été relayé dans les news de la BBC. Pas que ce soit un achievement incroyable, mais on peut dire que ça a eu son petit impact.
C'est peut être pitoyable pour toi, mais ça a été assez bien accueilli par la communauté de ce que j'en ai vu.
To each his own.

----------


## atavus

> C'est pas parce que c'est validé par le marketing que ça lui donne une image professionnelle pour autant.
> Avec une mise en scène drôle ou "épique", ça aurait pu faire un bon coup de pub mais en l'état ça n'a aucun réel impact.
> C'est même assez pitoyable.


Question de point de vue: moi j'aime beaucoup.
Sincèrement ce qu'il a fait sur le compte reste soft: perso à poil et jeter du haut d'une hauteur.
La  vache c'est trop atroce.

----------


## Charmide

Mon côté hacker en est tout chamboulé  ::cry::

----------


## Tynril

Je laisse ça là.

----------


## atavus



----------


## XspawnLpc

> Petite vidéo posté par un employé Arenanet (Chris Cleary - Game Security Lead) du compte d'un cheater McM de Blacktide :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source : https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/foru...-again-part-10


J'aime pas cette façon de faire, pas pro. (ban = oui, communication = oui, mais vidéo d'un "suicide" = non)

Par contre ils auraient ressorti dDhuum ou autre mécanisme visible ça aurait été bien plus épique (en le filmant au passage et communiquant le premier "ban" la j’aurais approuvé)

----------


## Vroum

> Je laisse ça là.


Ce topic n'est pas un bug-tracker.  :tired: 
 ::ninja::

----------


## purEcontact

Stress test de la nouvelle carte McM Jeudi 9 juillet à partir de 23h jusqu'à vendredi 3h du matin.

----------


## Lanilor

Vu qu'on a une grosse semaine de RVR, ça serait possible de descendre quelques catas de guilde dans la zone accessible de la banque de guilde ? Ou de m'en envoyer ?

----------


## purEcontact

Faut mettre lanilor en animateur  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Lee Tchii

Je fais ça  ::o: 

Mais quoi  ?  ::trollface::

----------


## Lanilor

Mais je suis très bien en Maitre Noyeur moi

----------


## tibere

Je ne sais quelqu'un l'a déjà link quelque part ici mais pour les amateurs de gvg /mcm y'a un tournoi qui se crée pour mi/fin janvier...les inscriptions c'est dés maintenant, TGW2L est un bien chouette projet  ::love:: 

http://tgw2l.com/forum/index.php?topic=20.0

----------


## Zepolak

Notez que ce tournoi ne s'adresse pas aux guildes mais à chaque joueur indépendamment. Seul contrainte : avoir HoT (que j'ai pas  ::P: ).
L'idée ressemble un peu à ce qui s'était fait sur les tournois de TF2 & co : des équipes 'ad-hoc' montées de toute pièces avec tous les participants. Bref, a priori, du gros fun.

----------


## Leybi

Ouais inscrivez-vous ça va être bien !

----------


## Thimill

> Je ne sais quelqu'un l'a déjà link quelque part ici mais pour les amateurs de gvg /mcm y'a un tournoi qui se crée pour mi/fin janvier...les inscriptions c'est dés maintenant, TGW2L est un bien chouette projet 
> 
> http://tgw2l.com/forum/index.php?topic=20.0



Personnellement, on m'a dit que c'était un mec douteux qui s'occupait de ce truc.  ::ninja::

----------


## Leybi

Up ici !

La Tyrian GW2 League bat son plein, organisé par la peluche rigolote du dessus et ancien CPC Soibo !  ::ninja:: 

Trailer de lancement:



*Au total c'est 10 équipes en lice et plus de 190 inscrits*. Les premiers matchs de poule se sont déjà déroulés jeudi passé, et la prochaine soirée de poule c'est *demain àpd 20h30*. Je vous enjoins à venir nous regarder, ce tournoi mérite vraiment d'être plus connu: les organisateurs ont fait un boulot de dingue et la qualité du stream et des commentaires sont tels que ça vaut vraiment le coup de regarder même pour des débutants du PvP dans GW2.

Et sinon venez juste pour regarder vos copains CPC: Vroum (Frostgorge Wizards), Tygra et moi-même (tous deux dans les Rata Sum Golems) !  ::):

----------


## lPyl

> Je vous enjoins à venir nous regarder


Dit-il sans fournir de lien vers un stream  ::): .

http://www.twitch.tv/tgw2l

P.S: et quand tu dis demain à 00h30, tu parlais du mardi 19 ou du mercredi 20?

----------


## Beanna

C'est ce soir (19).  :;):

----------


## Leybi

Ouaip, ça va commencer dans quelques minutes là !

http://www.twitch.tv/tgw2l

----------


## Leybi

Demain c'est les finales !

Et comme les choses sont bien faites, la team de Vroum (Frostgorge Wizards) est en finale du tournoi Dragon, et la mienne (Eternal Tapas) en finale du tournoi Moa !  ::lol:: 
Ça commence à 20h30 avec la finale Moa, puis 22h pour la finale Dragon. Bo9 (5 rounds gagnants) avec reset du bracket (2 matchs à gagner) par la team venant du loser bracket.

Venez nous voir !
http://www.twitch.tv/tgw2l

----------


## lPyl

C'quoi cette histoire de reset du bracket?

C'est si jamais le mec du loser bracket gagne 5 rounds, ils doivent regagner 5 round derrière?

----------


## Leybi

Exactement ! Mais pour parler en termes de dota que tu connais mieux, c'est comme si on faisait un Bo3 de matchs (sachant que chaque match c'est 5 rounds gagnants), mais la team du winner bracket commence avec un match d'avance  ::): .

----------


## lPyl

Suffisait de me dire exactement et j'avais compris, pas besoin de l'analogie dota :D. (mais pour continuer dans l'analogie dota, c'est juste que ce type de série n'existant pas ou peu dans doto, je pensais pas que c'était pratiqué dans d'autres trucs.)

----------


## Ptit gras

Juste une info qui n'est pas une nouveauté, le RAID est officiellement un projet fini depuis plusieurs mois déjà faute de nouveautés en McM (et donc d'intérêt). Du coup désolé pour ceux qui demandent des infos de temps en temps, et en plus j'ai pas la main sur le 1er post donc je peux pas l'écrire en gros là bas  ::unsure::

----------


## Lee Tchii

Alors alors alors ?
Leybi nous fait de la pression !  ::o:

----------


## Zepolak

Ptain j'ai relu du coup mon message quoté dans le premier post, et y a tellement de détails et une raison pour chaque ligne... 
"RAID n'est pas VSS et ne le sera jamais" "l'assurance que nos petites structures survivront et que leurs joueurs RvR resteront dedans"
Ralalala... Nostalgie...

----------


## Lanilor

> Juste une info qui n'est pas une nouveauté, le RAID est officiellement un projet fini depuis plusieurs mois déjà faute de nouveautés en McM (et donc d'intérêt). Du coup désolé pour ceux qui demandent des infos de temps en temps, et en plus j'ai pas la main sur le 1er post donc je peux pas l'écrire en gros là bas


Petite précision, le RAID n'est pas pas fini, il est juste indéfiniment en pause  ::ninja::

----------


## Leybi

> Alors alors alors ?
> Leybi nous fait de la pression !


Vroum a gagné la finale des meilleurs (tournoi dragon) !

Nous on a fait un match très serré (4-5) mais on a perdu... Par contre j'ai pas pu jouer à cause d'un gros bug qui mettait mon jeu à 15fps constant, j'ai dû laisser ma place... Dégouté  ::cry::

----------


## purEcontact

> Petite précision, le RAID n'est pas pas fini, il est juste indéfiniment en pause


C'était bien la peine que je foute un coup de pied dans la fourmilière pour qu'il se mette en place  ::trollface:: .

----------


## Ptit gras

Un coup de pied à Anet pour un patch McM plutôt stp.

----------


## Caf

> Ptain j'ai relu du coup mon message quoté dans le premier post, et y a tellement de détails et une raison pour chaque ligne... 
> "RAID n'est pas VSS et ne le sera jamais" "l'assurance que nos petites structures survivront et que leurs joueurs RvR resteront dedans"
> Ralalala... Nostalgie...


VSS Lé MéCHENSSSSSSSSS

----------


## Aldrasha

> VSS Lé MéCHENSSSSSSSSS http://forum.canardpc.com/images/smilies/2015/cell.gif http://forum.canardpc.com/images/smilies/2015/vibre.gif


*fouille dans son sac pour retrouver les cachets à donner à Caf.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Wobordel, même Aldrasha qui réapparaît !

Ça fait tellement longtemps qu'on t'avais pas vu dans les parages, c'est flippant.

----------


## Aldrasha

Ouais je sais, j'ai fais une pause.
Zêtes toujours sur GW du coup ?

----------


## Zepolak

Il reste des irréductibles mais je dois avouer ne pas en faire partie. Tatsu joue encore lui je crois, non ?

----------


## purEcontact

On parle de ceux qui jouent ou ceux qui squatte le chan mumble ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Charmide

> *fouille dans son sac pour retrouver les cachets à donner à Caf.


J'en veux bien quelques un au cas où, ça se prévoit pas une attaque de Caf sauvage  ::o:

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Ce topic...

----------


## Charmide

Mon petit cœur bat encore perso, y compris côté MMOesque. 

EVE recrute d'ailleurs.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

voir discord GC pour plus d'info  ::lol::

----------


## Aldrasha

> EVE recrute d'ailleurs.


J'ai mes limites tout de même. ::P:

----------


## Charmide

::sad::

----------


## Caf

Ce vieux repop d'Aldrashatte, chaud 

Sinon côté discord, fait chier, j'ai plus acces au forum des GAYcés  ::cry::

----------


## lPyl

Tiens ils ont remis les vieux borderlands  ::o:

----------


## Lanilor

> Tiens ils ont remis les vieux borderlands


Du coup, on se fait un petit Fort Canard vendredi au reset ?

----------


## tibere

> Du coup, on se fait un petit Fort Canard vendredi au reset ?


go  ::XD::

----------


## Zepolak

Sur Vizunah ?  ::ninja::

----------


## sombrelame

Je ne suis pas bien certain que l'on puisse revendiquer un fort.. il me semble qu'il manque des trucs au hall..

----------


## olih

> Je ne suis pas bien certain que l'on puisse revendiquer un fort.. il me semble qu'il manque des trucs au hall..


Revendiquer on peut mais c'est sur les buffs que ça pêche.

----------


## tibere

> Sur Vizunah ?


je peux avec un compte secondaire, tib est sur piken..^^
sinon j'ai ouï-dire que Nessou prête ses comptes si on demande gentiment  ::): 
sur les buffs je sais pas de trop ce qu'on a en CPçOUNE, mais on peux courir vite ! (surtout  Lani sans cheveux, il est très aérodynamique  ::siffle:: )

----------


## Kiyo

J'en suis si vous le faites, je servirai à rien, mais j'en suis !

----------


## Saeryswen

Je suis partante également

----------


## olih

Pour la peine, je viens de construire les auras qu'il nous manquait (sauf celle de ravito pour l'instant).
Donc on peut revendiquer des camps, des tours, des forts, brume pierre le tout avec les auras :
vitesse / puissance / précision / robustesse / vitalité.

:edit: PS: A propos wizi, tu me dois 100po de pièces mystiques  :tired: . (et 50po à Frayse des bois)

----------


## Wizi

> Pour la peine, je viens de construire les auras qu'il nous manquait (sauf celle de ravito pour l'instant).
> Donc on peut revendiquer des camps, des tours, des forts, brume pierre le tout avec les auras :
> vitesse / puissance / précision / robustesse / vitalité.
> 
> :edit: PS: A propos wizi, tu me dois 100po de pièces mystiques . (et 50po à Frayse des bois)


Je viens d'envoyer l'argent.

Par contre, actuellement je n'ai plus d'argent de guilde. Les 1800Po restant sont sur le compte de Tynril, si besoin j'irai l’embêter pour un petit transfert.

----------


## Caf

> Je viens d'envoyer l'argent.
> 
> Par contre, actuellement je n'ai plus d'argent de guilde. Les 1800Po restant sont sur le compte de Tynril, si besoin j'irai l’embêter pour un petit transfert.


Les 1800Po de la discorde ?!  :Mellow2:

----------


## Lanilor

Bon ça tombe mal mais je ne pourrai finalement pas jouer demain soir donc pas de fort canard pour moi  ::'(:

----------


## Zepolak

Ah dire que j'avais DL les updates rien que pour ça.
Bah faut remettre alors ! Ça m'ennuie de tenter sans que tu sois de la partie.

----------


## Lanilor

> Ah dire que j'avais DL les updates rien que pour ça.
> Bah faut remettre alors ! Ça m'ennuie de tenter sans que tu sois de la partie.


Désolé Zepo, on tente à ton retour ?

----------


## Zepolak

Oui volontiers, ce serait en Juin du coup par contre  ::ninja::

----------


## Vaaahn

C'est quoi tout ces pseudos pas vu depuis une plombe, c'est n'imp' ...

 ::ninja::

----------


## Caf

Grav'

----------


## Charmide

y'a du niveau

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Finalement, c'est pas trop mal cette instauration d'un vote pour accepter les gens en guilde.
Ça permet d'éviter le retour de gens dont on a enfin réussi à se débarrasser.

 ::ninja::

----------


## Aldrasha

Heureusement que ça n'a aucun effet sur le forum ! 

Cc Vaaaahhnnnouche  ::):

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Non, mais Aldrasha, si tu reviens sur GW2, y'a aucun soucis, tu n'es pas dans la blacklist.  ::ninja::

----------


## Charmide

L'excès de ninja tue le ninja

----------


## Caf

Osef y'a Overwatch qui sort  :Cafe2:

----------


## Vaaahn

Guild Wars 2 ? Connais pas. 



> Heureusement que ça n'a aucun effet sur le forum ! 
> 
> Cc Vaaaahhnnnouche


Hola miss Aldrasha  :Mellow2:

----------


## Jingliat

coucou, ça vie encore? xD

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Oulà, le Barbarian Raid Club est mort depuis 3 ans maintenant.
Les cendres sont bien froides...

Le McM existe toujours, mais plus en guilde CPC.

----------


## Leybi

Les souvenirs...  :Bave:

----------

